# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing >  Ποντοπόρος - Ναυτιλιακές Εταιρείες (Πληροφορίες) (Oceangoing - Shipping Companies)

## Morgan

το να συμμετεχουμε ολοι σε αυτες τις συζητησεις -ολοι οσοι ημαστε σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες πχ με τανκερς, ειναι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο. ετσι μονο θα μπορεσουμε να ανταλλαξουμε γνωμες , να μιλησουμε για τις ωρες εργασιας , για την τροφοδοσια των πλοιων, εναλλακτικες σε προβληματα κτλ κτλ....να μιλησουμε για το πως θα μπορουσε να  βελτιωθει η κατασταση στις εταιρειες κτλ κτλ....

πανω σε αυτη την βαση μπορειτε να βαζετε ενα θεματακι , οσο σημαντικο η' οχι και να ειναι και να το δουλευουμε

----------


## efouskayak

για τις ώρες εργασίας δεν νομίζω να θέλει κανένας να μιλήσει μάλλον να το ξεχάσουν προσπαθούν  :wink: Εμαθα ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν και ράντζα στις ναυτιλιακές να μήν κουράζεστε βρε αδερφέ να πηγαινοέρχεστε τώρα στο σπίτι...  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

επειδη μαλλον εχεις παθει μιλας !!!  :mrgreen: 

εγω παντως εχω ρατζακι μεσα στο δωματιο του φωτοτυπικου, με ειδικη αδεια τα ψυγεια στο ισογειο και το εστιατοριο παραμενει ανοιχτο μεχρι αργα το βραδυ και τα Σαββατοκυριακα και ειμα μια χαρα.
τα ψυχοφαρμακα τα εχω ψιλοκοψει και την παλευω..... αλλωστε εσυ ξερεις.

μην ξεχνας οτι σε μια Ναυτιλιακη βρισκεις πολλα ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα να ασχοληθεις αν λεγεσαι...ΜΟRGAN :twisted:

----------


## efouskayak

Είμαι σίγουρηηηηηηηηηηηηηη  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

αφου βρε Εφη καθε μερα ολο και κατι τυχαινει...
προχθες παλι, "εκατσε" πλοιο σε κοντινη απο εμας εταιρεια και ειχαν σαλταρει....

υ.γ. το "ειμαι σιγουρη" το παραβλεπω, δεν με συμφερει

----------


## efouskayak

το ξέρω οτι συνέχεια κάτι τυχαίνει θυμάμαι μία εποχή ήθελα μία ημέρα άδεια και την παζαρεύαμε 2 εβδομάδες συνέχεια μου έλεγε ''έχουμε πλοίο στο λιμάνι...'' (με 27 βαπόρια δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μήν έχεις βέβαια  :? ) όταν του είπα αντε και καλή σύνταξη μου την έδωσε   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

μεγαλα βαπορια - μεγαλες φουρτουνες...
εγω δεν θα σου εδινα καμμια αδεια ετσι για να μαθεις να εισαι γαυρος!!

----------


## efouskayak

:twisted:  :twisted: το παιδί μου σήμερα είπε την πρώτη του λεξούλα.... ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

...ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ , ΕΙΧΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΥΡΑΝΟΥ....
 μην μας βγει Κοκκινου το κοριτσακι μας...
"Κιτρινιαρα" ειναι καλυτερα!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

ναι καλα  8)

----------


## Seawalker

> το να συμμετεχουμε ολοι σε αυτες τις συζητησεις -ολοι οσοι ημαστε σε ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες πχ με τανκερς, ειναι ιδιαιτερα σημαντικο. ετσι μονο θα μπορεσουμε να ανταλλαξουμε γνωμες , να μιλησουμε για τις ωρες εργασιας , για την τροφοδοσια των πλοιων, εναλλακτικες σε προβληματα κτλ κτλ....να μιλησουμε για το πως θα μπορουσε να  βελτιωθει η κατασταση στις εταιρειες κτλ κτλ....
> 
> πανω σε αυτη την βαση μπορειτε να βαζετε ενα θεματακι , οσο σημαντικο η' οχι και να ειναι και να το δουλευουμε


Συμφωνω

----------


## Morgan

βλεπω πως συμφωνεις και το δειχνεις κι'ολας!!! welcome aboard καπετανιο

----------


## Morgan

_Εκτός από τύχη ας έχουμε τα παρακάτω στο μυαλό μας...ερωτήσεις για κάθε τμήμα ξεχωριστά είναι καλοδεχούμενες.
Σημειώνουμε ότι για βοήθεια σχετικά με το πως θα μπορούσατε να πιάσετε δουλεία σε  ναυτιλιακή υπάρχει ο "Μπουσουλας-Εργασια σε Ναυτιλιακο γραφειο".....Και κάτι άλλο, βιογραφικά πρέπει να στέλνετε ανεξάρτητα από το αν υπάρχει αγγελία ή όχι.. ("cv στο αρχείο")_ 

*Τμήματα (αλφαβητικά)*


&#183;	*Accounts – Λογιστήριο* 
Πτυχίο στα Οικονομικά από ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο για διευθυντικές θέσεις και χρόνια εμπειρίας. Πτυχίο από ιδωτική σχολή σχετική με τα οικονομικά/λογιστικά είναι αρκετό για κάποιες θέσεις. Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες + "cv στο αρχείο".


&#183;	*Building Maintenance – Συντήρηση κτιρίου*
     Δεν απαιτούνται ιδιαίτερα προσόντα

&#183;	*Chartering – Ναυλώσεις*
     Συνήθως σχετική εμπειρία σαν εκπαιδευόμενος σε 
     μικρότερα γραφεία  είναι αρκετή για να δουλέψεις κάπου αλλού.
Χαρτί ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου ή ακόμα και κολλεγίου εδώ ή στο εξωτερικό βοηθάει. Είναι πάντως εργασία που η εμπειρία και οι γνωριμίες έχουν τον πιο σημαντικό λόγο. Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες αλλά και μέσα από γνωριμίες.


&#183;	*Freight collection – Είσπραξη Ναύλων* 
     Συνήθως σχετική εμπειρία σαν εκπαιδευόμενος σε 
γραφεία  είναι αρκετή. Πτυχίο στα οικονομικά είναι απαραίτητο μιας και η ενασχόληση με αριθμούς και υπολογισμούς είναι καθημερινή. Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες + "cv στο αρχείο".


&#183;	*Human Resources – Ανθρώπινου δυναμικού (Γραφείο)*
     Μικρό τμήμα, όπου δεν χρειάζονται ιδιαίτερα ή εξειδικευμένα    προσόντα από κάποιον εκτός αν είναι ο διευθυντής.
Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως καθαρίζουν μέσα από γνωριμίες.


&#183;	*Information Technology - Πληροφορικής* 
    Το λέει και το όνομα. Ανάλογο πτυχίο είναι απαραίτητο.
    Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες + "cv στο αρχείο".

&#183;	*Insurance & Legal – Ασφαλειών & Νομικό*
Σχετική εμπειρία σαν εκπαιδευόμενος σε 
     μικρότερα γραφεία  και Χαρτί ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου   ή στο εξωτερικό είναι απαραίτητο. Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως καθαρίζουν μέσα από γνωριμίες.


&#183;	*Management – Διευθυντές εταιρείας*
    Ουδέν σχόλιον.

&#183;	*Operations – Διαχείριση κινήσεων των πλοίων*
Εμπειρία σε γραφείο, στην θάλασσα σαν ναυτικός και πιθανότατα πτυχίο από ελληνικο (κατά προτίμηση) ή ξένο πανεπιστήμιο είναι απαραίτητα. Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως καθαρίζουν μέσα από γνωριμίες και πολύ λιγότερο σε αγγελίες.

Note : Στο operation μπορει να υπάρχει μικρό ξεχωριστό υποτμήμα bunkering που ασχολείται με τα καύσιμα των πλοίων - αγορά και ποιοτικός έλεγχος. (όχι το φορτίο που μεταφέρουν τα πλοία αλλά το καύσιμο που χρησιμοποιούν τα ίδια για να κινηθούν) 

*Managing all aspects of vessels’ voyage and time charter operation including but not limited to:
*Daily co-operation & liaison with Masters/Brokers/Agents.
*Issuance of written voyage instructions to the Masters regarding loading, stowage, heating,cargo tanks preparedness, discharge and delivery of cargo etc.
*Arranging of vessels’ bunkering schedule & supply.
*Agents’ appointment.
*Towage contracts evaluation.
*Providing operational info to the Chartering Department and Charterers, concerning vessel’s characteristics and movements, cargo quantities and types.
*Prepare & submit Freight Invoices & Off hire statements
*Speed and Consumption analysis

&#183;	*Purchasing – Προμηθειών*
Σχετική εμπειρία σε ανάλογη θέση  είναι αρκετή .
Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες + "cv στο αρχείο".

Note: Για το τμήμα purchasing μπορει να έχουν δημιουργηθεί 3 υποτμήματα: τα spares, τα αναλώσιμα που περιλαμβάνουν αγορές από τρόφιμα μέχρι χάρτες και τα λιπαντικά.  


&#183;	*Safety & quality – Αφάλειας και ποιότητας*
Εμπειρία σε γραφείο, στην θάλασσα σαν ναυτικός και πιθανότατα πτυχίο από ελληνικο (κατά προτίμηση) ή ξένο πανεπιστήμιο είναι απαραίτητα. Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως καθαρίζουν μέσα από γνωριμίες και πολύ λιγότερο σε αγγελίες.

Το συγκεκριμενο τμημα εχει τις εξης βασικες αρμοδιοτητες:

1) Εσωτερικοι ελεγχοι πλοιων και τμηματων της εταιρειας σε σχεση με το Συστημα Ασφαλους Διαχειρισης της καθε εταιρειας. Συνταξη και προωθηση των εγχειριδιων του συστηματος στα πλοια και στην εταιρεια τα οποια περιεχουν καταγεγραμμενες και ελεγμενες διαδικασιες σχετικα με την ασφαλεια του προσωπικου, του περιβαλλοντος και της περιουσιας. (Σε κατανοητη / απλη γλωσσα συνηθως Αγγλικη).

2) Συνεχης βελτιωση του Συστηματος Ασφαλειας μετα απο παρατηρησεις/προτασεις/επισημανσεις ναυτικων/υπαλληλων της εταιρειας/ εξωτερικων επιθεωρητων/ industry best practices etc. (το λεγομενο continuous/continual improvement).

3) Αναλυση ατυχηματων/σημαντικων 'near misses' και circulation of lessons learnt to the fleet (συγνωμη για τα Αγγλικα αλλα μερικοι οροι εκφραζονται καλυτερα στη συγκεκριμενη γλωσσα).

4) Αναλυση και ληψη διορθωτικων ενεργειων σε περιπτωσεις μη συμμορφωσεων / παρατηρησεων / ευρηματων σχετικα με το Συστημα Διαχειρισης Ασφαλειας που επισημαινονται απο εσωτερικους-εξωτερικους επιθεωρητες-port state control officers-vetting inspectors (tankers) κτλ.

5) Ελεγχος εγγραφων του Συστηματος (χρηση σωστων και ενημερωμενων εγγραφων απο καθε πλοιο-τμημα) και συνεχης διορθωση / ανανεωση των εγχειριδιων ασφαλειας / ποιοτητας.

6) Προσπαθεια διαρκους βελτιωσης της ασφαλειας και της ποιοτητας υπηρεσιων της εταιρειας, με οποιον τροπο και αν αυτη εκφραζεται (εκπαιδευση ναυτικων, γενικως αποδεκτες διαδικασιες σχετικα με την ασφαλεια, προωθηση 'Πολιτισμου Ασφαλειας' πανω στα πλοια κτλ).

7) Συντονισμος και παροχη βοηθειας στα πλοια απο το συγκεκριμενο τμημα (και οχι μονο φυσικα) σε περιπτωση εκτακτης αναγκης, καθως και συνεχης βελτιωση των διαδικασιων εκτακτης αναγκης και γυμνασιων εκτακτης αναγκης.

Παροχη βοηθειας ( συμβουλες και προωθηση απαραιτητων υλικων σε συνεργασια με το τμημα Supply/Forwarding) προς τα πλοια σε οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με την ασφαλεια και την προστασια του περιβαλλοντος.

9) Αμεση προσβαση στη διευθυνση της εταιρειας (management) για συζητηση θεματων ασφαλειας και εγκριση αναγκαιων πορων.

10) Ενεργος συμμετοχη στα Management Meetings οπου τιθενται / αναλυονται απο το τμημα τα σχετικα θεματα με την ασφαλεια, την ποιοτητα υπηρεσιων και λαμβανονται σχετικες αποφασεις διορθωσης/βελτιωσης του συστηματος και των διαδικασιων.

11) Ελεγχος συμμορφωσης με τις Διεθνεις και τοπικες συμβασεις / κανονισμους (SOLAS, ISM CODE, ISPS CODE ect.) και ληψη διορθωτικων ενεργειων σε περιπτωσεις μη συμμορφωσης.

12) Φροντιδα για ελεγχο και εκδοση/επεκταση/ανανεωση πιστοποιητικων σε σχεση με την ασφαλεια (Safety Management Certificate, Document of Compliance) απο τριτους (Flag administration/class/ROs etc)

13) Επειδη σιγουρα θα ξεχασω κατι: Το συγκεκριμενο τμημα ασχολειται με ολα και επιβλεπει τα παντα! Οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με διαδικασιες και τροπο λειτουργιας του πλοιου ή της εταιρειας. Ειναι τμημα διοικησης με πολλες ευθυνες και πολλες αρμοδιοτητες.

Ναυτικοι προτιμωνται γιατι γνωριζουν τη λειτουργια του πλοιου, τις ασφαλεις διαδικασιες, τις συνθηκες κτλ. Επισης μονο καποιος εμπειρος ναυτικος μπορει να κανει επιθεωρηση ασφαλειας πανω στο πλοιο διοτι γνωριζει τη γεφυρα ή το μηχανοστασιο, τον τροπο λειτουργιας ενος καραβιου και οτιδηποτε αλλο χρειαζεται ωστε η επιθεωρηση του να προσδωσει 'προστιθεμενη αξια' στην εταιρεια εντοπιζοντας μη συμμορφωσεις και βρισκοντας τις απαραιτητες λυσεις.
__________________

&#183;	*Sea going personnel – Πληρωμάτων*
Σχετική εμπειρία σε ανάλογη θέση  είναι αρκετή .
Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως βγαίνουν σε αγγελίες αλλά και μέσα από γνωριμίες.


&#183;	*Technical – Τεχνικό*
Εμπειρία σε γραφείο, στην θάλασσα σαν μηχανικός  και πτυχίο από ελληνικο (κατά προτίμηση Πολυτεχνείο) ή ξένο πανεπιστήμιο είναι απαραίτητα. Οι &#171;ανοιχτές&#187; θέσεις συνήθως καθαρίζουν μέσα από γνωριμίες και πολύ λιγότερο σε αγγελίες.

Note :  στο τεχνικό τμήμα υπάρχει ξεχωριστό new buildings team για τα καινούρια πλοία. Συνήθως πρόκειται για άτομα που είχαν επανδρώσει site offices στο εξωτερικό και επέστρεψαν στα κεντρικά ως σύμβουλοι ή αρχιμηχανικοί.

----------


## triad

Πολλές καλημέρες! Όπως βλέπω, έχεις διάθεση για ενημέρωση προς τους νεοεισερχόμενους στο χώρο, οπότε ευκαρία να μάθουμε εμείς οι καινούργιοι.  Ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω περισσότερα για τη διαιτησία-ξέρω οτι υπάρχει οργανό διευθέτησης στην Αγγλία, όμως εδώ στην Ελλάδα, απο όσο ξέρω οι διαφορές επιλύονται απο άτομα που δραστηριοποιούνται χρόνια στο χώρο. Μπορείς να μου πεις κάτι περισσότερο για αυτό?(πχ, τι χρειάζεται απο πλευράς σπουδών και εμπειρίας)Έμαθα οτι έξω περνάς απο επιτροπή προκειμένου να είσαι σε θέση να εκδικάσεις τέτοιες διαφορές.
Υ.Γ Ψάχνω απελπισμένα χάρτη που να περιέχει τις μιλιομετρικές αποστάσεις των ελληνικών νησιών(όχι απο Πειραιά, μεταξύ τους,Πάρο-Νάξο πχ). Μήπως έχεις καμιά ιδέα που μπορώ να βρω κάτι τέτοιο? Στο ΥΕΝ κοίταξα, δεν... Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων, καλημέεερα

----------


## Stella

Καλημερα. Δε σε πειραζει που θα σου απαντήσω εγώ, τουλάχιστον σε ότι αφορά τους χάρτες που ζητάς. Τυγχάνει να δουλεύω σε εταιρεια τροφοδοσίες πλοίων στο τμήμα χαρτών. Λοιπόν τους χάρτες που ζητάς θα τους βρεις στην Ελληνική Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία που βρίσκεται στην Ακτη Μουτσοπούλου 66 στον Πειραιά. Ε΄λπίζω να σε βοήθησα αρκετά. ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια.   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

> Πολλές καλημέρες! Όπως βλέπω, έχεις διάθεση για ενημέρωση προς τους νεοεισερχόμενους στο χώρο


Οτι μπορουμε κανουμε και μεχρι εκει που ξερουμε - δεν εχουμε την εργασια αποκλειστικο προνομιο μας ! :wink: 
ελπιζω να ειναι χρησιμα . :twisted: 





> Ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω περισσότερα για τη διαιτησία-ξέρω οτι υπάρχει οργανό διευθέτησης στην Αγγλία, όμως εδώ στην Ελλάδα, απο όσο ξέρω οι διαφορές επιλύονται απο άτομα που δραστηριοποιούνται χρόνια στο χώρο. Μπορείς να μου πεις κάτι περισσότερο για αυτό?(πχ, τι χρειάζεται απο πλευράς σπουδών και εμπειρίας)Έμαθα οτι έξω περνάς απο επιτροπή προκειμένου να είσαι σε θέση να εκδικάσεις τέτοιες διαφορές.


Δυσκολος τομεας απασχολησης τοσο σχετικα με τις σπουδες οσο και σχετικα με την απασχοληση.
δν γνωριζω πολλα πραγματα παρα μονο το οτι arbitration εχει το Λονδινο και η Νεα Υορκη, με τρομερη ισχυ στα χερια του ιδιου του arbitrator. Η διαιτησια ειναι το τελευταιο βημα πριν το ανωτατο δικαστηριο για θεματα ναυτιλιας (αν καποιος χασει στην διαιτησια και επιλεξει να παει ψηλοτερα , μαλλον θα κανει μια τρυπα στο νερο. ειπαμε! η δυναμη του διαιτητη ειναι τεραστια).Τα ποσα που παιζουν ειναι τεραστια!
Για να απασχοληθεις σε αυτο τον τομεα, πρεπει να τελειωσεις νομικη, και να παρεις ειδικευση στο ναυτιλιακο δικαιο και αλλες σπουδες . Στην Ελλαδα αυτο δεν ειναι εφικτο γιατι στα δικηγορικα γραφεια του Πειραια δεν υπαρχει ρολος διαιτησιας ή διαιτητων. Απλα υπαρχουν ναυτιλιακοι δικηγοροι.
Σπουδες λοιπον μονο στην Αγγλια και -δεν γνωριζω σιγουρα- στην Αμερικη.
Το arbitration ειναι πολυ κλειστο κυκλωμα και θελει χρονια εμπειριας. Ενας φιλος μου την αποκαλεσαι "μικρη μασωνια"...

----------


## Morgan

> Καλημερα. Δε σε πειραζει που θα σου απαντήσω εγώ, τουλάχιστον σε ότι αφορά τους χάρτες που ζητάς. Τυγχάνει να δουλεύω σε εταιρεια τροφοδοσίες πλοίων στο τμήμα χαρτών. Λοιπόν τους χάρτες που ζητάς θα τους βρεις στην Ελληνική Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία που βρίσκεται στην Ακτη Μουτσοπούλου 66 στον Πειραιά. Ε΄λπίζω να σε βοήθησα αρκετά. ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια.


Ρεσιταλ ερμηνειας η Stella...(αντε να συμμετεχει και λιγο παραπανω)   να την ακους.....

----------


## Morgan

_Τι σημαινει ποντοπορος? - ΠΟΛΛΑ, για την Ελλαδα και την οικονομια της!!! 
λιγο ως πολυ οι παρακατω κυριοι αποτελουν ενα τεραστιο κομματι της. Δεν ειναι οι μονοι φυσικα, αλλα μιας και δεν γινεται να τους βαλουμε ολους, παρτε μια γευση.
Τους γνωριζετε?_

τα στοιχεια ειναι για το ετος 2004 απο το περιοδικο ELNAVI

-------
TOP 10 ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΑΡΙΘΜΟ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ

1.	HAJIOANNOU GROUP (World & Stelmar Tankers)	POLYS HAJIOANNOU 67	 
2.	TSAKOS SHIPPING & TRADING - T.E.N.	PANAGIOTIS & NICOLAOS TSAKOS 64 
(14 ships under construction)	 
3.	ANANGEL maritime & KRISTEN NAVIGATION	JOHN ANGELIKOUSIS 55 
4.	THENAMARIS SHIPS MANAGEMENT	DINOS MARTINOS 51 
5.	GENERAL MARITIME & UNITED OVERSEAS 	PETER GEORGIOPOULOS 46	
6.	ENTERPRISES SHIPPING & TRADING	* STAMATIS & VICTOR RESTIS 45	 
7.	CERES SHIPPING	PETER G. LIVANOS 41 
8.	MARMARAS NAVIGATION	DIAMANTIS DIAMANTIDIS 40 
9.	DYNACOM TANKERS	GEORGE PROKOPIOU 39 (11 ships under construction)	4.000.000
10.	LASKARIDES SHIPPING	PANAGIOTIS LASKARIDES 82 (42 ships under 5.000 dwt)

TOP 10 ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΠΛΟΙΟΚΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΤΟNNAGE

1.	HAJIOANNOU GROUP (World & Stelmar Tankers)	POLYS HAJIOANNOU  	 
2.	ANANGEL Shipping & KRISTEN NAVIGATION	JOHN ANGELIKOUSIS	 	 
3.	TSAKOS SHIPPING & TRADING - TEN	PANAGIOTIS & NIKOS TSAKOS 	 
4.	CERES SHIPPING	PETER LIVANOS	  
5.	THENAMARIS SHIPS MANAGEMENT	DINOS MARTINOS 
6.	DYNACOM TANKERS	GEORGE PROKOPIOU	 
7.	POLEMPROS SHIPPING	SPYROS & ADAM. POLEMIS 
8.	EASTERN MEDITERRANEAN	THANASSIS MARTINOS	 
9.	MARMARAS NAVIGATION	DIAMANTIS DIAMANTIDIS 
10.	UNITED OVERSEAS*	PETER GEORGIOPOULOS

----------


## efouskayak

αντε και στα δικά σου  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

Ε-Ε-ΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!  8)

----------


## kathy_red

να ρωτήσω κάτι?
ο Χ"ιωάννου υιός δεν έχει και την Easy jet?

----------


## Morgan

ακριβως.....

υ.γ. η Στελμαρ ουσιαστικα πωληθηκε στην αρχη του χρονου σε εταιρεια με βαση την Ν.Υ.

----------


## triad

> Καλημερα. Δε σε πειραζει που θα σου απαντήσω εγώ, τουλάχιστον σε ότι αφορά τους χάρτες που ζητάς. Τυγχάνει να δουλεύω σε εταιρεια τροφοδοσίες πλοίων στο τμήμα χαρτών. Λοιπόν τους χάρτες που ζητάς θα τους βρεις στην Ελληνική Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία που βρίσκεται στην Ακτη Μουτσοπούλου 66 στον Πειραιά. Ε΄λπίζω να σε βοήθησα αρκετά. ¶ντε και καλά ταξίδια.


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ. ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ, ΙΣΑ-ΙΣΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΗΚΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΕΙΣ. ΒΕΒΑΙΑ, ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΡΓΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ. ΠΗΓΑΜΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΥΔΡΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΘΗΝΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΤΟΥ 1967, ΤΟΝ ΠΗΡΑΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΝΗΣΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΑΜΕ. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ Η ΥΔΡΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ 67 ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥΛΑΕΙ ΧΑΡΤΕΣ. ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΗΚΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ. ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ...

----------


## GETMAN03

Morgan γεια σου και πάλι. επειδη δεν εχω δει συνεχεια στον τομεα των Ναυτιλιακων εδω κάτω να πουμε λιγο τι γινεται οταν κανεις OPS σε Charterers με ολα τα ειδη των πλοιων (Tankers/LPG/Dry) σε spot & Timecharter?

ειναι μια πάρα πολύ δυνατή εμπειρία αλλα παρ'ολα αυτα με βαρβαρα ωραρια και ανορθόδοξους τρόπους να εκμετάλλευτείς ενα πλοίο. Το κοινο σημειο με την Ναυτιλιακή ειναι οτι κανεις το ιδιο operation απλα σαν disponent owner και ταυτοχρονα προσπαθεις να βοθησεις τον εκαστοτε trader/operator να μεγιστοποιησει την απόδοση στο μετρο του δυνατού.

Σε αυτή την θέση μπορείς να δισκρίνεις τον διαφορετικό τρόπο με τον οποίο μια παραδοσιακή πλοιοκτήτρια αντιμετωπιζει τον Charterer κατω απο διαφορετικες περιστασεις.

Πολλοι σου κανουν χατηρια, αλλοι ειναι προσκολλημενοι στο Legal τους και δεν παρεκλινουν με τιποτα, αλλοι παλι ειναι συνηθισμενοι και σε εξυπηρετουν αμεσως. 

Αυτη ειναι μια μικρη γευση της συγκεκριμενης θεσης η οποια προσφερει πολλα στον τομεα της εκπαιδευσης αλλα λιγα σε onboard training ή day to day τριβη με τα πλοια εκτος απο τα operationsl matters.

εχω να πατησω σε βαπορι απο το 2003 που ηταν το τελευταιο μου μπαρκο.......

----------


## Morgan

η περιπτωση που αναφερεις ειναι εξαιρετικα περιπλοκη και μονο αν της εχεις "ζησει" μπορεις να πεις το τι περιπου γινεται, μιας και η πραγματικοτητα ειναι πολυ σκληρη  :wink: 

δεν φτιαχνεις ενα θεματακι να μας πεις δυο κουβεντες....?
ας πουμε, τα προσοντα που απαιτουνται, μερικες ιδιαιτεροτητες , ωραρια κτλ...
θα το εκτιμουσαμε ΟΛΟΙ πολυ!

----------


## k_chris

OLA KALA. 
SIGOYRA YPARXOYN HGETIKES 8ESEIS SE MIA NAYTILIAKH POY DEN XREIAZETAI 8ALASSIA PEIRA KAI IDIAITERES NAYTIKES GNWSEIS OMWS MPOREI NA MOY PEI KAPOIOS MIA MEGALH NAYTILIAKH POY EXASE TA PARADOSIAKA THS PLHRWMATA KAI THN AXIOPISTIA THS STH NAYLAGORA EPEIDH ANE8ESE TH DIAXEIRHSH THS KYREIWS SE "8EWRHTIKOYS"  TOY KLADOY (OI PERISSOTEROI MH ELLHNES)?????

----------


## Morgan

> OLA KALA. 
> SIGOYRA YPARXOYN *HGETIKES 8ESE*IS SE MIA NAYTILIAKH POY DEN XREIAZETAI 8ALASSIA PEIRA KAI IDIAITERES NAYTIKES GNWSEIS OMWS MPOREI NA MOY PEI KAPOIOS MIA MEGALH NAYTILIAKH POY EXASE TA PARADOSIAKA THS PLHRWMATA KAI THN AXIOPISTIA THS STH NAYLAGORA EPEIDH ANE8ESE TH DIAXEIRHSH THS KYREIWS SE "8EWRHTIKOYS"  TOY KLADOY (OI PERISSOTEROI MH ELLHNES)?????


εννοεις το management  της εταιρειας σε ξενους ? (πχ Νορβηγους/Δανους κτλ?).
Αν εννοεις αυτους, το συζηταμε, αν και οι διαχειριστες τετοιου ειδους δεν ειναι θεωρητικοι ουτε ασχετοι....Προσωπικα ειμαι σχεδον καθετα αντιθετος στην αναθεση ελληνικων παραδοσιακων εταιρειων σε "ξενους".
Παρα ταυτα σημερα δεν αναλαμβανουν ακριβως οι ξενοι τις ελληνικες ΝΕ. Μαλλον σε συμμαχιες προχωρουν (Ελληνες-Δανοι-Νορβηγοι-Αμερικανοι) , δημιουργουν ενα ισχυρο POOL  που εχει σκοπο την διαμορφωση της αγορας. Αυτο εχει επιχειρηματικο ρισκο και δεν ξερουμε που θα καταληξει.

Μην ξεχναμε επισης , οτι μπορει να να εχουν την διευθυνση καποιοι ξενοι, αλλα οι υπολοιπες διευθυντικες θεσεις ειναι Ελληνων..

Αλλωστε μπορουμε να βρουμε καμμια 50αρια ελληνικες εταιρειες που επαθαν οτι αναφερεις παραπανω, με ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ελληνες διαχειριστες αυτη την φορα.
Δεν νομιζεις οτι για να χασει καποιος το κυρος του και την αξιοπιστια του στην αγορα, ειναι συνδυασμος πολλων παραγοντων ? (π.χ. ηλικια πλοιων, εκπαιδευση, συμμορφωση με διεθνης κανονες, ακομα και η ατυχια..)

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Apo o,ti eho akousei ki ego polles ellinikes etaireies (kyrios oi megales) dinoun to chartering, to finance kai teleytaia kai to management se ksenes etaireies opos anaferate parapano.  Ti kratane telika?   :Very Happy:  Einai epiptosi tis ekseidikeysis ergasias ayto to fainomeno? Akousa gia paradeigma prosfata oti mia apo tis megalyteres etaireias tankers den asholeitai katholou me to chartering!!! Mou ekane arketi entyposi oti ena toso simantiko kommati dinetai allou.

Petros

----------


## AlexopoulosPetros

Ayta akouo kai sou leo cpt morgan oti thelo na asholitho me to chartering. Einai zontano kai kathe mera einai diaforetiki apo tin proigoumeni (me ta kala tis kai ta kaka tis fysika). Telika to site me voithise na apofasiso mesa mou pros ta pou tha kateythintho prota stin eyresi ergasias (afou apolytho vevaia  :cry: ). Eimai marketeer pou les kai esy ti na kanoume?

(sygnomi gia tin apotomi oikiotita)

Petros.

----------


## Morgan

Πολλες μεγαλες ελληνικες εταιρειες , για την ακριβεια κυριως μεγαλες και οχι μικρες, εχουν συμμαχησει με αλλες απο το εξωτερικο και λειτουργουν σε αυτη την βαση οπως αναφερεται και παραπανω.

Τμηματα οπως το chartering & finance ειναι εδω και πολλα χρονια στα χερια οχι ελληνων λογω της ναυτιλιακης παιδειας που εχουν ισως αλλα και λογω της σημαντικοτητας που εχουν καποια συγκεκριμενα μερη του κοσμου για το shipping (βλεπε Νεα Υορκη και Λονδινο - οι εγγλεζοι εχουν την γνωση, οι αμερικανοι τον τοπο).

Πολλες ελληνικες, που ειχαν γραφεια εξω τα ειχαν επανδρωσει κυριως με ξενους.

Οι ελληνες κρατανε λογω ΝΑΥΤΟΣΥΝΗΣ το operations και το τεχνικο τμημα της εταιρειας.

Παντως οι περισσοτερες εταιρειες παραμενουν στην διαχειρηση ελληνων αλλα μην ξεχνατε οτι οι μετοχες τους (αυτο που δεν φαινεται) μπορει...και να μην ειναι!

----------


## Morgan

> (sygnomi gia tin apotomi oikiotita)
> 
> Petros.


κανε δουλεια σου  8) 

τωρα οσον αφορα την επιλογη σου , την θεωρω ζορικια, και αναλογα την ψυχολογια τον χαρακτηρα του καθενα μας.

ανοιξε οταν θες αλλο θεμα να την συζητησουμε

----------


## The_player

Γεια χαρα σε ολους. Μου προτειναν εργασια στην Εταιρία Almι marine S.A.
Γνωρίζει κανεις περισσότερες λεπτομερειες για αυτη την εταιρία...? Αν είναι αξιόπιστη αν στοιχεία επικοινωνίας , στολο κτλ.?..

Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## Morgan

Μιλάς για την ¶λμι στο Π. Ψυχικό??

----------


## The_player

Ναι για αυτην μιλάω φίλε μου , έχεις καμία πληροφορία..?

----------


## Morgan

Βασικά ξέρω αυτά....
Π.Ψυχικό 
2 bulk carriers
managing director καπτ. Πανος Καψαλης 

Για τι θέση μιλάς?

----------


## The_player

Εμένα με θέλουν για τη μηχανογράφηση δεν είμαι ναυτικός...Απλά δεν μπορούσα να βρω σχεδόν τίποτα στο Internet...και απευθύνθηκα εδώ...ειναι αξιόπιστη ..? Ειναι καινούρια.....? Έχουμε κανένα τηλέφωνο..? Ουτε στον ΟΤΕ δεν τους βρίσκω...

----------


## Morgan

η εταιρεία αυτή ήταν πριν 2 χρόνια περ΄΄ιπου στα σίδερα Χαλανδρίου, μετακόμισε προς Ρέντη μεριά και τώρα στο Ψυχικό.
Το ένα της τουλάχιστον βαπόρι είναι καινουριο (4-5 ετών).
Στο κουδούνι, ίσως δυσκολευτείς λιγάκι αλλά έχει μόνο το όνομα του managing director  και όχι της εταιρείας.
πλοιοκτήτης ακούγεται κάποιος κος. Δασκαλόπουλος .
Διεύθυνση Ομηρου Ντειβης 7 π. Ψυχικό
Τηλ 210 6726426

----------


## The_player

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...Εχώ παέι ήδη για συνεντευξη και ξέρω τα γραφεία...απλά δεν μου είχαν δώσει τα τηλέφωνα.και είχα χάσει την επαφή μεχρι χθες που με πήραν αυτοί και μου έιπαν οτι με θέλουν...Οσον αφορά τη εταιρία..? Εχουμε κανένα στοιχείο οτι έιναι αξιόπιστη..? Τι μεταφορές κάνει...? Ειναι καινούρια...Έχει προοπτικές....? Συγνώμη που σε ζαλιζω φίλε μου αλλά δεν έχω καμία πληροφόρηση...

----------


## Morgan

κοίτα να δείς , εμένα αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει είναι οι συχνές μετακομίσεις.
αυτό όμως μπορεί να μην λέει και τίποτα. Πάντως δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι ¨κακό¨ ....για την αξιοπιστία της


έχε πάντα στο μυαλό σου πως μια μικρή εταιρεία (καλή ώρα) είναι μικρή εταιρεία με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.




εσένα τι εντύπωση σου έκανε?

----------


## The_player

Kαλη εντύπωση μου εκανε...Αλλα δεν ξέρω απο ναυτιλιακά για να σου πώ...Πάντως ψαχνωντας στο Internet (μιλάμε για πολυυυ ψάξιμο ) βρήκα οτι έιχαν σταματήσει ένα καράβι τους στην Αυστραλία για ανεπάρκεια επικοινωνιών....Tα bulk carrier τι ακριβώς μεταφέρουν?

----------


## Morgan

αυτό δεν είναι καλό!

τα bulk carriers μεταφέρουν χύμα ξηρά φορτία, από χώμα που λέει ο λόγος μέχρι καλαμπόκι, κάρβουνο, μεταλλεύματα κτλ.

----------


## The_player

Tι να πω δεν ξέρω....Ελπίζω να έιναι καλά τα πράγματα...Πάντως πολυ προς Ιαπωνια , Κορεα ταξιδευουν.....

----------


## Morgan

καλά θα είναι ....! και αν δεν είναι ψάχνεις αλλού!!  :wink: 

ελπίζω να βοηθήσα πάντως...

----------


## The_player

Πραγματικά έχεις βοηθήσει πάρα πολυ....Σε ευχαριστώ για ακόμα μια φορα...Α! Έχει γίνει και ωραία δουλεία στο site...(Λιγο το μπλέ είναι βαρυ ....) αλλα Ναυτιλία έιναι αυτη...)  :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

καλή αρχή ελπίζω λοιπόν και σύντομα!!

να γράφεις να μαθαίνουμε και νέα σου (όχι της εταιρείας) ή αν έχεις κάτι στο μυαλό σου για την ναυτιλία γενικά....


 :!:

----------


## The_player

οκ! Ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια...

----------


## Michael

> ακριβως.....
> 
> υ.γ. η Στελμαρ ουσιαστικα πωληθηκε στην αρχη του χρονου σε εταιρεια με βαση την Ν.Υ.


Ναι αυτό σκεφτηκά και εγώ μόλις το είδα. Την ΟSG αν θυμάμαι καλά. Στην οποία μάλιστα ο υπεύθηνος στην Ελλάδα είναι Εμποροπλοίαρχος, από αυτούς που συνεργάστηκαν με το Χατζηϊωάννου στο στήσιμο της Στέλμαρ.

----------


## Morgan

στην OSG ναι..
πάντως δεν βλέπω το γραφείο στην ελλάδα να κρατάει για πολύ ακόμα

----------


## Michael

> πάντως δεν βλέπω το γραφείο στην ελλάδα να κρατάει για πολύ ακόμα


Τί οδηγεί σ' αυτήν την εκτίμηση;

----------


## Morgan

οι κινήσεις της εταιρείας με  έδρα την αμερική, σχετικά πάντα με  το γραφείο εδώ..

Central intelligence λέμεεεε  :wink:

----------


## Michael

Πάντως η ταχύτητα στην ανταπόκριση είναι δεδομένη...  :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

της OSG?

----------


## nicky

Οι πενήντα μεγαλύτεροι Ελληνες εφοπλιστές  
ΠΗΓΗ: ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ 
29/12/2005

Του Σάββα Ν. Αθανασίου

Μέσα σε μια δεκαετία διπλασιάσθηκαν οι Ελληνες εφοπλιστές που διαθέτουν πλοία άνω του ενός εκατομμυρίου τόνων γκρος, ενώ και ο αριθμός των πλοίων τους αυξήθηκε και αυτός σημαντικά. Πενήντα Ελληνες εφοπλιστές συμπεριλαμβάνονται στους πλουσιότερους ανθρώπους του κόσμου και διαθέτουν κυρίως δεξαμενόπλοια και bulk carriers, ενώ κατέχουν εξέχουσα θέση σε εξειδικευμένα πλοία: Μεταφοράς εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, χημικά, επιβατηγά και ακτοπλοϊκά πλοία. Βέβαια, την τελευταία δεκαετία έχουν αποχωρήσει από τη ναυτιλία, για διαφόρους λόγους και αιτίες, σημαντικά ονόματα, όπως του ομίλου Νιάρχου, του Παναγή Ζησιμάτου, του Μένη Καραγιώργη, του Μιχάλη Περατικού, του Νίκου Νομικού, του Κώστα Καρρά κ.λπ. Ή έχουν συρρικνώσει τους στόλους τους, όπως ο Θεόδωρος Αγγελόπουλος, ο όμιλος Λάτση, ο Βασίλης Παπαχρηστίδης κ.λπ. Αντίθετα, αναδείχθηκαν νέα ονόματα όπως του Ιωάννου Κούστα, του Κολλάκη, του Καρνέση, του Μυλωνά, του Μαρινάκη, του Πιστιόλη.
Την πρώτη θέση μεταξύ των Ελλήνων κατέχει η Kristen Navigation του Γιάννη Αγγελικούση, με 32 πλοία, όλα δεξαμενόπλοια, συνολικής χωρητικότητας 7.547.251 τόνων, διατηρώντας επιπλέον στην κατοχή του και άλλη εταιρεία με στόλο που η χωρητικότητά του ξεπερνάει το 1 εκατ. τόνους γκρος. Στη δεύτερη θέση ακολουθεί ο Γιώργος Προκοπίου, με 34 πλοία - τάνκερ, που η χωρητικότητά τους φθάνει τα 5.700.000 τόνους. Στην τρίτη θέση, με μικρή διαφορά, ακολουθεί ο όμιλος του Παναγιώτη και Νίκου Τσάκου, με 51 πλοία και 5.232.023 τόνους. Τα πλοία του ομίλου είναι 38 δεξαμενόπλοια και τα υπόλοιπα διάφορα πλοία. Στην τέταρτη θέση βρίσκεται ο Πήτερ Γεωργιόπουλος με 43 πλοία και 5.116.161 τόνους. Ο Βίκτωρ Ρέτσης ακολουθεί στην πέμπτη θέση με 70 πλοία - έρχεται πρώτος όσον αφορά τον αριθμό των πλοίων ανάμεσα στους Ελληνες εφοπλιστές - και 4.691.776 τόνους. Την ομάδα των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών που διαθέτουν άνω των 4 εκατ. τόνων πλοία συμπληρώνουν οι Πόλυς Χατζηιωάννου με 30 πλοία και 4.125.000 τόνους και ο Δ. Διαμαντίδης με 45 πλοία και 4.050.000 τόνους χωρητικότητα. Την πρώτη δεκάδα απαρτίζουν οι Κωνσταντίνος Μαρτίνος με 45 πλοία και 3.906.241 τόνους, η Gulf Marine με 12 πλοία και 3.600.000 τόνους και ο όμιλος Λυκιαρδόπουλου με 23 πλοία και 3.397.345 τόνους γκρος. Αλλοι δέκα εφοπλιστές, οι Αδαμάντιος και Σπύρος Πολέμης, ο όμιλος Ωνάση, ο Π. Οικονόμου, ο Αθανάσιος Μαρτίνος, ο Ανδρέας Μαρτίνος, ο Δ. Προκοπίου, ο Βασίλης Κωνσταντακόπουλος, η Dryships - Οικονόμου και η Top Tankers του Ε. Πιστιόλη διαθέτουν πλοία άνω των 2 εκατομμυρίων τόνων. Επίσης, 28 Ελληνες εφοπλιστές διαθέτουν στόλο άνω του ενός εκατομμυρίου τόνων πλοία. Αυτοί είναι οι Χρήστος Κανελλάκης, Θεόδωρος Βενιάμης, Λου Κολλάκης, Ιωάννης Καρράς, Νικόλας Λεμός, Νίκος Βαφιάς, Γρηγόρης Χατζηελευθεριάδης, Ευάγγελος Μαρινάκης, Ιωάννης Κούστας, Επαμεινώνδας Εμπειρίκος, Σταύρος Λιβανός, όμιλος Χανδρή, Σπύρος Καρνέσης, Πήτερ Λιβανός, Νικόλας Μουνδρέας και Νίκος Φράγκος, Κωνσταντίνος Αγγελόπουλος, Α. Νομικός, Γιώργος Κουμάνταρος, όμιλος Βαρδινογιάννη και Αριστείδης Αλαφούζος.

----------


## lamainmusain

Μια ερωτηση :?:  :?: Ο ιδιοκτητης της eletson πως λεγεται :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

ΑΠΟ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ, ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ...
ΑΝ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΩΝ...


..............Greek ship finance & shipmanagement 2003
This year’s Lloyd’s List events provided unparalleled opportunities to meet major players in Greek shipping and to listen and exchange views on ship finance issues and how affect Greek shipping. *Chaired by Gregory Hadjieletheriadis, President & CEO, Eletson Corporation*, this two-day programme featured specially selected speakers who are industry professionals from the owning and finance communities, bringing a wealth of experience, individual views and opinions on Greek shipping and shipping finance.............

----------


## lamainmusain

thanks again chris :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

να διαλέξεις από την λίστα για τα ταξιδάκια σου....

----------


## lamainmusain

Με εχουν παρει τηλεφωνο απο Centrofin και Alpa Tankers.Η Centrofin μου εστειλε και φυλλαδιο.Ειναι καλες εταιριες :?:  :?:

----------


## Morgan

Η Centrofin ειναι εταιρεια στην Γλυφαδα , και την εχει ο Δ.Προκοπιου.
Την Alpha Tankers  την εχει ο Ι.Αγγελικουσης μαζι με την Kristen Navigation  και την αλλη για τα LPGs. Ειναι στην Συγγρου απεναντι απο τον Τσακι και διπλα στο καρδιοχειρουργικο .
Και οι δυο εταιρειες θεωρουνται καλες αλλα οταν μιλας για το πρωτο ονομα στην αγορα (δηλαδη Αγγελικουσης) τα σχολια περισσευουν.
Τα γκαζαδικα της Kristen ειναι ολα σχεδον απο 0-7 ετων, καινουρια .

----------


## jolly_roger

Καλησπέρα κατ' αρχήν μετα απο καιρό!

Και την ALPHA TANKERS  ο Αγγελικούσης την έχει? 
Είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι 3 εταιρίες που είχε ήταν η ANANGEL, η KRISTEN και η MARANGAS. (η τελευταία είναι της αδερφής του και αυτός έχει την διαχείρηση. Όπως και σε κάποια Δ/Ξ της KRISTEN)

Πέρασα και από αυτές και άφησα αιτήσεις, αν και τελικά μάλλον θα με πάρουν σε άλλη εταιρία.(Επίσης καλή ελπίζω)  :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

> Καλησπέρα κατ' αρχήν μετα απο καιρό!
> 
> Και την ALPHA TANKERS  ο Αγγελικούσης την έχει? 
> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι 3 εταιρίες που είχε ήταν η ANANGEL, η KRISTEN και η MARANGAS. (η τελευταία είναι της αδερφής του και αυτός έχει την διαχείρηση. Όπως και σε κάποια Δ/Ξ της KRISTEN)
> 
> Πέρασα και από αυτές και άφησα αιτήσεις, αν και τελικά μάλλον θα με πάρουν σε άλλη εταιρία.(Επίσης καλή ελπίζω)


H ALPHA TANKERS ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ Κου ΚΑΝΕΛΛΑΚΗ , ΓΑΜΠΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ Ι.ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΟΥΣΗ . ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΜΙΛΟ .
ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ 4 ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ (MARANGAS MALLON ENNOEIS THN ETAIREIA ME TA YGRAERIOFORA)...

----------


## jolly_roger

Ναι αυτή λέω. Πέρασαν από τη σχολή και έκαναν ενημέρωση. Γι' αυτό και τα ξέρω όλα αυτά.   :Smile: 

Δεν έκανα όμως λόγο για ALPHA TANKERS...

----------


## Morgan

δεν πειραζει , εχω κανει εγω εκει και την ξερω  :wink:

----------


## lamainmusain

Κωστα καλως σε βρισκουμαι και σε πεθυμισαμε κιολας

    Πριν φυγω απο Αθηνα για τις γιορτες με εναν συμφοιτητη καναμε αιτηση σε αρκετες εταιριες για το εκπαιδευτικο.Κυριως σε οσες βρισκονται επι της ακτης μιαουλη.Αυτες που μου εκαναν μεγαλυτερη εντυπωση ηταν η neda και η Avin.Στην Neda ηταν ολα τοσο γυαλιστερα και καθαρα που ντρεποσουνα να πατίσεις.Μας εριξε και ενα ψαρωμα ο υπευθηνος του operations μαζι με εναν καπετανιο κανονικοτατο.Προς στιγμην σκεφτηκα να μην αφησω την αιτηση.Ειναι καλη εταιρια η Neda :?: Ποιος την Εχει :?:  :?:

----------


## che

Tην παραλαβή του νεότευκτου δεξαμενόπλοιου "Archangel" 162,400dwt 1A Ice-Class double-hull μεταφοράς crude oil ανακοίνωσε χθες η Tsakos Energy Navigation Limited (TEN) (NYSE:TNP) από τα ναυπηγεία Hyundai Heavy Industries στη Νότια Κορέα. 

Το πλοίο είναι το πρώτο από μία σειρά οκτώ πλοίων αυτού του τύπου και το έκτο κατά σειρά ice-class που υπάρχει στο στόλο της ΤΕΝ, το οποίο και θα κινηθεί στη spot αγορά εξασφαλίζοντας υψηλούς ναύλους. Το πλοίο, δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνω σύμβουλος της ΤΕΝ Νίκος Τσάκος, απεικονίζει τη στρατηγική της εταιρίας στην ανάπτυξη του στόλου της και αποτελεί το πρώτο της κατηγορίας 1A ice-class, ενώ αναμένεται η πρόσθεση στον στόλο τριών suezmax tankers και τεσσάρων handysize product tankers το προσεχές εξάμηνο. Τα πλοία, που πληρούν τις πλέον αυστηρές των προδιαγραφών για την προστασία του θαλασσίου περιβάλλοντος, την ασφάλεια της ναυσιπλοϊας αλλά και την ασφαλή μεταφορά πετρελαιοειδών, εξασφαλίζουν για την εταιρία ισχυρή θέση στην παγκόσμια αγορά όχι μόνο στη μεταφορά των crude oils και των παραγώγων τους, αλλά και σε εκείνη των μεταφορών στην κατηγορία ice-class. Η επόμενη παραλαβή του πλοίου "Alaska" κατηγορίας 1A ice-class suezmax από τα ναυπηγεία Hyundai Heavy Industries τοποθετείται στις 27 Φεβρουαρίου του 2006. 

ΠΗΓΗ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ

----------


## MIRSINI

Τς,τς,τς

----------


## Morgan

πεινα.....διψα....φτωχεια....

----------


## Morgan

ο σκοπος του συγκεκριμενου ναυπηγικου προγραμματος ειναι για οσους γνωριζουν η ακομα μεγαλυτερη εδραιωση της εταιρειας σε trades  που εχουν παγους (οπως η Βαλτικη τον χειμωνα) αλλα και να προλαβει ανταγωνιστες που ριχνουν ολο και περισσοτερα αντιστοιχα βαπορια και προσπαθουν να εισχωρησουν στην αγορα αυτη (βλεπε ΜΑΡΜΑΡΑΣ)

----------


## che

ΜΕ ΠΕΝΤΕ νέα δεξαμενόπλοια συνολικής χωρητικότητας 515.000 dwt ενισχύει τον στόλο της η Tsakos Energy Navigation (TEN) ανεβάζοντας έτσι τον συνολικό αριθμό των πλοίων που ελέγχει στα 41. Δαπανώντας συνολικά 278 εκατ. δολάρια, η εταιρεία ενισχύει ακόμη περισσότερο τη θέση της στην αγορά δεξαμενοπλοίων.

Η ΤΕΝ προχώρησε στις κινήσεις αυτές, εκμεταλλευόμενη την υψηλή ρευστότητα που έχει, προκειμένου να καλύψει αυξημένες ανάγκες κάποιων πελατών της και της αγοράς γενικότερα. Αγόρασε τα τέσσερα πλοία από θυγατρικές εταιρείες της Tsakos Group, ενώ το πέμπτο αφορά σε νέα παραγγελία στα ναυπηγεία Sumitomo Heavy Industries της Ιαπωνίας.

Ειδικότερα η εταιρεία προχώρησε στην αγορά δυο συμβολαίων για δύο νεότευκτα δεξαμενόπλοια τύπου «1Β ice-class» τα οποία θα παραδοθούν στο δεύτερο και τρίτο τρίμηνο του 2007 καθώς και στην αγορά δύο δεξαμενοπλοίων διπλού τοιχώματος, ενός μεταφοράς προϊόντων πετρελαίου (product tanker) το οποίο είναι ναυλωμένο μέχρι το Σεπτέμβριο του 2006 και ενός VLCC, το οποίο απασχολείται στη spot αγορά και τα δύο πλοία θα παραδοθούν στην ΤΕΝ το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2006.

Η αξία της συναλλαγής των τεσσάρων αυτών πλοίων ανέρχεται στα 219 εκατ. δολάρια. Η αγορά θα καλυφθεί από ίδια κεφάλαια της εταιρείας και τραπεζικό δανεισμό. Οι τιμές αγοράς των πλοίων όπως τονίζεται σε ανακοίνωση της ΤΕΝ βασίσθηκαν σε μία δίκαιη αξιολόγηση που έγινε από πέντε ανεξάρτητους ναυλομεσίτες. Στη συνέχεια μία επιτροπή επανεκτίμησε την πρόταση πριν την εγκρίνει το διοικητικό συμβούλιο της εταιρείας.

Η νέα παραγγελία αφορά σε ένα δεξαμενόπλοιο aframax 105.000 dwt το ο οποίο θα κατασκευασθεί στα ναυπηγεία Sumitomo Heavy Industries και αναμένεται να παραδοθεί στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο του 2008. Πρόκειται για ένα «αδελφό πλοίο» άλλων δύο aframax τα οποία κατασκευάσει για την ΤΕΝ το Sumitomo. H αξία υπολογίζεται σε 58,9 εκατ. δολάρια και θα χρηματοδοτηθεί από κεφάλαια της ΤΕΝ και τραπεζικό δανεισμό.

Επισημαίνεται επίσης ότι στις 27 Φεβρουαρίου 2006 η ΤΕΝ αναμένεται να παραλάβει από τα ναυπηγεία της Huyndai, ένα ακόμη νεότευκτο suezmax δεξαμενόπλοιο «Alaska», με όλες αυτές τις προσθήκες ο συνολικός στόλος της ΤΕΝ θα αποτελείται από 41 πλοία συνολικής χωρητικότητας 4,5 εκατ. dwt. Σήμερα η ΤΕΝ διαχειρίζεται 28 πλοία με ένα μέσο όρο ηλικίας 6,5 έτη έναντι 11,7 χρόνων της μέσης ηλικίας του παγκόσμιου στόλου δεξαμενοπλοίων.

Σχολιάζοντας τις επενδυτικές κινήσεις της ΤΕΝ ο πρόεδρος του διοικητικού συμβουλίου της εταιρείας κ. Ιωάννης Σταυρόπουλος δήλωσε ότι οι συγκεκριμένες αγορές πραγματοποιήθηκαν με στόχο να ενισχυθεί η χωρητικότητα της εταιρείας για να καλυφθούν οι ανάγκες των πελατών της, ενώ της παρέχει ταυτόχρονα μεγαλύτερη προσαρμοστικότητα σε αυτές τις ανάγκες. Τέλος εκτίμησε ότι θα συμβάλλουν στην άμεση αύξηση των καθαρών κερδών της εταιρείας και των κερδών ανά μετοχή.

ΠΗΓΗ:ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΕΩΡΓΟΣ/ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ

----------


## che

Πρόγραμμα επέκτασής της ανακοίνωσε η εταιρεία Tsakos Energy Navigation, ύψους 280 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων, που θα στηριχθεί σε πέντε δεξαμενόπλοια τα οποία θα καλύπτουν όλο το φάσμα από handymax μεταφοράς πετρελαιοειδών μέχρι πολύ μεγάλα δεξαμενόπλοια (VLCC), από τα οποία τα τρία θα είναι νέες ναυπηγήσεις και τα δύο θα αφορούν μεταχειρισμένα πλοία.
Με τον εμπλουτισμό αυτό, σημειώνει το σχετικό δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας «Lloyd's List», ο συνολικός στόλος της Tsakos θα αυξηθεί σε χωρητικότητα κατά 515.000 τόνους dw, ή ποσοστό 13% περίπου, φθάνοντας τα 4,52 εκατομμύρια τόνους dw.
Η Tsakos Navigation που είναι εισηγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης αγοράζει δύο συμβόλαια επαναπώλησης και δύο μεταχειρισμένα πλοία από εταιρείες με τις οποίες συνεργάζεται ο όμιλος Tsakos.
Παράλληλα έχει υπογράψει συμβόλαιο για τη ναυπήγηση δεξαμενόπλοιου τύπου aframax σε ναυπηγεία της Ιαπωνίας.
Τα δύο νέα πλοία που η Tsakos Navigation αγοράζει από τον όμιλο Tsakos είναι χωρητικότητας 37.340 τόνων dw υπό κατασκευή στα ναυπηγεία Hyundai Mipo της Νότιας Κορέας και η παράδοσή τους έχει προγραμματιστεί για το δεύτερο και τρίτο τρίμηνο του 2007.
Οσον αφορά τα μεταχειρισμένα πλοία πρόκειται για ένα πλοίο διπλού κύτους, χωρητικότητας 37.340 τόνων dw, που είναι υπό κατασκευή στα ναυπηγεία Hyundai Mipo το 2004 και ένα VLCC επίσης διπλού κύτους που ναυπηγείται στα ναυπηγεία Odense Lindo της Δανίας. Αμφότερα πρόκειται να παραδοθούν μέσα στο πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2006.
Η Tsakos θα καταβάλλει τίμημα ύψους 219 εκατομμυρίων δολαρίων για τα τέσσερα πλοία, μία τιμή που όπως λέει η σχετική ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας βασίστηκε «σε αντικειμενική αξιολόγηση της αγοράς από πέντε διαφορετικούς χρηματιστηριακούς οίκους». 

ΠΗΓΗ ''ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ ΚΕΡΔΟΣ''

----------


## Morgan

*
To ιστορικό σινιάλο του Τσάκου*

----------


## lamainmusain

Α ρε που τα βρησκει,που τα βρισκει  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## triad

Οι 10 μεγαλύτερες Ελληνικές εφοπλιστικές εταιρείες:

OWNERS                               DWT       SHIPS
1 Kristen Navigation             7,547,251     32
2 G. Prokopiou                    5,700,000     34
3 Tsakos                           5,232,023     51
4 P. Georgiopoulos              5,116,161     43
5 Restis                            4,691,776     70
6 P. Haji-Ioannou               4,125,000      30
7 Diamantidis                    4,050,000       45
8 C. Martinos                    3,906,241       45
9 Gulf Marine                     3,600,000      12
10 Lykiardopulos                3,397,345       23
Source: Naftiliaki Greek Shipping Review

----------


## lamainmusain

Πολυ ενδοιαφερον post triad!

----------


## lamainmusain

Καλα η stelmar του χατζηωαννου δεν πωληθηκε?Εξακολουθει ο Χατζηαννου και εχει πλοια με ελληνικη σημαια?

----------


## Morgan

η παραπάνω λίστα καταχωρεί τους εφοπλιστές (τοπ 10) βάση του DWT των πλοίων τους και πιθανότατα αναφέρετε σε περσινά στοιχεία.
υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα και άλλες λίστες τοπ 10,20 κ.ο.κ. που χρησιμοποιούν όμως άλλα κριτήρια κατάταξης , όπως ας πούμε ο αριθμός των μονάδων (πλοίων) που έχουν στην διαχείρισή τους οι εφοπλιστές.
ο Χατζ. πούλησε την stelmar στην OSG η οποία έχει αφήσει τα πλοία της στην ελληνική σημαία.
ο Χατζ. δεν γνωρίζω τι κάνει στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία τώρα....

----------


## Michael

> ο Χατζ. δεν γνωρίζω τι κάνει στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία τώρα....


...Τουρισμό μήπως;

----------


## Morgan

να ζηλέψω?

----------


## Michael

Ζηλευούμε και θαυμάζουμε τους καθαρά αυτοδημιούργητους. Για τους υπόλοιπους κουνάμε το κεφάλι και γελάμε...

----------


## Morgan

ΣΩΣΤΟςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## triad

καλησπέρα.Η καταταξη αφορα ελληνόκτητες εταιρείες - αλλωστε και ο Μαρτινος απο όσο ξερω δεν εχει τόσα πλοία στην ελληνική σημαία. Κ όπως σωστα παρατηρήσατε αφορά καταταξη με βαση την τελευταια χρονια.Θα κοιτάξω μήπως μπορέσω να βρω κατι νεοτερο.

----------


## Morgan

Πληροφοριακά και μόνο , o Κ.Μαρτίνος  είναι ένας εκ των αδελφών Μαρτίνου και έχει την Thenamaris με έδρα το Καβούρι.
τα πλοία αν και τα περισσότερα δεν είναι ελληνικής σημαίας είναι συμβεβλημμένα με το ΝΑΤ. Τα ταξιδεύουν δηλαδή έλληνες αξ/κοι.
Τα πλοία είναι κυρίως με σημαία Μαλτας και Κύπρου.

Όπως ανέφερα , άλλη η κατάταξη ανάλογα το DWT και  αλλη αυτή ανάλογα τον αριθμό πλοίων.
μπορεί δηλαδή μια εταιρεία να έχει μικρότερα αλλά περισσότερα πλοία και άλλη εταιρεία μεγαλύτερα αλλά λιγότερα.
πάντως η λίστα αυτή έχει σχετικές διαφορές από την περσινή που κάλυπτε το έτος 2004 κυρίως και βρίσκετε στην 1η σελίδα του τόπικ.

----------


## Michael

Στα πλαίσια εκπόνησης μιας ερευνητικής εργασίας θα ήθελα όποιος μπορεί και το επιθυμεί να παρέξει πληροφορίες σχετικές με την TSAKOS SHIPPING & TRADING. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## Morgan

Tι ψαχνεις ακριβως Μιχάλη?

----------


## Michael

Κυρίως καταχωρήσεις στον τύπο υπό μορφή αφιερώματος, αναφορές στην οργάνωση και την κουλτούρα της εταιρίας από σχετικά sites κτλ. Έπίσης και απόψεις ή πληροφορίες όσων τυχόν είναι σε θέση να γνωρίζουν για την εταιρία και τον όμιλο γενικά.

----------


## Morgan

τα sites   του ομιλου του ιδιου του τσακου τα κοιταξες καθολου?
παντως αρθρα υπαρχουν και στα μηνιαια περιοδικα αλλα και στην πλοιαρχικη ηχω της πεπεν.
θα κοιταξω να βρω.
κοιτα ΤΑ sites  του τσακου και πες μου αν εχει κατι καλο.

----------


## Sirius

Katarxas sigxaritiria sta paidia gia tin poli kali doulia pou kanete, den eixa idea oti kikloforouse mia tetia sinexos updated selida me thema ti allo tin nautilia alla apo tote pou tin anakalipsa tin episkeftomai sixna opote kai pali bravo. 

Kai gia na mpo sto psito, tha mporouse kapios na dosei ka8e eidous plirofories pano sto thema : 
*Operational and Commercial Ship Management Strategies* ? 

Tha apeu8in8o kai ligo perissotero ston Morgan pou exei san *"Occupation*:
Operations - Management Company"
alla se ka8e periptosi ka8e pliroforia einai kalodexoumeni.

Gvaggelas, poli kali i ereuna gia tis doriforikes epikoinonies sto businessforum.

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Katarxas sigxaritiria sta paidia gia tin poli kali doulia pou kanete, den eixa idea oti kikloforouse mia tetia sinexos updated selida me thema ti allo tin nautilia alla apo tote pou tin anakalipsa tin episkeftomai sixna opote kai pali bravo.


 
Nα είσαι καλά σε ευχαρίστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια θα χαρούμε να σε βλέπουμε  τακτικά στην παρέα μας  :Wink:

----------


## Michael

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, τα sites τα έχω ήδη κοιτάξει και είναι αρκετά κατατοπιστικά με χρήσιμο υλικό.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Με αφορμή το μήνυμα του Sirius θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω ποιος ειναι ο ρόλος του τμημματος Operations σε μια ναυτιλιακη εταιρια, οπως επίσης και ποιες ειναι οι επιθεωρήσεις S&P;

----------


## Morgan

Καλημερα 

Μεταξυ αλλων το Operations department μιας Management Co. Ασχολειται με 

*Καθημερινη επικοινωνια με τους πρακτορες τους ναυλωτες και τους πλοιαρχους των πλοιων
*επεξεργασια και προωθηση των οδηγιων των ναυλωτων στα πλοια - διασφαλιση πως οι οροι του ναυλοσυμφωνου εκτελουνται οπως πρεπει
- ενημερωση των πλοιαρχων για την διαχειριση των φορτιων την στοιβασια κτλ
*διασφαλιση της αξιοπλοιας των πλοιων
*παιζει τον ρολο του καθοδηγητη στους πλοιαρχους
*κανονιζει τις πετρελευσεις
*παρεχει οδηγιες στα τμηματα chartering της εταιρειας (pre-fixture)
*κανονιζει πρακτορες και ρυμουλα κτλ

κ.ο.κ.

τι εννοεις επιθεωρησεις S&P??

----------


## Morgan

> Kai gia na mpo sto psito, tha mporouse kapios na dosei ka8e eidous plirofories pano sto thema : 
> *Operational and Commercial Ship Management Strategies*


μιλας για τις στρατηγικες που χρησιμοποιει το operations για να επιτυχει τα goals τα δικα του και της εταιρειας?

----------


## Sirius

Καλημερα,

ακριβως Morgan. Οι στρατηγικες που αναπτυσει το commercial and operational dpt, για να πετυχει τους στοχους του.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ευχαριστω Morgan για τις πληροφορίες. Να φανταστώ πως το τμημα αυτό το απαρτίζουν οι αρχιπλοίαρχοι μιας εταιρίας;
Οσο για τις επιθεωρήσεις S&P πρέπει να είναι οι επιθεωρήσεις αγοραπωλησίας, αλλά θέλω να το επιβεβαιώσω.

----------


## Morgan

το operation εχει διαφορετικη δομη σε καθε ναυτιλιακη αλλα σιγουρα υπαρχουν καπετανιοι σε αυτο . ειδικα ο operations manager ειναι πλοιαρχος α' .
στα 5 ατομα που αποτελουν το ops department οπου εργαζομαι , εχουμε 3 α' πλοιαρχους (ο ενας ειναι διευθυντης) και 2 β'.

για το S&P  δεν γνωριζω... :Sad: 

προς Sirius ...

δεν σε ξεχασα για τις στρατηγικες, αλλα ξερεις πως οι στοχοι και οι στρατηγικες καθοριζονται απο καθε εταιρεια ξεχωριστα και ειναι καπως δυσολο να φτιαξουμε κατι τι γενικο . θα το δουμε ομως

----------


## Sirius

Ετσι οπως τα λες Μοrgan, δεν μπορεις να τα βρεις αυτα που σε ρωτησα ουτε σε βιβλια, ουτε σε περιοδικα , ουτε στα website εταιριων παρα μονο αν εργαζεσε για αυτες οποτε...αναμενω πληροφοριες over!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

σκεφτομαι το τι καναμε εμεις στην δικη μου και μπορω να σου πω οτι φαγαμε (κυριως οι διευθυντες) πολυ χρονο....και .....σκεψη!

----------


## Morgan

> Ετσι οπως τα λες Μοrgan, δεν μπορεις να τα βρεις αυτα που σε ρωτησα ουτε σε βιβλια, ουτε σε περιοδικα , ουτε στα website εταιριων παρα μονο αν εργαζεσε για αυτες οποτε...αναμενω πληροφοριες over!


please pm me for details

----------


## Morgan

kapoia pm den irthan logw full mailbox

----------


## falenitsa

ξερετε ποιος ειναι ο μισθος πρωτομπαρκου ανθυποπλοιαρχου σε φορτηγο πλοιο κατα μεσο ορο?

----------


## gvaggelas

περίπου 3.500. Τουλάχιστον τόσο έδινε η εταιρεία στην οποία έκανα πρακτική το καλοκαίρι

----------


## gvaggelas

Επίσης να σου πω ότι είμαι και Χιώτης, μιας και από ότι είδα ρώτησες αν υπάρχει κάποιος στο site. Είδα και την ερώτησή σου. Το ότι οι Χιώτες ναυτικοί αλλά και οι εφοπλιστές προτιμούν να συνεργάζονται ή να προσλαμβάνουν άτομα από το νησί είναι γνωστό. Αυτό που μου λες δεν το γνωρίζω (ότι δεν γουστάρουν τους υπόλοιπους από άλλα μέρη) και δεν το έχω ακούσει για την ακρίβεια. Απλά γνωρίζω ότι εμπιστεύονται πολύ περισσότερο κάποιον που είναι από το νησί (και αν είναι και από το ίδιο χωριό ακόμα καλύτερα), γιατί θεωρούν ότι δεν θα τους την "φέρει". Επίσης τους προτιμούν διότι είναι εύκολο να μάθουν τί εστί ο καθένας (μιας και είμαστε μικρή κοινωνία). Ένας άλλος λόγος που προτιμούν οι εφοπλιστές τους Χιώτες είναι για να δώσουν εργασία στους ναυτικούς του νησιού (κάτι σαν ενίσχυση της τοπικής κοινωνίας). Πάντως από όσο γνωρίζω ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι η εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## falenitsa

αν επιτρεπεται σε ποια εκανες πρακτικη?

----------


## gvaggelas

Σίγουρα δεν θα την ξέρεις. "Harbour Shipping and Trading".  Έχει Handysize φορτηγά, περίπου 14 και όλα ΄σχετικά μεγάλης ηλικίας.

----------


## falenitsa

δεχομαι το θεμα εμπιστοσυνης που αναφερεις!το προβλημα ειναι οτι σεναν κλαδο σαν τη ναυτιλια ομως πρεπει να δινονται ισες ευκαιριες στους ανθρωπους και να μη λειτουργει με γνωριμιες και τοπικα συμφεροντα.εξαλλου αυτο που καταλαβα οταν μπηκα στο καραβι ειναι οτι αν δε συνεργαστεις με τους υπολοιπους δε βγαινει το εφταμηνο.το κακο ειναι οτι σας εχει βγει το ονομα και πριν ακομα σας γνωρισει καποιος ειναι προκατειλημενος!γνωρισα μεχρι τωρα φοβερους χιωτες δε στο κρυβω βεβαια εγω ειμαι εξω απτο χορο ενω ο δικος μου που τους ζει εχει αλλη εντυπωση.γινεται πια λογος περι επιβιωσης καποιου αναμεσα σας και οχι περι συμβιωσης δυστυχως!φανταζομαι οτι εχεις ναυτικους στην οικογενεια σωστα?εισαι λογιστης?

----------


## gvaggelas

σου έστειλα προσωπικό μήνυμα

----------


## Morgan

> Σίγουρα δεν θα την ξέρεις. "Harbour Shipping and Trading".  Έχει Handysize φορτηγά, περίπου 14 και όλα ΄σχετικά μεγάλης ηλικίας.


den einai mikrh etaireia ...
to provlhma einai oti ta vaporia einai sxetika palia.....

 :Smile:

----------


## elpida

πωσ μπορω να αποκτησω γνωσεισ περι ναυτιλιακων θεματων για την θεση του auditor?prepei na exv empeiria se ayton ton tomea prin για να μπορεσω να εργασθω?αλλιωσ δεν γινετε τιποτα?δηλαδη ειναι κατι τοσο δυσκολο που δεν μπορω να το μαθω?απο που θα πρεπει να ξεκινησω εστω και τη πρακτικη μου για να εχω καποιεσ βασεισ για μια ναυτιλιακη στο μελλον!με το που με βλεπουνε στην ναυτιλιακη και βλεπουνε οτι ειμαι απο το τμημα διοικηση επιχειρησεων μου λενε να παω στην reception!!μου φαινετε λιγο τρελο!!δεν σπουδαζω για να γινω receptionist!!!morgan περιμενω να μου στηλεισ τα 2-3 πραγματακια για να κοιταξω!

----------


## Kyriakos

Αν έχεις κάνει διοίκηση, γιατί θες να γίνεις auditor?

----------


## Petros

ego pou eho kanei kapoies naytiliakes spoudes den to vrisko eykolo na gino auditor toulaxiston gia polla xronia akoma.

----------


## Kyriakos

Εσύ πάλι Πέτρο, γιατί θέλεις να γίνεις Auditor???

----------


## Petros

Δεν είναι ότι θέλω να γίνω auditor αλλά αφού είμαι στο ism μετά από πάρα πολύ καιρό καλή εξέλιξη θα ήταν.

----------


## Morgan

ηρεμα παιδες - ηρεμα! μια ερωτηση εκανε η κοπελα που παρεπιπτοντως ειναι απο ΤΕΙ Δ.Επιχειρησεων...

θεωρητικα για να εχεις την τυπικη δυνατοτητα να εισαι auditor μπορεις να το  κανεις παίρνοντας το σχετικο course π.χ. του DNV εδω στον Πειραια.

το αν θα μπορεις να το κανεις και αμεσα ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια. Συνηθως πρεπει να κανεις πολλες επισκεψεις στα πλοια με την συνοδεια καποιου έμπειρου , εώς ότου να σου αναθεσουν και εσενα αυτή την δουλεια solo!

αν εμπαινες σε μια απο τις δεκαδες εταιρειες που αναλαμβανουν επιθεωρησεις ως εκπαιδευομενη τοτε μπορεις να συνεχισεις.

να εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι ο χωρος ειναι ετσι και αλλιως δυσκολος για γυναικες και θελει πολυ ταλαιπωρια για να σταθεις - ΜΗΝ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΕ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΙΑ ΣΟΥ...ολοι ομως ξεκινησαμε απο χαμηλα εως οτου κανουμε κατι , και εκτος αν εχεις μεσο ή τύχη, και εσυ απο εκει πρεπει να ξικινησεις (ακομα και reception για να γραψεις εμπειρια στο CV σου).

----------


## Morgan

> ego pou eho kanei kapoies naytiliakes spoudes den to vrisko eykolo na gino auditor toulaxiston gia polla xronia akoma.


αν το θες προχωρα το...γινεται

----------


## Petros

genika milontas apla to vrisko dyskolo genika kapoios na parei ayti ti thesi an den ehei poly empeiria/gnoseis. Aytes oi episkepseis me empeirous den kanonizontai toso eykola. Ase pou exo tin entyposi oti prepei na eheis kai arketes tehnikes gnoseis (???) oste na gineis kalos se ayto pou kaneis. Den einai to thema mono na elegheis fakelous.

----------


## Morgan

εξαρταται για το που θες να εργασθεις. σιγουρα αν περιμενεις σε μεγαλη ναυτιλιακη να σε στειλουν για audit  θα αργησει λιγο και εξαρταται απο την διαρθρωση της εταιρειας.

εμας τα audits τα κανει συναδελφος ανθ/ρχος ομως που δεν εχει τεχνικες γνωσεις αλλα πλεον πολυ εμπειρια μετα απο 10-15 επισκεψεις
ολα μια ιδεα ειναι

----------


## elpida

θεωρητικα για να εχεις την τυπικη δυνατοτητα να εισαι auditor μπορεις να το κανεις παίρνοντας το σχετικο course π.χ. του DNV εδω στον Πειραια.

1) ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ?ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ MORGAN!!ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ!!!ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ!!!ΟΚ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!!!

2)ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝΕ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΣΣΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ!!!ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΘΟΜΟΑΙ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΟ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ 8ΩΡΟ Η 9ΑΩΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΕ!!ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ Ο MORGAN ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΦΕΡΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΠΑΦΗ!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

Ελπίδα, αυτό είναι το βασικότερο. Και ξέρω περιπτώσεις από κοπέλες που ξεκίνησαν από γραμματεία και τώρα είναι DPA. Αρκεί να σου αρέσει.
Ρώτησα, (ίσως λίγο απότομα..) γιατί ειναι μια χαρά και το chartering..πχ.

Επίσης, ίσως να είναι καλύτερα σε μικρή εταιρία, οπου μπερδεύεσαι με όλα. και μαθαίνεις ανάλογα.

----------


## Morgan

> 1) ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ?ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΕΜΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ MORGAN!!ΟΠΟΤΕ ΜΕ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΥΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ!!!ΑΦΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΗ!!!ΟΚ ΘΑ ΑΡΧΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ!!!


το τηλ του DNV  δεν το εχω ευκαιρο, παρε το 11888 και θα σου πουν!
ειναι κοντα στον Αγιο Δινυση και αν θυμαμαι κοστιζει καμμια 1000€!

σε συμβουλευω να πας να δεις πως ειναι μια τετοια εταιρεια και αν σου αρεσει να μεινεις, οχι απαραιτητα να μεταπηδησεις σε ναυτιλιακη (πλοιοκτητες)...γιατι δεν βρισκω τον λογο

----------


## Morgan

Piraeus  
Det Norske Veritas S.A.
26-28 Akti Kondyli  
Piraeus 18545
Greece
Unit details  phone: +30 210 41 00 200 

http://www.dnv.com/certification/fin...0Veritas%20S.A.

----------


## Kyriakos

DNV τηλ. = 4100200

----------


## elpida

κυριακο δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα ουτε με πειραξε ετσι οπωσ ρωτησες!δεν παρεξηγω τοσο ευκολα!

morgan και κυριακο σας ευχαριστω πολυ για το τηλ του dnv.και τον morgan περισσοτερο γιατι με εχει βοηθησει πολυ να ξακαθαρισω τα πραγματα και να βρω μια ακρη!και συνεχιζει και με βοηθαει βεβαια!!!σασ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!

για να βρω τισ εταιριεσ που λεμε που κανουνε τουσ ελεγχουσ λεω να μπω στο site τησ ναυτεμπορικησ!!!ξερεισ που αλλου να ψαξω πιο συγκεκριμενα?η ειναι καλα εκει?

----------


## Morgan

δες και τον καταλογο του ship.gr

----------


## Dreadlord

Εγω για να πω ενα σχολιο οσον αφορα καθαρα το θεμα του post, και σε αυτο το κλαδο ισχυει το αν εχεις μεσο, διαβαινε... Εχουμε στο γραφειο παλικαρι, 24ων,  που ειναι στις αρχες του 3ου ετους εδω, απλα βοηθος σε καποιο τμημα, χωρις σπουδες μετα το λυκειο (απλα εκπληρωμενο στρατιωτικο), χωρις προηγουμενη εμπειρια σε οποιαδηποτε δουλεια (για ενσημα κλπ) και καθαριζει γυρω στα 9 κατοσταρικα.... Τωρα. Κι εχει Ο Θεος..

----------


## Morgan

το μεσο ισχυει παντου και σιγουρα πολυς κοσμος οταν πρωτομπηκε στην δουλεια δεν ηταν π.χ. αθ/ρχος (καλη ωρα) ή κατι τέτοιο.

το θεμα εδω ειναι πως θα την βρει την ακρη ενας "ασχετος" με τον χωρο και χωρις μεσο...γιατι αμα εχεις ......

----------


## Dreadlord

Σε μας, ενας Chief operator που ειχαμε σε bulkers ολη μα ολη μερα ουρλιαζε "τα πετρελαια!! ποσο εχεις εκει, ποσο εχεις τωρα, ποσα θα δηλωσεις κλπ...". Εκανε τα αδυνατα δυνατα να κρυψει ποσοτητες, να κερδισουν χρηματα. Τσατσιες...ε..γαυρος δεν ηταν; απο κει να καταλαβεις... :-)

----------


## Morgan

αυτο δεν ειναι στρατηγικη...

----------


## Petros

Τα σχόλια για γαύρους νομίζω στην ενότητα για ποδόσφαιρο θα πρέπει να μπαίνουν.

----------


## Enalia

> Και ξέρω περιπτώσεις από κοπέλες που ξεκίνησαν από γραμματεία και τώρα είναι DPA. Αρκεί να σου αρέσει.
> Επίσης, ίσως να είναι καλύτερα σε μικρή εταιρία, οπου μπερδεύεσαι με όλα. και μαθαίνεις ανάλογα.


Aυτό είναι πολύ σωστό και αντικατοπτρίζει την πραγματικότητα απόλυτα. Εκτός από την δική μου περίπτωση (έχω σπουδάσει κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό από ναυτιλιακά -κοινωνιολογία- κι όμως εργάζομαι στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας 11 χρόνια τώρα), γνωρίζω περιπτώσεις αρκετές που η προϋπηρεσία σε ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες (ακόμα και ανεξάρτητα από την θέση) μπορεί να είναι διαβατήριο για να ασχοληθεί κανείς με τον χώρο σε πιο 'ειδικές' θέσεις. Ακόμα κι από την γραμματεία ή από θέσεις 'υποστήριξης'/βοηθού μπορεί να ξεκινήσει κάποιος. Ιδιαίτερα σε μικρότερες εταιρείες, αυτό ακριβώς που λέει ο Κυριάκος, που εκεί κάνεις σχεδόν τα πάντα, η πείρα που αποκομίζεις είναι τεράστια. Και αν βέβαια σε ενδιαφέρει το αντικείμενο και ασχοληθείς λίγο παραπάνω επιδεικνύοντας την ανάλογη δεξιότητα και ζήλο, τότε η "προώθηση" μέσα στην εταιρεία δεν είναι δύσκολη.

Βέβαια, η παρακολούθηση σεμιναρίων στον τομέα του καθενός θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη, ιδίως όταν οι σπουδές του δεν είναι και τόσο σχετικές με το αντικείμενο που εργάζεται. Βοηθάει νομίζω σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Morgan

συμφωνω και εγω ....

το σημαντικο ειναι να μπεις και να γραψεις υπηρεσια σε ναυτιλιακη.
απο εκει και περα , αλλαζεις, ψαχνεις , βρισκεις (κατι άλλο...) . Το σημαντικο ειναι να ξεκινας

----------


## elpida

ΕΧΕΤΕ ΔΙΚΙΟ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΣΑΣΤΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ!!!ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΛΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ!!ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 20 ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!ΘΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕΣ MORGAN ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΜΙΑ ΑΚΡΗ!!!ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ!!Η ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΝ!!!ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΛΕΚΕΣΕ ΜΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΦΑΙΡΙΚΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΨΗ!!!ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ!!ΘΑ ΣΕ ΩΦΕΛΗΣΟΥΝΕ!!!

----------


## Petros

Ehontas ksekinisei apo mikri etaireia eixa blextei me ta panta kai ematha ligo apo ola (chartering, operations, iso, ism, akoma kai logistikes eggrafes ekana kapoia stigmi ktl ktl), dynontas mou etsi ti dynatotita se opoio tmima kai na pao na eho mia idea kai na mporo me ton kairo na matho to kathe antikeimeno kala. Ksekinontas apo megali etaireia eisai psilohamenos kai dyskola mathaineis osa theleis. Nomizo tha symfonisoun kai oi pio palioi.

----------


## Petros

> ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΩ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ!!


'Ενας φίλος μου έπιασε δουλειά πρόσφατα σε μια πολύ μικρή εταιρεία (δύο πλοία αρκετά μικρά) και ασχολείται με τα πάντα εκτός από τεχνικά, νομικά και λογιστικά (κάνει chartering, supply, operations, d/a checking, ism κτλ κτλ με τη βοήθεια του αφεντικού του φυσικά). Δεν θα αποκτήσει απίστευτη εμπειρία από όλα αυτά και θα γίνει το δεξί χέρι του πλοιοκτήτη (ήδη είναι)? Και να φύγει κάποια στιγμή θα έχει αποκτήσει τα προσόντα και τις γνώσεις ώστε να βρεί δουλειά σε μια άλλη εταρεία μεγάλη ή μικρή με αρκετά καλά χρήματα και προοπτικές.

----------


## Dreadlord

> 'Ενας φίλος μου έπιασε δουλειά πρόσφατα σε μια πολύ μικρή εταιρεία (δύο πλοία αρκετά μικρά) και ασχολείται με τα πάντα εκτός από τεχνικά, νομικά και λογιστικά (κάνει chartering, supply, operations, d/a checking, ism κτλ κτλ με τη βοήθεια του αφεντικού του φυσικά). Δεν θα αποκτήσει απίστευτη εμπειρία από όλα αυτά και θα γίνει το δεξί χέρι του πλοιοκτήτη (ήδη είναι)? Και να φύγει κάποια στιγμή θα έχει αποκτήσει τα προσόντα και τις γνώσεις ώστε να βρεί δουλειά σε μια άλλη εταρεία μεγάλη ή μικρή με αρκετά καλά χρήματα και προοπτικές.


Νομιζω εχει "πεσει" πολυ καλα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

> ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΛΕΙ ΗΔΗ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΑΝ ΑΝΑΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ!!ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 20 ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΗΛΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!!!


20 βιογραφικα δεν ειναι πολλα μην απογοητευεσαι ...και δεν χρειαζεται να λες οτι θες πρακτικη!
ζητα εργασια και βλεπεις...

----------


## Morgan

> Νομιζω εχει "πεσει" πολυ καλα.


φτανει να μην εγκλωβιστει

----------


## Morgan

> Ehontas ksekinisei apo mikri etaireia eixa blextei me ta panta kai ematha ligo apo ola (chartering, operations, iso, ism, akoma kai logistikes eggrafes ekana kapoia stigmi ktl ktl), dynontas mou etsi ti dynatotita se opoio tmima kai na pao na eho mia idea kai na mporo me ton kairo na matho to kathe antikeimeno kala. Ksekinontas apo megali etaireia eisai psilohamenos kai dyskola mathaineis osa theleis. Nomizo tha symfonisoun kai oi pio palioi.


απλα στην μεγαλη εταιρεια υπαρχει εξειδικευση γιατι πολυ απλα υπαρχει κοσμος να κανει τις υπολοιπες εργασιες. Η μεγαλη εταιρεια σου παρεχει δυνατοτητες, σιγουρια και τρομερο ογκο γνωσεων πανω στο αντικειμενο σου. απο εκει και περα μπορεις να δεις αν θες ,αν ψαξεις και φυσικα αν προλαβαινεις και επιπλεον πραγματα.

και εγω απο μικρο γραφειο ξεκινησα παντως.

----------


## Petros

> φτανει να μην εγκλωβιστει


mporei na egklovisteis pernontas kala hrimata omos, an eheis pesei se sostous anthropous. Eksalou eksartatai kai apo sena pos tha to heiristeis, an kaneis eksypnes kineiseis ktl. (Mhn akouso kouventa gia ta Greeklish pnigomai simera...

----------


## Morgan

τοτε δεν παιζει αυτο που λες - δεν εισαι εγκλωβισμενος! :.."Και να φύγει κάποια στιγμή θα έχει αποκτήσει τα προσόντα και τις γνώσεις ώστε να βρεί δουλειά σε μια άλλη εταρεία μεγάλη ή μικρή με αρκετά καλά χρήματα και προοπτικές"...γιατι αμα κονομας, εισαι το δεξι χερι του πλοιοκτητη, μαθαινεις και εχεις καλους ανθρωπους και συνεπαγομενες προοπτικες ανελιξεις δεν θεωρησε οτι θα την ψαξεις να φυγεις. Και συνεπως ουτε εγκλωβισμενος.

Συμφωνω στο οτι σχεδον τα παντα εξαρτωνται απο το πως θα χειριστεις τα πραγματα αναλογα με την ηλικια σου, τα προσοντα και την θεση σου αλλα και αυτους που εχεις απεναντι σου.

υ.γ. ας μην ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα ομως.....αν θελουμε τετοια συζητηση να το ανοιξουμε καπου αλλου ωστε εδω απλα να υπαρχουν πληροφοριες σαν αυτες που ψαχνει η φιλη μας η Ελπιδα

----------


## triad

Για γυναικα ομως και με τα ωραρια που παιζουν ποσο να μεινεις στο χωρο?(Η αποψη γυναικων που ειναι αρκετό καιρό στη ναυτιλια? Να δουμε οι νεότερες τι περιθωρια εχουμε)

----------


## Petros

> υ.γ. ας μην ξεφυγουμε απο το θεμα ομως.....αν θελουμε τετοια συζητηση να το ανοιξουμε καπου αλλου ωστε εδω απλα να υπαρχουν πληροφοριες σαν αυτες που ψαχνει η φιλη μας η Ελπιδα


Νομίζω την βοηθάμε να καταλάβει (αν και το ξέρει ήδη) ότι δεν πρέπει να αποκλείσει τις μικρές εταιρείες ούτε τις χαμηλές θέσεις. Μη σου πώ ότι δεν θα έψαχνα σε μεγάλη για αρχή...Εχει σχέση με το θέμα εργασία σε γραφείο με ή χωρίς ναυτιλιακές σπουδές.

----------


## Nikolas78

Συγχαρητήρια για το πολύ καλό forum!!
Το ανακάλυψα πριν λίγες μέρες τυχαία ψάχνοντας στο google για σχολές ιστιοπλοϊας και αποφάσισα να γίνω μέλος. Ωστόσο το πρώτο μου post το γράφω εδώ, μιας και το θέμα αυτό με αφορά άμεσα.

Βεβαίως και υπάρχουν δυνατότητες εργασίας σε ναυτιλιακή χωρίς τέτοιου είδους σπουδές! Πέρσι την άνοιξη ψάχνοντας για θέση που να συνδιάζει τεχνικό και οικονομικό υπόβαθρο (πτυχίο και μεταπτυχιακό) ξεκίνησα πριν 15 μήνες σε μια από τις μεγάλες εταιρίες του χώρου από αγγελία στο ένθετο των ΝΕΩΝ (όχι στον ειδικό τύπο). Ποτέ που δεν είχα φανταστεί μια τέτοια επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία.

Βρίσκομαι στο τμήμα αγορών, στα spares αν και ασχολούμε πολύ και με τα λιπαντικά. Τα ανταλλακτικά περιλαμβάνουν σε γενικές γραμμές :αναζήτηση κατάλληλων προμηθευτών για κάθε υπόθεση, οικονομικότεχνική ανάλυση και αγορά και τέλος αποστολή στο πλοίο που είναι και το σημαντικότερο κομμάτι μιας και οι αποστολές γίνονται συνήθως σε κατάλληλα λιμάνια και συγκεντρωτικά για να επιτεχθούν οικονομίες κλίμακας. Στα λιπαντικά εμπλέκομαι και σε πιο τεχνικά θέματα αλλά και με ειδικές συμφωνίες με τους προμηθευτές. 

Λόγω του μεγάλου μεγέθους της εταιρίας δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα ανάμιξης μου σε εργασίες άλλων τμημάτων, να κάνω λίγο από όλα δηλαδή. Ωστόσο το τμήμα βάση της οργανωτικής δομής της εταιρίας είναι σε πολύ κομβικό σημείο, πράγμα που απαιτεί καθημερινή συνεργασία με σχεδόν όλα τα τμήματα της εταιρίας. Κυρίως όμως με το Τεχνικό και το S&Q όσον αφορά τα spares και με το Οperation για τα lubs. Ουσιαστικά μόνο με το νομικό τμήμα, το insurance και το chartering έχω μηδενική επαφή.

Θέσεις στελεχών που δεν απαιτούν ναυτιλιακές σπουδές είναι πχ:

στο ΙΤ: κυρίως ηλεκτολόγοι μηχανικοί και πληροφορικάριοι
στο checking και στο λογιστήριο: οικονομικές σπουδές
στο τμήμα αγορών: πολύ ευρύ το φάσμα εδώ, χρήσιμο θα ήταν και γνώσεις logistics
ενώ και στο τεχνικό τμήμα δεν είναι όλοι τους Ναυπηγοί μηχανικοί 

Βέβαια υπάρχουν μερικά τμήματα που είναι "απροσπέλαστα" όπως το S&Q (7 στους 7 πρώην καπετάνιοι) και operation ( 9 στους 10 καπετάνιοι)

Για τους νέους στο γραφείο προβλέπεται και ολιγοήμερο ταξίδι (του στυλ Ελλάδα-μαύρη θάλασσα-Ελλάδα) με πλοίο της εταιρίας για εξοικείωση. 

Γενικά οι ρυθμοί είναι έντονοι αλλά  μαθαίνει κανέις πάρα πολλά σε μια τέτοια δουλειά!

----------


## efouskayak

Καλώς όρισες .
Ενδιαφέροντα τα spares ?

----------


## Morgan

> Νομίζω την βοηθάμε να καταλάβει (αν και το ξέρει ήδη) ότι δεν πρέπει να αποκλείσει τις μικρές εταιρείες ούτε τις χαμηλές θέσεις. Μη σου πώ ότι δεν θα έψαχνα σε μεγάλη για αρχή...Εχει σχέση με το θέμα εργασία σε γραφείο με ή χωρίς ναυτιλιακές σπουδές.


Αγαπητε Πετρο ισως και να εχεις δικιο.

Παραταυτα νομιζω τονισθηκε απο τα πρωτα ποστς εδω μεσα (στο τοπικ) οτι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να ψαξει πρωτα σε μικρες εταιρειες αλλα και πιθανοτατα "χαμηλες" θεσεις (τι σημαεινει "ψηλη" θεση αραγε και ιδιαιτερα για γυναικα?) και τους λογους που χρειαζεται να το κανει αυτο.
ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ φορες αλλωστε ΔΕΝ υπαρχει επιλογη.

----------


## efouskayak

Εδώ είμαι και περιμένω και εγώ να δώ τι θα πείτε για το ποιά είναι υψηλή θέση για γυναίκα...

----------


## Morgan

> Θέσεις στελεχών που δεν απαιτούν ναυτιλιακές σπουδές είναι πχ:
> 
> στο ΙΤ: κυρίως ηλεκτολόγοι μηχανικοί και πληροφορικάριοι
> στο checking και στο λογιστήριο: οικονομικές σπουδές
> στο τμήμα αγορών: πολύ ευρύ το φάσμα εδώ, χρήσιμο θα ήταν και γνώσεις logistics
> ενώ και στο τεχνικό τμήμα δεν είναι όλοι τους Ναυπηγοί μηχανικοί 
> 
> Βέβαια υπάρχουν μερικά τμήματα που είναι "απροσπέλαστα" όπως το S&Q (7 στους 7 πρώην καπετάνιοι) και operation ( 9 στους 10 καπετάνιοι)


στα τμηματα που δεν απαιτειται (σε ναυτιλιακη , οχι "παραναυτιλιακη" εταιρεια) μπορεις να βαλεις και το chartering . Σε εμας τουλαχιστο τοσο εδω οσο και Αγγλια/Αμερικη αυτο παιζει.

υ.γ. κοιτατε σχετικη ενοτητα , τμηματα εταιρειας που δινεται μι αμικρη περιγραφη.
Νικο και εσυ μπορεις εκει να κανεις επιπλεον σχολια αν νομιζεις οτι μπορει να προστεθει κατι.

----------


## Morgan

> Εδώ είμαι και περιμένω και εγώ να δώ τι θα πείτε για το ποιά είναι υψηλή θέση για γυναίκα...


.............ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ..............

----------


## Morgan

> Για γυναικα ομως και με τα ωραρια που παιζουν ποσο να μεινεις στο χωρο?(Η αποψη γυναικων που ειναι αρκετό καιρό στη ναυτιλια? Να δουμε οι νεότερες τι περιθωρια εχουμε)


θα συμφωνησω.
Ειναι πολυ δυσκολα τα πραγματα γιατι σημαντικο ρολο παιζει και η οικογενεια.
Οι επιλογες δυστυχως ή ευτυχως είναι πιο περιορισμενες.

----------


## efouskayak

Το έχω ξαναπεί και θα το πώ πάλι αν θέλεις να είσαι σωστός επαγγελματίας ειδικά στην ναυτιλία δεν μπορείς να δουλευείς 9-5 οπότε... μάλλον δεν υπάρχουν επιλογές.

----------


## efouskayak

> .............ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ..............


άρχισες και θα αρχίσω και εγώ και μετά θα με βγάλεις off topic xaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## Morgan

με εσενα ξερεις οτι δεν μπορω να μην ειμαι καλός!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν έχω παραπονο !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nikolas78

@ Morgan

Η περιγραφή των τμημάτων στο υπόμνημά είναι πολύ κατατοπιστική και σχεδόν ταυτίζεται με τη δομή της εταιρίας στην οποία εργάζομαι.

Μικρές προσθήκες μόνο:

Για το τμήμα purchasing σε μας έχουν δημιουργηθεί 3 υποτμήματα: τα spares, τα αναλώσιμα που περιλαμβάνουν αγορές από τρόφιμα μέχρι χάρτες και τα λιπαντικά. Συνολικά, μαζί με τον διευθυντή τμήματος και το προσωπικό υποστήριξης απασχολούνται σχεδόν 20 άτομα. 

Στο operation υπάρχει μικρό ξεχωριστό υποτμήμα bunkering που ασχολείται με τα καύσιμα των πλοίων  - αγορά και ποιοτικός έλεγχος. (όχι το φορτίο που μεταφέρουν τα πλοία αλλά το καύσιμο που χρησιμοποιούν τα ίδια για να κινηθούν) 

Τέλος στο τεχνικό τμήμα υπάρχει ξεχωριστό new buildings team για τα καινούρια πλοία. Συνήθως πρόκειται για άτομα που είχαν επανδρώσει site offices στο εξωτερικό και επέστρεψαν στα κεντρικά ως σύμβουλοι ή αρχιμηχανικοί.

----------


## Morgan

Νικο, βαλε αυτη την περιγραφη και εκει...
με ενα ποστακι!
ετσι γινεται σχεδον παντου (και εδω εκτος απο το bunkering)  αλλα ειναι "deep" αναλυση του τμηματος...

αν θες τοποθετησε εκει ενα ποστακι

----------


## Morgan

ασε το βαζω εγω  :Wink:

----------


## Dreadlord

Στη δικη μας εταιρια παντως ποικιλλουν τα πραματα, απο τη μια εχουμε (40ρα) επικαφαλη τμηματος (δε θελω να πω ποιο) κι απο την αλλη, κυριως οι νεαροτερες και καινουριες γινονται λιγο μπαλακι (ανεξαρτητως σπουδων) μεταξυ γραμματειας (ρεσεψιον), γραμματειας τεχνικου, αποστολες κουριερ, παιδια για ολες τις δουλειες. Οχι πονηρα πραγματα ομως! να παρει.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Morgan

Υπαρχουν τμηματα που δεν χρειαζεται να εισαι ουτε καπετανιος ουτε "θαλασσινος" για να εισαι επικεφαλης, και αυτα ειναι λιγο ως πολυ γνωστα.
οι νεοι και νεες γινονται σχεδον παντα - ιδιαιτερα στην αρχη - μπαλλακι...δυστυχως αυτη την διαδικασια την περναμε ολοι.

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι γίνεται με αυτή την εταιρεία;
Έχω κάνει και τα δό μπάρκα εκεί και θα ήθελα να μάθω πόσα πλοία έχει και ποιά είναι αυτά.
Δυστυχώς το North Duchess πουλήθηκε.
Το πρώτο μου μπάρκο έκανα σε αυτό.Θα μου μείνει αξέχαστο.

Επίσης άκουσα πως οι εταιρείες των αδερφών Παπαδάκη ενώθηκαν.
Αληθεύει;

Ευχαριστώ για κάθε πληροφορία.

----------


## Morgan

τωρα θα σε "στεναχωρησω" και θα απορησω!!
μα καλα αφου εκανες σε αυτη την εταιρεια 2 μπαρκα , δεν γνωριζεις ποσα βαπορια εχετε? κατι δεν μου κολλαει εδω ρε καπεταν φουρτουνα μου....

παρε ενα τηλεφωνο στον διευθυντη πληρωματων με τον οποιο εχεις και την κυριοτερη -αν οχι μοναδικη - επαφη και κανε του συζητηση για το επομενο ταξιδακι σου ως αξ/κος πια. πανω σε αυτη την κουβεντα ρωτα τι/που /ποσα βαπορια υπαρχουν.
το μονο που γνωριζω ειναι οτι βρισκεται στο κτιριο του Τσακου.

μια καλη ιδεα για περισσοτερα στοιχεια αν "φοβασε" την κουβεντα , ειναι να κανεις μια εγγραφη στον οδηγο που προτεινε ενας φιλος (βλ. Εργασια σε Ναυτιλιακο Γραφειο) και να δεις τι παιζει μεσω δικτυου


υ.γ. οταν λες αδελφια παπαδακη? ποιες ηταν οι εταιρειες?

----------


## Καπετάν Φουρτούνας

Ήταν ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης και ο άλλος Παπαδάκης.
Η Kassian κόπηκε και δημιουργήθηκε η Antares Navigation Agency τον οκτώβρη του 2004.Αυτό το ξέρω γιατί ήμουν στο M/V George εκείνη την εποχή,το οποίο ήταν και το πρώτο βαπόρι που μεταφέρθηκε από τη μία εταιρεία στην άλλη.
Γνωρίζω πως είχαν 7 βαπόρια σύνολο.Το North Duchess πουλήθηκε.
¶ρα πάμε στα 6.
Ο γραμματικός που είχα τότε μου είπε πως πήραν 2 καινούργια άρα πάμε στα 8.
Από εκεί κι έπειτα δε γνωρίζω τίποτα.

Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί γιατί μου είπανε να περάσω και από κάποιες άλλες εταιρείες.Συγκεκριμμένα τις Marmaras και Eletson.
Απλά ήθελα να μάθω κάτι παραπάνω για την πρώτη εταιρεία.
Τότε είχα ανοιχτές τις πόρτες.Μου είπαν μόλις πάρω το δίπλωμα να πάω για να με στείλουν ανθυποπλοίαρχο.

Τώρα θα δείξει τι θα κάνω.

----------


## Morgan

> Ήταν ο Γιώργος Παπαδάκης και ο άλλος Παπαδάκης.
> Η Kassian κόπηκε και δημιουργήθηκε η Antares Navigation Agency τον οκτώβρη του 2004.Αυτό το ξέρω γιατί ήμουν στο M/V George εκείνη την εποχή,το οποίο ήταν και το πρώτο βαπόρι που μεταφέρθηκε από τη μία εταιρεία στην άλλη.
> Γνωρίζω πως είχαν 7 βαπόρια σύνολο.Το North Duchess πουλήθηκε.
> ¶ρα πάμε στα 6.
> Ο γραμματικός που είχα τότε μου είπε πως πήραν 2 καινούργια άρα πάμε στα 8.
> Από εκεί κι έπειτα δε γνωρίζω τίποτα.
> 
> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί γιατί μου είπανε να περάσω και από κάποιες άλλες εταιρείες.Συγκεκριμμένα τις Marmaras και Eletson.
> Απλά ήθελα να μάθω κάτι παραπάνω για την πρώτη εταιρεία.
> ...


Με την πρωτη εταιρεια εχει πια επαφες?

----------


## ezzyskipper

Γεια σας τις προαλλες βρηκα μεσω μηχανη αναζητησης το φορουμ σας το οποιο ειναι πολυ καλο.Ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος 25 ετων εχω παρει 2 κυκλους του Πλοιαρχου Β’ και μου μενει ενας.Το Νοεμβρη παω στρατο να τελειωνω και με αυτο το βασανο.Η υπηρεσια μου απο δοκιμος ειναι σε δεξαμενοπλοια και σαν ανθυποπλοιαρχος εχω 22 μηνες παλι σε δεξαμενοπλοια.Σκεφτομουν επειδη με ενδιαφερει πλεον να δουλεψω στην στερια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια να παρω και του υποπλοιαρχου αλλα να μην μπαρκαρω και να παω Αγγλια για μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα.Μηπως ξερετε ποια πανεπιστημια θα με δεχτουν? Θα εχω μετα προοπτικες ωστε να βρω δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια στην Ελλαδα? Ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας? Η να παρω και του υποπλοιαρχου και να ψαξω να βρω δουλεια σε καποια ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια στην Ελλαδα χωρις να χρειαστει να ξενιτευτω?

----------


## Morgan

_ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΠΕΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΗΔΗ ΑΛΛΟΥ! ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΙΕΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ "ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΕΣ" ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΩΡΗΤΙΚΑ "ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ" ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΩΡΟ_

----------


## Petros

Η πρακτόρευση είναι μια από τις σημαντικότερες δραστηριότητες της ναυτιλίας. Ως εκπρόσωποι των πλοιοκτητών στα εκάστοτε λιμάνια οι πράκτορες φροντίζουν για το ασφαλές, γρήγορο και χωρίς εμπόδια 'περασμα' (turnaround) των υπο πρακτόρευσή τους πλοίων από το λιμάνι/α. 

Κανονίζουν τις γραφειοκρατικές διαδικασίες με κρατικούς, λιμενικούς φορείς κτλ και συντονίζουν ό,τι αλλες υπηρεσίες έχουν ζητηθεί από το πλοίο / ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία (παράδοση ανταλλακτικων / προμηθειών, εκτελωνισμός ανταλλακτικών πριν την παράδοση στο πλοίο, ρυμούλκηση, αλλαγές πληρωμάτων, άδειες εξόδου πληρωμάτων, μεταφορά επισκεπτών πλοίου / πληρωμάτων, διέλευση στενών, πληρωμή φόρων ναύλου κτλ).

Ανά τον κόσμο οι πράκτορες προσφέρουν τις υπηρεσίες τους προς ώφελος της ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας και των ναυτικών έναντι αμοιβής φυσικά. Παρ' όλα αυτα εχουν διατυπωθεί ανά περιπτώσεις παράπονα απο ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες σε σχέση με τους πράκτορες σε κάποια λιμάνια (poor service, over-pricing, no return of unused funds, negligence, inability to respond to a crisis, lack of quick and correct information relevant to navigation, weather, condition of the port etc.).

Τι προβλήματα αντιμετωπίζετε γενικά με τους πράκτορες ανά τον κόσμο και τι λύσεις βρίσκετε? 

Υπάρχουν 'Ελληνες πράκτορες στην παρέα μας ωστε να συζητήσουμε και το αντίστροφο? (προβλήματα των πρακτόρων, τα οποία είναι και πολλά).

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρά κ από μένα. 

Απαντάω χωρίς να έχω προσέξει ιδαίτερα τις ημερομηνίες που γράφτηκε το θέμα.

Ελπίδα απ` ότι διάβασα είσαι σε ΑΤΕΙ Διοικ.Επιχ. πριν από 2 μέρες, που έψαχνα ανακοινώσεις για πρακτικές στους διαδρόμους του δικού μου ΤΕΙ (Λογιστικής Πειραιά) πέτυχα αρκετές Ναυτιλιακές να ζητούν με επιστολή τους, φοιτητές για πρακτική. Θυμάμαι την Hellenic Seaways και σε παλαιότερη επιστολή 2-3 μήνες πριν ίσως και παραπάνω τη Volos Shiping, ενώ φέτος είχε 4-5 Ναυτιλιακές που ζητούσαν φοιτητές για πρακτική και από Διοίκ.Επ. και από Λογιστική.

----------


## Nikolas78

Πράγματι όσον αφορά αποστολές/τροφοδοσίες πλοίων  σωστή επικοινωνία με τους πράκτορες είναι το Α και το Ω. Προβλήματα και στραβές βέβαια πάντοτε θα συμβαίνουν, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η σωστή ενημέρωση και το feedback από πλευράς μας προς τους πρακτόρους είναι η πλέον ενδεδειγμένη τακτική για ελαχιστοποίηση των προβλημάτων. 
Με άλλα λόγια αν ξέρουμε που  μπορεί να τους βοηθήσει καλό είναι να τους το "περνάμε"

Προσωπικά τις χειρότερες καταστάσεις  με agents τις συνάντησα στη Γαλλία και συγκεκριμένα Fos/Lavera. Είναι τρελοί αυτοί οι Γαλάτες...

Επίσης σε μένα και σε πολλούς συναδέλφους εχει παρατηρηθεί το γεγονός ότι οι Ιταλοί είναι γδάρτες για συνήθεις εργασίες όπως ο εκτελωνισμός ανταλλακτικών.  

P.S. Σημαντικό είναι να τονισθεί πως ο πράκτορας σε κάθε λιμάνι είναι αυτός που ξέρει καλύτερα και με μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια το schedule και τη θέση του πλοίου (αυτός και ο καπετάνιος βέβαια). 
Έτσι για κάποιες επιχειρήσεις που απαιτούν λεπτό και ακριβή χειρισμό, όπως η τροφοδοσία του πλοίου με lubs/fuel, είναι απαραίτητο να συμβουλευτούμε τον πράκτορα, μην τυχόν γίνει τίποτα και καθυστερήσει το πλοίο, βγει "off hire" και τρέχουμε μετά...
Μερικές ερωτήσεις που ο πράκτορας καλείται να μας δώσει απάντηση είναι πχ: Είναι εφικτή η παράδοση στον ντόκο που θα πέσει το πλοίο; Θα χρειαστεί μπάριζα ή είναι δυνατή η παράδοση alongside; Μπορεί η παράδοση να γίνει όλο το 24ωρο ή μονο όσο υπάρχει φως ημέρας; Πού είναι καλύτερα να γίνει; μέσα στο λιμάνι ή στη ράδα (roads);

----------


## Petros

Τι σου κανανε οι Γαλλοι δηλαδη? Να ξερω να μη στειλω το πλοιο μου στη Lavera αν ειναι... :Very Happy:  , γενικα εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι πολυ αυστηρα τα πραγματα εκει (Marseilles,Lavera κτλ.) ασχετα με πρακτορες, οποτε γινονται κι αυτοι πιεστικοι και υπερβολικοι για διαφορα θεματα (αν εννοεις κατι τετοιο).

Οσο για την Ιταλια και τους εκτελωνισμους ανταλλακτικων, γενικα οπου υπαρχουν πολλες μικρες χρεωσεις πεφτει και η σχετικη στρογγυλοποιηση προς τα πανω.

Οι λεπτομερειες που παρεχουν οι πρακτορες για τις διαφορες εργασιες στο λιμανι, ειναι οπως λες πολυ σημαντικες και 'υποτιθεται' οτι ξερουν καλα το λιμανι τους και παρακολουθουν τη θεση του πλοιου, για να συντονισουν τις πολλες διαδικασιες που πιθανον να απαιτουνται.

Υπαρχει και στο εξωτερικο τοσος ανταγωνισμος, ωστε να ριχνει συνεχως τις τιμες της αμοιβης και κατ' επεκταση και την ποιοτητα της υπηρεσιας μακροπροθεσμα? Στην Ελλαδα, αν δεν προστατευεσαι απο καποιον ναυλωτη, δεχεσαι πολλες πιεσεις για τις τιμες λογω μεγαλου ανταγωνισμου.

----------


## shrimp

Καλησπέρα!
Σας παρακολουθώ πολύ καιρό τώρα και μπορώ να πω ότι πραγματικά σας αρέσει πολύ αυτό που κάνετε.
Θα ήθελα μια γνώμη.
Είμαι απόφοιτος της ΑΣΟΕΕ με κατεύθυνση τα logistics και σκεφτόμουνα για ένα μεταπτυχιακό με κατεύθυνση ναυτιλιακά για να τα συνδυάσω.
Είναι εφικτό αυτό?
Και για τη συνέχεια υπάρχουν προοπτικές για καριέρα με έναν τέτοιο συνδυασμό?
Ευχαριστώ.

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω ότι έγραψα στο σωστό κομμάτι του forum.

----------


## Γιώργος Σ. Σκορδίλης

Νομίζω ότι ο Γαλλικός Νηογνώμονας εκπαιδεύει auditors, αλλά δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι μετά θα βγεις στη πιάτσα και θα υποκλιθούν όλοι. 
Μάλλον, πας λίγο ανάποδα.

----------


## shrimp

Καλημέρα.
Λέγοντας auditor εννοείς για οικονομικό έλεγχο?

----------


## Nikei

καμια σχεση με οικονομικο ελεγχο. δεσ το σαν επιθεωρητης που ανεβαινει σε καποιο πλοιο προκειμενου να κανει ερευνα για τυχον παραλειψεις του πληρωματος σε σχεση με τους διεθνης νομους και κανονισμους, κατα ποσο τηρουνται-ακολουθουνται οι κατευθηντηριες οδηγιες της εταιρειας, σωστο management, κανονες ασφαλειας κ.α κατι που γενικα χρειαζεται εμπειρια, ειδικευση...(να εχεις δει τα πραγματα εκ των εσω!!!).

----------


## shrimp

Καλημέρα.
Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου αλλά λέγοντας logistics εννοούσα συστήματα διανομής και μεταφορών προϊόντων, αποθήκευση, διαχείριση παραγγελιών κ.α. 
Και ήθελα να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να συνδυαστεί με ένα μεταπτυχιακό όπως αυτό του Πα.Πει. ή του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου ή του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (το οποίο το βρήκα από το forum αυτό σε άλλη ενότητα).
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Michael

> Καλημέρα.
> Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου αλλά λέγοντας logistics εννοούσα συστήματα διανομής και μεταφορών προϊόντων, αποθήκευση, διαχείριση παραγγελιών κ.α. 
> Και ήθελα να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να συνδυαστεί με ένα μεταπτυχιακό όπως αυτό του Πα.Πει. ή του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου ή του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (το οποίο το βρήκα από το forum αυτό σε άλλη ενότητα).
> Ευχαριστώ.


 Ποιό είναι το βασικό αντικείμενο σπουδών σου; Εννοώ πέρα από την ειδίκευση στα logistics. Αυτό νομίζω παίζει έναν ουσιαστικό ρόλο. Επίσης, σε ενδιαφέρει για σπουδές στο εξωτερικό πέρα απο την Ελλάδα;

----------


## shrimp

Γεια.
Κοίτα για την ακρίβεια έχω τελειώσει το τμήμα Διοικητικής Επιστήμης και Τεχνολογίας του ΟΠΑ.Φαντάζομαι δεν θα σου λέει και πολλά. Ας πούμε ότι έχω ασχοληθεί με θέματα της διοικητικής επιστήμης αλλά και με τη χρήση σύγχρονων τεχνολογιών.
Όσο αναφορά τις σπουδές και για τα 2 ενδιαφέρομαι. Για την ώρα σε Ελλάδα έχω βρει αυτά τα 3 που ανέφερα και για έξω έχω βρει ένα στο Rotterdam στο πανεπιστήμιο ERASMUS.

----------


## Morgan

o διευθυντης στο συγκεκριμενο  πανεπιστημιο ειναι ελληνας απο οτι ξερω!

----------


## shrimp

Ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Nikolas78

Σόρρυ για την καθυστέρηση  :Wink: 

Ο πράκτορας είχε χάσει δύο δέματα της τάξης των 10 κιλών το καθένα με critical spares, τα οποία μετά από ασφυκτική πίεση από πλευράς μας κατάφερε να τα βρει περίπου μια εβδομάδα αργότερα..

φυσικά το πλοίο είχε ήδη αναχωρήσει οπότε έπρεπε να πληρώσω άλλα λεφτά για reforwarding στο Βόσπορο. 

Αρκετά ψυχοβγαλτική εμπειρία και να σκεφτείς πως ήμουν μόνο 4-5 μηνών υπάλληλος τότε!

----------


## Petros

> Σόρρυ για την καθυστέρηση 
> 
> Ο πράκτορας είχε χάσει δύο δέματα της τάξης των 10 κιλών το καθένα με critical spares...


Προς αμυνα των πρακτορων, μαλλον η εταιρεια που τα μετεφερε καπου θα τα εκανε θαλασσα, δεν καταλαβαινω πως μπορει να τα 'εχασε' ο πρακτορας(?).

Γενικα επειδη οι πρακτορες ειναι μπλεγμενοι με ολα, καμια φορα γινεται η γκαφα, αλλα να εχασαν απο δικη τους ευθυνη forwarded spares μου φαινεται περιεργο. Εκτος αν εκαναν λαθη κατα τον εκτελωνισμο, μεταφορα προς το πλοιο, αποθηκευση κτλ.

Η αδιαφορια ή η μη συνειδητοποιηση του επειγοντος της καθε καταστασης ειναι ενα θεμα που καποιοι πρακτορες υστερουν λιγο, αλλα αυτο εξαρταται και απο το φιλοτιμο/εμπειριες/γνωσεις του καθε υπαλληλου.

----------


## shrimp

Ξέρει κάποιος άλλος να προτείνει κάποιο άλλο καλό μεταπτυχιακό (εκτός από ΠαΠει, ΟΠΑ, Χίο) ?

----------


## Nikolas78

> Καλημέρα.
> Ευχαριστώ για την εξήγηση. Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει το προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου αλλά λέγοντας logistics εννοούσα συστήματα διανομής και μεταφορών προϊόντων, αποθήκευση, διαχείριση παραγγελιών κ.α. 
> Και ήθελα να ρωτήσω κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να συνδυαστεί με ένα μεταπτυχιακό όπως αυτό του Πα.Πει. ή του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου ή του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (το οποίο το βρήκα από το forum αυτό σε άλλη ενότητα).
> Ευχαριστώ.


 
Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή θέσης που έγραψες, το πιο κοντινό σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο είναι στέλεχος στο τμήμα αγορών/προμηθείών όπου μεταξύ άλλων ασχολείσαι και με θέματα διαχείρησης αποθηκών, αποστολή-μεταφορά στο πλοίο εκτός από τις παραγγελίες. 

Υπό αυτή την έννοια, το μεταπτυχιακό που προσφέρει το ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ για τα logistics δεν είναι κακή ιδέα. Τελειώνοντας τις βασικές σπουδές μου το 2001 με είχε δεχθεί το ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ στο νεοσύστατο αυτό μεταπτυχιακό και μου είχε κάνει καλή εντύπωση. Προτίμησα όμως μεταπτυχιακό στο Ο.Π.Α λόγω "ονόματος ΑΣΟΕΕ", δεν φανταζόμουν τότε ότι θα εργαζόμουν ποτέ σε ναυτιλιακή. 
Όμως από τη στιγμή που εσύ έχεις ήδη από το προπτυχιακό γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο και ο ναυτιλιακός τομέας είναι η πρώτη σου προτεραιότητα ίσως δε σου χρειάζεται περαιτέρω εξειδίκευση στα logistics αλλά ένα MBA shipping όπως αυτό του ALBA. 
Λάβε τέλος υπόψη σου πως οι περισσότερες εταιρίες δεν θεωρούν προαπαιτούμενο έναν μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο για μια θέση στο τμήμα purchasing. Αν έχεις ξεμπερδέψει με στρατιωτική θητεία δοκίμασε την τύχη σου στέλνοντας το "χύμα" το βιογραφικό σου σε ναυτιλιακές μαζί μια κατάλληλη συνοδευτική επίστολή που να εξηγείς αυτά που ζητάς και μπορεί να σου τύχει κάτι καλό εκει που δεν το περιμένεις!

----------


## shrimp

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Θα το επιχειρήσω αν είναι, έτσι και αλλιώς στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις δεν έχω. Λάθος φύλο.

----------


## Petros

Λαθος κανεις! Δεν εμαθες οτι θα αρχισουν να παιρνουν και τις γυναικες τωρα υποχρεωτικα?

----------


## shrimp

Ουπς!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Από πότε?Τουλάχιστον να δω αν προλαβαίνω. Μπορεί να μη με πιάνει.

----------


## elpida

ΦΑΝΤΑΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ?ΚΑΛΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!!ΑΝΤΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ!!!!ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΣΚΛΗΡΕΣ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΕΣ!!!!! :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## efouskayak

Συμφωνώ με τον Petro δεν είναι δυνατόν να τα έχασε ο πράκτορας, η μεταφορική σου έχει την ευθύνη και μετά ο εκτελωνιστής.

Αλήθεια όταν τα βρήκε... τι εξήγηση έδωσε ?

----------


## Petros

Ναι πηγαινε να δεις τη γλυκα να σε πρηζει ο καθε καφρος, σκοπια, βαρεμαρα, τσακωμοι, βισματα κτλ κτλ κτλ

Δε θα ηθελες να πας πιστεψε με.

----------


## Morgan

ρε εδω δεν πανε οι αντρες , θα πανε οι γυναικες??

οφφφφ τοπππιιιιιιικκκκκκκκκκκκκκ

----------


## shrimp

> Σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή θέσης που έγραψες, το πιο κοντινό σε ναυτιλιακό γραφείο είναι στέλεχος στο τμήμα αγορών/προμηθείών όπου μεταξύ άλλων ασχολείσαι και με θέματα διαχείρησης αποθηκών, αποστολή-μεταφορά στο πλοίο εκτός από τις παραγγελίες. 
> 
> Υπό αυτή την έννοια, το μεταπτυχιακό που προσφέρει το ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ για τα logistics δεν είναι κακή ιδέα. Τελειώνοντας τις βασικές σπουδές μου το 2001 με είχε δεχθεί το ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ στο νεοσύστατο αυτό μεταπτυχιακό και μου είχε κάνει καλή εντύπωση. Προτίμησα όμως μεταπτυχιακό στο Ο.Π.Α λόγω "ονόματος ΑΣΟΕΕ", δεν φανταζόμουν τότε ότι θα εργαζόμουν ποτέ σε ναυτιλιακή. 
> Όμως από τη στιγμή που εσύ έχεις ήδη από το προπτυχιακό γνώσεις στο αντικείμενο και ο ναυτιλιακός τομέας είναι η πρώτη σου προτεραιότητα ίσως δε σου χρειάζεται περαιτέρω εξειδίκευση στα logistics αλλά ένα MBA shipping όπως αυτό του ALBA. 
> Λάβε τέλος υπόψη σου πως οι περισσότερες εταιρίες δεν θεωρούν προαπαιτούμενο έναν μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο για μια θέση στο τμήμα purchasing. Αν έχεις ξεμπερδέψει με στρατιωτική θητεία δοκίμασε την τύχη σου στέλνοντας το "χύμα" το βιογραφικό σου σε ναυτιλιακές μαζί μια κατάλληλη συνοδευτική επίστολή που να εξηγείς αυτά που ζητάς και μπορεί να σου τύχει κάτι καλό εκει που δεν το περιμένεις!


Συγγνώμη αλλά τώρα το πρόσεξα καλύτερα. Για το ΠαΠει το Μεταπτυχιακό που εννούσα είναι αυτό στη Ναυτιλία και όχι ένα άλλο με κατεύθυνση Logistics.
Δηλαδή μεταξύ:
-ΠαΠει, στη "Ναυτιλία"
-ΟΠΑ, νομίζω είναι στη Διοίκηση Υπηρεσιών με κατεύθυνση Logistics
-Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου
-ALBA, MBA Shipping
Προτιμότερο είναι?

----------


## Kyriakos

> ρε εδω δεν πανε οι αντρες , θα πανε οι γυναικες??
> 
> οφφφφ τοπππιιιιιιικκκκκκκκκκκκκκ


ΟΦ ΤΟΠΙΚ, αλλά ΤΑ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΑ πάνε.

----------


## efouskayak

Δεν ανοίγετε ενα θεματάκι να γελάσουμε !!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Petros

Αρνουμαι να μιλησω για τον κ....στρατο.

----------


## Nikolas78

Καλημέρα!

Λόγω μικρού όγκου και βάρους (10 κιλά το καθένα) τα είχα στείλει με door to door courier από Ολλανδία (εντός Ε.Ε.)
Μέχρι 25-30 κιλά συμφέρει courier καθώς επίσης μέσω ιντερνετ, όπως το site www.track-trace.com , ο εντοπισμός τους και η παρακολούθησή τους είναι εύκολη μέσω του tracking number. 
Δυστυχώς στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, ενώ φαινόταν ότι υπάλληλος του πράκτορα είχε υπογράψει και παραλάβει τα 2 δέματα,κάπου τα μπέρδεψαν στην προσωρινή τοποθέτησή τους στην αποθήκη τους (έκαναν ανακαίνιση στους αποθηκευτικούς τους χώρους ήταν η δικαιολογία τους..)

Τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι εξαίρεση και όχι ο κανόνας. Ειδικά σε μερικά κομβικά λιμάνια όπως Algeciras, Singapore, New Orleans,Houston,Πειραιάς χρησιμοποιούμε πάντα τους ίδιους πράκτορες για όλα τα calls και για όλα τα πλοία λόγω πολύ καλής συνεργασίας.

----------


## efouskayak

Οντως εξαίρεση, ειδικά τέτοια περίπτωση (door to door).

----------


## Nikolas78

Και για μένα η θητεία στο πεζικό δεν ήταν η καλύτερη περίοδος της ζωής μου...ευτυχώς κράτησε μόνο 12 μήνες!

Στο θέμα μας τώρα, 
@ shrimp
αν θέλεις την σιγουριά ενός κρατικού πτυχιου στο εσωτερικό οι λογικες επιλογές είναι ΟΠΑ και ΠΑΠΕΙ. 
Αυτό το γενικά περί ναυτιλίας στο ΠΑΠΕΙ μου  όμως ακούγεται κάπως φλου..δεν ξέρω βέβαια καθόλου τι περιλαμβάνει..μη σε πάρω στο λαιμό μου. 

Το ΑΛΜΠΑ από την άλλη μπορεί να μην είναι κρατικό, αλλά στην πιάτσα του χώρου έχω την εντύπωση πως χαίρει μεγαλύτερης εκτίμησης. Φαντάζομαι όμως πως θα είναι και πολύ πιο ακριβό.

----------


## Michael

> -ΟΠΑ, νομίζω είναι στη Διοίκηση Υπηρεσιών με κατεύθυνση Logistics


Στο ΟΠΑ έχει κατεύθυνση στην Ναυτιλία. [Παρεπιπτόντως δεν είναι λίγοι αυτοί που έχουν τελειώσει ΑΣΟΕΕ, και δουλεύουν στην ναυτιλία, όσο και αν ξενίζει ορισμένες φορές αυτό.]
Στα υπόλοιπα τοπικ του σαιτ σχετικά με την εκπαίδευση και την εργασία νομίζω πως υπάρχουν αρκετά χρήσιμα στοιχεία ήδη δημοσιευμένα.
Αν θες υπάρχει και ένα μεταπτυχιακό στο city που συνδυάζει τα logistics με την ναυτιλία, αλλά θα σου κοστίσει κάτι παραπάνω...
Πάντως νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσες να ασχοληθείς και απλά με τα logistics τα οποία από μόνα τους είναι της μόδας αυτήν την περίοδο. Επίσης σκέψου και την πιθανότητα ναεπιδιώξεις μια θέση στο τμήμα ΔΑΠ μιας ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας, νομίζω πως οι βασικές σου σπουδές βοηθάν σε αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Βέβαια εσύ ξέρεις τι θες περισσότερο.

----------


## shrimp

Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι βοηθάει και για μια θέση σε ΔΑΠ.
Ευχαριστώ πόλυ πάντως για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## Petros

Να υποθεσω πως η υποθεση με τους Ιταλους αφορα d/a χωρις ολα τα τιμολογια ή debit notes κτλ? Η μιλαμε για χειροτερη περιπτωση: παραποιημενα τιμολογια ή μη αποστολη d/a για τα spares κτλ?

----------


## elpida

ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗ ELLENIC SEA WAYS ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ?ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## Nikolas78

Αν και το τμήμα disbursements είναι αυτό που ελέγχει τις διαδικασίες και πληρώνει τους πράκτορες, δε γνωρίζω αν κάναν στην Ιταλία κάτι τόσο χοντρό όπως παραποίηση τιμολογίων.

Η κοινή διαπίστωση για τους Ιταλούς είναι ότι χρεώνουν ακριβά σε σχέση με άλλα μεσογειακά λιμάνια τις συνήθεις υπηρεσίες για εκτελωνισμούς, εργατοώρες στη μεταφορά, γερανούς, λάτζα κτλ, πράγμα που μας έχει αναγκάσει να στέλνουμε μόνο υπερεπείγοντα spares σε μέρη όπως Santa Panagia, Trieste, Venetia, Fiumicino διότι δε συμφέρει. Από τις λίγες εξαιρέσεις είναι η Genoa. 

Να προσθέσω επίσης πως το τμήμα operations που καθορίζει και ποιος θα είναι πράκτορας σε ένα call είναι υποχρεωμένο να τηρεί αρχείο, να αξιολογεί και να φτιάχνει συγκριτικούς πίνακες με τους πράκτορες ανά λιμάνι συμπεριλαμβάνοντας την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουν και τα κόστη. Η πολιτική είναι να μοιράζονται οι δουλειές, δηλαδή πράκτορες που έχουν εγκριθεί να χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλάξ, ώστε να αυξάνεται ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ τους και τα κόστη να συμπιέζονται προς τα κάτω. Μόνο σε κάποια βασικά λιμάνια όπως είπα πριν οι πράκτορες είναι πάντα οι ίδιοι λόγω μακροχρόνιας και καλής συνεργασίας.

----------


## Michael

> ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΑΣ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΗ ELLENIC SEA WAYS ΣΤΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ?ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ?ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ


 Μια γενική "συμβουλή-οδηγία" είναι να έχεις υπόψη σου πως οι ναυτικοί δεν είναι πάντοτε σαν τους άλλους κοινούς εργαζόμενους, αλλά εμφανίζουν κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες που χρήζουν και ανάλογου χειρισμού. δηλάδή με πιο απλά λόγια, οι ναυτικοί έχουν πολύ ανώμαλα και φορτωμένα ωράρια εργασίας, υπόκεινται σε ταλαιπωρίες κατά τους κλυδωνισμούς του σκάφους,τις δύσκολες καιρικές συνθήκες (αέρας, βροχή, κρύο, ζέστη κτλ.), βασανίζονται από το αίσθημα του νόστου, πρέπει πολλές φορές να λαμβάνουν άμεσες αποφάσεις σε συνθήκες υψηλής αβεβαιότητας και με υψηλής αξιακής στάθμης διακύβευμα, ζουν και εργάζονται στο ίδιο περιορισμένο μέρος, μειωμένες δυνατότητες ανέσεων, ιδιώτευσης, ψυχαγωγίας κτλ. Όπως εύκολα γίνεται αντιληπτό, όλα αυτά επιδρούν στην ψυχοσύνθεσή τους και μάλιστα προκειμένου να μπορέσουν να ανταπεξέλθουν αναπτύσουν μηχανισμούς άμυνας που μερικές φορές τους κάνουν να φαίνωνται λίγο περισσότερο επίμονοι, ευέξαπτοι, λιγότερο δεκτικοί σε αλλαγές ή αδικίες στο χώρο εργασίας κτλ ή, το αντίθετο, να μην είναι ιδιαίτερα εκδηλωτικοί, να είναι παθητικοί σε αλλαγές, να μαζεύουν μέσα τους τις αντιρήσεις τους και τις διαφωνίες τους κτλ. Όλα αυτά μάλιστα σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό από ότι ένας συνιθισμένος εργαζόμενος στην στεριά. Συνεπώς στον χειρισμό των υποθέσεών τους χρειάζεται μια διάκριση, διπλωματία, να δείχνει κανέις ότι ενδιαφέρεται και (όντως) προσπαθεί να καταλάβει το πρόβλημα και να δώσει μια εφικτή και αποδεκτή αμοιβαία λύση. Μερικές φορές ίσως κανείς πρέπει να είναι πιο ανεκτικός απο τα συνήθη και άλλοτε πιο απότομος. Βέβαια το θέμα αυτό είναι πολύ μεγάλο και δεν υπάρχουν πάντοτε έυκολες ρετσέτες λύσεων. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως χρειάζεται λιγο παραπάνω προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον έχωντας κανείς κατά νου ότι μιλάει και διαχειρίζεται ανθρώπους που έχουν τα χαρακτηριστικά που αναφέραμε παραπάνω. Τώρα όσον αφορά τα τυπικά και τα χαρτιά, αυτά το πρώτο καιρό είναι δύσκολα για όλους. Γρήγορα όμως κανέις τα μαθαίνει και αφού πάρει τον αέρα της δουλείας τα καταφέρνει. Το σημαντικότερο όμως  κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη και την όποια κάποια εμπειρία μου είναι να θυμάται κανείς ότι δεν διαχειρίζεται συντελεστές όπως τα μηχανήματα, άλλα ανθρώπους με προσωπικότητα και κοινωνικές ανάγκες και φυσικά και αδυναμίες. 
Ε, και μην ανησυχείς η πρακτική στο κάτω κάτω είναι περισσότερο για να μαθαίνεις και να σε μαθαίνουν. Καλή σταδιοδρομία.

----------


## Petros

> Να προσθέσω επίσης πως το τμήμα operations που καθορίζει και ποιος θα είναι πράκτορας σε ένα call είναι υποχρεωμένο να τηρεί αρχείο, να αξιολογεί και να φτιάχνει συγκριτικούς πίνακες με τους πράκτορες ανά λιμάνι συμπεριλαμβάνοντας την ποιότητα υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουν και τα κόστη. Η πολιτική είναι να μοιράζονται οι δουλειές, δηλαδή πράκτορες που έχουν εγκριθεί να χρησιμοποιούνται εναλλάξ, ώστε να αυξάνεται ο ανταγωνισμός μεταξύ τους και τα κόστη να συμπιέζονται προς τα κάτω. Μόνο σε κάποια βασικά λιμάνια όπως είπα πριν οι πράκτορες είναι πάντα οι ίδιοι λόγω μακροχρόνιας και καλής συνεργασίας.


Επισης απο ο,τι εχω δει, καλο ειναι να γινεται και αξιολογηση του εκαστοτε πρακτορα απο τον καπετανιο, ο οποιος τον ζει απο κοντα και επηρεαζεται πιο αμεσα απο τις υπηρεσιες που παρεχει. Η αξιολογησεις που εχω δει περιλαμβανουν: ταχυτητα/συνεπεια, ορθοτητα οδηγιων για το λιμανι ή τον καιρο ή γενικες οδηγιες, χειρισμος εκτακτης καταστασης (αν υφισταται), πετρελευσεις ή παραδοση ανταλλακτικων (παλι αν εχει γινει στο συγκεκριμενο λιμανι), συντονισμος εργασιων κτλ. (Εγω θα εβαζα και αν η φατσα του μου εμπνεει εμπιστοσυνη ή οχι  :Very Happy:  )

(Νομιζω οτι τετοιου ειδος ελεγχος/αξιολογηση προβλεπεται και απο τον ism και ειδικα το tmsa στα δεξαμενοπλοια, οσων αφορα τον ελεγχο/καταλληλοτητα των suppliers ή service providers του πλοιου. Στην αλλη ενοτητα που εχουμε ανοιξει σχετικα θα μπορουμε να πουμε περισσοτερα και πιο συγκεκριμενα)

Πολυ λογικη η στρατηγικη επιλογης που χρησιμοποιειτε μου ακουγεται, απο τη στιγμη που εχετε πολλες φορες εσεις την δυνατοτητα να διαλεξετε και δεν υποχρεουστε απο το ναυλωτη να χρησιμοποιησετε καποιον συγκεκριμενο πρακτορα. 

Προς ολους: Μπορει να σταματησα τα greeklish αλλα τονους δε βαζω. 10 ωρες θα κανω και ειμαι και απο ξενυχτι.

----------


## Morgan

οι ναυτικοι πρακτορες ειναι μια πονεμενη ιστορια.
ιδιαιτερα απο την στιγμη που στο παιχνιδι μπηκαν οι τεραστιοι παιχτες, οι μικροι αναγκαστηκαν ειτε να εξαγοραστουν ειτε να εξαφανιστουν ειτα απλα να κατεβασουν το κοστος τους και ταυτοχρονα το επιπεδο των υπηρεσιων τους.
ειναι λογικο να σκεφτει καποιος, πως αν θα πεσεις σε καλο η οχι πρακτορα εξαρταται απο πιο λιμανι καλεις.
δεν ειναι ακριβως ετσι.
στην αμερικη π.χ. (πολιτισμος) υπαρχουν απειροι πρακτορες για γελια, αρκετοι απατεωνες και λιγοι σοβαροι.
στην Λουαντα (δυτ.Αφρικη) καποιοι πρακτορες ειναι κλασεις ανωτεροι. Το ιδιο ισχυει σε χωρες π.α. Γαλλια vs Τουρκια , Ελλαδα vs Λιβανο κτλ κτλ.
Με αυτη την λογικη ειναι καλυτερο να χρησιμοποιεις πρακτορες στανταρ για χρονια, αυτο ομως δεν ειναι εφικτο παντα λογω charter party, ή γιατι απλα δεν εχεις σχεσεις εκει ή γιατι δεν συμφερει ή, ή,ή, ή .....!

σε γενικες γραμμες προτιμω τους μικρους και ανεξαρτητους λογω του οτι δειχνουν μεγαλυτερο ενδιαφερον . Βεβαια οταν και αυτοι πηξουν στην δουλεια, σε γραφουν κανονικα!

παντως και σε κατι που αναφερθηκε παραπανω :
το δεμα μπορει να το χασει ενας πρακτορας αλλα και η μεταφορικη
το operations μικρο λογο εχει στο νομιναρισμα. αυτα ειναι πολιτικες εταιρειας (μακροχρονιες σχεσεις) αλλα και ναυλωσυμφωνου.
τα evaluation forms for agents συνηθως δεν συμπληρωνονται και οταν συμπληρωνονται , περιεχουν πολλες φορες ανακριβειες - εμεις συμπληρωνουμε οταν εχουμε παραπονα απο πρακτορα και μαλιστα παραπονα σοβαρα.

----------


## Nikolas78

[quote=Morgan;16152]στην αμερικη π.χ. (πολιτισμος) υπαρχουν απειροι πρακτορες για γελια, αρκετοι απατεωνες και λιγοι σοβαροι.
στην Λουαντα (δυτ.Αφρικη) καποιοι πρακτορες ειναι κλασεις ανωτεροι. Το ιδιο ισχυει σε χωρες π.α. Γαλλια vs Τουρκια , Ελλαδα vs Λιβανο κτλ κτλ.
quote]

Συμφωνώ σε αυτό, κυρίως για τη Δυτική Αφρική στις πρώην γαλλικές αποικίες δεν έχω συναντήσει κανένα πρόβλημα. Τα πράγματα τα τελευταία χρόνια στις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες (απ΄ότι μου λένε οι παλιότεροι στο γραφείο) έχουν βελτιωθεί πολύ προς το καλύτερο. Μέρη που ήταν "απλησίαστα" έχουν γίνει προσιτά. 

Όσο για το operaton στο "νομιναρισμα", από όσα έχω δει σε μας ως τώρα, θα έλεγα πως παίζει κάτι περισσότερο από μικρό ρόλο ..αν και όπως προαναφέρθηκε δεν κάνει πάντα αυτό την επιλογή αλλά οι ναυλωτές.

----------


## elpida

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την συμβουλη σου!!θα μου ειναι πολυ χρησιμη!!!!παντα οταν συνεργαζομαι με ατομα γυρω μου ειτε ειναι στεριανοι ειτε θαλασσινοι το ιδιο συμπεριφερομαι και στουσ 2!!!ανθρωποι ειναι και οι 2!!!το μονο που τουσ διαχωριζει ειανι οτι ο ενα σ εχει περισσοτερα προνομια σαν στεριανοσ ενω ο θαλασσινοσ μειωνεκτει κατα πολυ σε αυτον τον τομεα!!!βασικα θελω να ειμαι ενταξει και συνεπεισ στισ υποχρεωσεισ μου απεναντι σε εμενα πρωτα και μετα στην εταιρια που θα εργαζομαι ειτε αυτο ειναι πρακτικη ειτε η κανονικη μου εργασια!απλα θα προσπαθησω να απορροφησω σαν σφουγγαρι οσεσ περισσιτερεσ γνωσεισ μπορω απο τον καθενα εκει μεσα και να μαθω μεσα απο τισ εμπειριεσ τουσ και τα λαθη τουσ που ενδεχομενω να κανω και εγω στην [αραμονη μου εκει!!!γιατι και τα λαθη για τουσ ανθρωπουσ ειανι αλλα οχι και σε μεγαλο βαθμο φυσικα!
σε ευχαριστω και παλι παρα πολυ η συμβουλη σου πιστευω εκτοσ οτι ειναι ορθη ειναι και απολυτωσ σωστη και ετσι ειναι η πραγματικοτητα!

----------


## Morgan

ποιο ειναι το ποσοστο επιλογης σε εσας για τους πρακτορες?
ας πουμε 50% ναυλωτων (μαζι me to provided competitive) και 50% Owners' option?

----------


## Nikolas78

Παραπάνω από 50% απόφαση των Owners, θα έλεγα κοντά στο 2 προς 1. 
Πράκτορες των ναυλωτών έχουμε όταν το πλοίο είναι "time chartered" και κοιτώντας τώρα στα γρήγορα το positioning, την τρέχουσα περίοδο έχουμε περίπου 15 πλοία χρονοναυλωμένα σε έναν στόλο 40+ πλοίων.

----------


## gvaggelas

Τον διορισμό του κ. Αριστείδη Πατρινού στο διοικητικό της συμβούλιο ανακοίνωσε σήμερα η Tsakos Energy Navigation.
Ο κ. Πατρινός είναι πρόεδρος της εταιρείας Synthetic Genomics, ενώ έχει διατελέσει επικεφαλής του τμήματος βιολογικών και περιβαλλοντικών ερευνών του αμερικανικού υπουργείου Ενεργείας. 

Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική, 2/10

----------


## Morgan

αν ειναι πανω απο το 50% των Owners, τοτε σαφως και η θεση του Operations ειναι διαφορετικη στο ολο θεμα. δεν σου κρυβω παντως οτι μου φαινεται πολυ μεγαλο το ποσοστο. στα ναυλωσυμfωνα σε εμας (voyage) τις περισσοτερες φορες ειναι επιλογη ναυλωτων.
μιλαω για γκαζαδικα βεβαια.
οι ναυλωτες που εχεις επιλογη ειναι πχ η ΠΕΤΡΟΜΠΡΑΣ ή η ORL

----------


## Nikolas78

Ίσως  :Confused:   είναι χρονική συγκυρία, αν και τα περισσότερα πλοία είναι tankers στη γραμμή Νοβοροσίσκ - Ευρώπη μέσω Βόσπορου και οι ναυλωτές πάνω-κάτω οι ίδιοι...

Πάντως με τους operators (φορτηγών και tankers) που αισθάνομαι πιο άνετα για κουβέντα έχει τύχει να συζητήσουμε αρκετές φορές για τους πράκτορες, και μου έχουν πει λίγα λόγια για το πως τους επιλέγουν, πως τους αξιολογούν και πως τους παζαρεύουν, δείχνοντας μου πως έχουν λόγο και κάποια διαπραγματευτική δύναμη. 

...σε αντίθεση με μένα αυτή τη στιγμή τώρα  που με τους μεγάλους προμηθευτές λιπαντικών ούτε λόγος για παζάρια στις τιμές  :Sad:

----------


## Morgan

ειναι η γραμμη που κανουν και οι συγεκριμενοι ναυλωτες λοιπον. ενω τα πλοια ειναι σε "σποτ" , την ιδια ωρα στην ουσια δεν ειναι.
ιδιαιτερα οι ναυλωτες της Μαυρης ειναι πανω κατω οντως οι ιδιοι και συνηθως σου αφηνουν αυτη την επιλογη, εχεις δικιο.

----------


## Nikolas78

...και συμπληρωματικά να γράψω πως όταν έχουμε πολλές δουλειές σε ένα λιμάνι που αφορά πολλά τμήματα είναι δυνατό να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και owners agents παράλληλα με τον πράκτορα των ναυλωτών, ακόμα και αν το πλοίο είναι χρονοναυλωμένο και υπάρχει chart. agents. 
Επειδή εμείς τότε σαν purchasing dept. χρησιμοποιούμε τον δικό μας, η αναλογία  Owners / chart. agents μεγαλώνει.

----------


## Morgan

Αυτο ειναι αλλο, απο το owners' option to appoint the agents in all ports....ειναι protective agent
μην το μπερδευεις με το charter party

----------


## Nikolas78

OK!  :Smile:   thanks για την διευκρίνιση!

----------


## Petros

Ειναι καπως περιεργο γενικα (αν και ειναι συνηθης πρακτικη) να οριζει τον πρακτορα ο ναυλωτης και να τον πληρωνει ο disponent owner (δεν ξερω αν ισχυει πουθενα αλλου σε αλλο κλαδο κατι τετοιο).

Αυτο δημιουργει αρκετα προβληματα και καποιοι πρακτορες δεν υπολογιζουν μερικες φορες οπως θα επρεπε τον πελατη τους. Ενω ο πρακτορας θεωρειται 'υπηρετης του πλοιοκτητη' (owners' servant), πολλες φορες τα συμφεροντα που εκπροσωπει ειναι των ναυλωτων (αφου στην ουσια αυτοι του δινουν τη δουλεια). 

Ετσι και ο ανταγωνισμος λειτουργει περιεργα και ο ρολος του πρακτορα διαστρεβλωνεται. Φυσικα και ο πρακτορας ειναι σε δυσκολη θεση σε περιπτωση προβληματων (μεταξυ των δυο αφεντικων του). Θυμαμαι περιπτωση που καποιοι ναυλωτες/παραληπτες προσπαθησαν να 'απoτρεψουν' τον πρακτορα να τους παραδωσει ενα letter of protest (δεν θυμαμαι το περιεχομενο του γραμματος) και φυσικα διαφορα μικροψεματακια (που εχουν μεγαλη σημασια για το χρονο του πλοιου) για την προβλεψη πλευρισης/διαθεσιμοτητα φορτιου/εκκινηση εργασιων κτλ.

Αντιλογος: Oι ναυλωτες/φορτωτες/παραληπτες αναλογα, θελουν στο λιμανι τους και για το φορτιο τους να ενεργει ο δικος τους πρακτορας, για λογους ασφαλειας και καλης συνεννοησης. 

Παντως για ολα αυτα φταινε τα ρημαδια τα ναυλοσυμφωνα (?). Μηπως πρεπει να ανοιξουμε ενοτητα?

----------


## Morgan

για ολα φταινε τα φραγκα που παιζονται, γενικως...

----------


## Nikola

Ξέρει Κανείς Τι Χρειάζεται Για Να Βγάλεις ¶δεια? Είτε Ακτοπλοιας Είτε Ποντοπόρου? Κάποιο Link?

----------


## Petros

Κανείς δεν θυμάται? Δεν έχω κάνει αυτην την διαδικασία. Στο τελωνειο πιστεύω εχουν ολες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες και ενημερώνουν σχετικά για τα χαρτιά που χρειάζονται.

----------


## Morgan

εγω δεν ξερω αν και δεν πιστευω οτι τουλαχιστον για να εργασθεις σε πρακτορειο χρειαζεται και ειδικη αδεια/προσοντα.
για να φτιαξεις ενα δικο σου, νομιζω οτι οι διαδικασιες δεν ειναι διαφορετικες απο αυτες που ακολουθουνται για την συσταση μιας Ε.Π.Ε. - τιποτα παραπανω.

υπαρχει ενα course των Lloyds πανω στο Ship Agency για οποιον ενδιαφερεται

----------


## Petros

Για να εργαστεις στο γραφειο πρακτορειου δεν χρειαζεται ειδικη αδεια, αλλα η εταιρεια (ο ιδιοκτητης και ο πρακτορας στο λιμανι) χρειαζεται αδεια απο το τελωνειο που της δινει δικαιωμα να πρακτορευει σε συγκεκριμενο λιμανι ή (σε αυτο το διαζευτικο βαζω τονο να μην μπερδευομαστε) λιμανια.

Μπορεις να πρακτορευσεις καραβια μονο στα λιμανια οπου ισχυει η αδεια σου. Αν ο κολλητος σου εχει στειλει το καραβι του αλλου και θελει εσενα για πρακτορα, τοτε βαζεις υποπρακτορα για να γινουν νομιμα οι διαδικασιες και μοιραζεστε τα ωφελη, αναλογα με τη συμφωνια που θα κανεις με τον υποπρακτορα.

----------


## ZionX

φίλε που είσαι και αντμινιστρέϊτορ, από πού τα έβγαλε αυτά το ΕΛΝΑΒΙ;;;
τα τσέκαρες αν στέκουν ή απλά τα έγραψες λόγω συμφερόντων;;;
φαντάζομαι ότι ξέρεις και ο ίδιος ότι είναι παραμύθια... δες ξανά τι έγραψες...

π.χ. HAJIOANNOU GROUP (World & Stelmar Tankers)	POLYS HAJIOANNOU 67

μήπως έχει και την Easyjet;;;;

και τη Safety Management Overseas ποιός την έχει;;; o Στέλιος;;;

anyway κάνε κάνα update γιατί Stelmar δεν υπάρχει πια, την πάτησε το... τρένο!!!

----------


## Morgan

φιλε εχω τεραστια συμφεροντα...γιατι ειδικα το ναυτιλια το διαβαζουν ατομα που επηρεαζονται απο τα γραφομενα μου ως αντμιν και αφου επηρεαστουν καθοριζουν και την αγορα!

ρε μεγαλε, με το ωραιο υφακι - και ιδιαιτερα για πρωτο μηνυμα- δεν κοιτας λιγακι (ή μαλλον μην κοιταξεις - δες) για ποτε αναφερεται η σχετικη λιστα και ποτε εχει γινει το ποστ απο εμας? 
κανε μας την χαρη που θα μας πεις οτι εχουμε και συμφεροντα, και ηρθες να πεις οτι του Χατζη την πατησε το τρενο...εσενα περιμεναμε.

αιντε

----------


## gvaggelas

Καταρχήν η κατάταξη μιλάει για P Hajiioanou και όχι για Stelios. Μάλλον αναφέρεται στον αδερφό του Πόλυ, που αν δεν κάνω λάθος ουδεμία σχέση έχει με την Stelmar.

----------


## Morgan

εχει ληξει το θεμα gvaggelas..
ειδικα για στελμαρ εχουμε γραψει ακομα και σε αυτο το θεματακι.
συνοψιζω..
παλιο θεμα
παλια λιστα
εχουμε εξηγησει τον τροπο που εκανε την καταταξη το 2004!!!!!! το περιοδικο

οταν ακους καποιον και μετα τα παραπανω σου λεει οτι εχεις συμφερον να κανεις copy/paste  απο ενα σαιτ (με αναφορα της πηγης) καποιες πληροφοριες , τοτε ή νουμερο καραγκιόζης είναι ή ασχετος με το αντικείμενο.
στην τελικη, τα παραπονα ...στην πηγη

----------


## Roulis

*To Hajiioannou group αναφερετε στον Polys Haji-Ioannou o stelios απο πλοια εχει μονο αυτα τα (2 νομιζω) της Εasycruise.
o Polys εχει την Poyar tankers και τη Safety Management αν θυμαμαι σωστα.**
*

----------


## triad

Κωνσταντίνος, Θανάσης(Eastern) και Ανδρέας(Minerva) είναι τα τρία αδέρφια που ξεκίνησαν από τη Thenamaris και μετά οι δύο έφτιαξαν τις δικές τους.

----------


## gvaggelas

Ok Morgan και θα συμφωνήσω στα λεγόμενά σου.

----------


## dgd77

kalispera kai pali , sa psaroukla kai egw ua eithela na eyxaristisv toys administrators gia thn sosti diaxeirish tou forum , kai na parakaleso tous alous psaroukles ( opos kai ego) na einai pio euprepeis sta comments tous. Pisteuo oti to site kai ta meli tou antalasoun apopseis kai sxolia poy einai ofelima gia ton kathena. Den xorane tetoia sxolia. Euxaristo!!!

----------


## Petros

Η συγκεκριμενη proforma d/a ειναι για εκφορτωση βωξιτη με τα μεσα του πλοιου (vsl's cranes) σε συγκεκριμενο Ελληνικο λιμανι (φυσικα υπαρχουν διαφορες ανα λιμανι / χωρα):

PILOT DUES 
PORT DUES 
LIGHT DUES
CUSTOM HOUSE FEES
TUGS' CHARGES (2 IN / 1 OUT ETC, DEPENDING ON VLS'S SIZE)
FREE PRATIQUE / CLEARANCE FORMALITIES 
MOTOR BOAT HIRE
SPARES FORWARDING EXPENSES
CUSTOM CLEARANCE OF SPARE PARTS
COST OF SUPPLIES
TRANSPORTATION CHARGES 
TELECOMMUNICATION CHARGES 
SUNDRY PETTY EXPENSES 
SHOVELING CHARGES
PAYLOADERS CHARGES
EXIT / SHORE PERMITS FOR CREW

*AGENCY FEE* 

*Aυτα ειναι τα βασικα εξοδα του πλοιου. Ελπιζω να μη ξεχασα κανενα* 
*σημαντικο.*

----------


## Morgan

Πετρο, μιας και το εβαλες, δεν βαζεις και το αντιστοιχο κοστος ανα item για αυτο το call?
ετσι θα καταλαβουν ολοι για ποσα πολλα χρηματα μιλαμε..

----------


## Petros

Θα τα βαλω εγω, εσυ ακομα ομως χρωστας ενα θεμα για τις Ολλανδεζες...

----------


## efouskayak

Κάτσε ρε Πέτρο ακόμα δεν έφτασε !!!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Morgan

φωτογραφιες εβγαλα σημερα παντως που ειχε λιακαδα!!!!!
Πετρο γραψε τα κοστη και εγω σου υποσχομαι θα το φροντισω

----------


## Petros

Εχε χαρη που θελω να δω Ολλανδεζες στη λιακαδα...

Ολα σε Euro:

PILOT DUES    850
PORT DUES     250
LIGHT DUES    700
CUSTOM HOUSE FEES  150
TUGS' CHARGES (2 IN / 1 OUT ETC, DEPENDING ON VLS'S SIZE) 9000
FREE PRATIQUE / CLEARANCE FORMALITIES 75
MOTOR BOAT HIRE 100
SPARES FORWARDING EXPENSES (depending on number of packages transportation means etc)
CUSTOM CLEARANCE OF SPARE PARTS (as above)
COST OF SUPPLIES (αυτονοητο)
TRANSPORTATION CHARGES 100
TELECOMMUNICATION CHARGES 80
SUNDRY PETTY EXPENSES 100
SHOVELING CHARGES 4300
PAYLOADERS CHARGES 6000
EXIT / SHORE PERMITS FOR CREW (εξαρταται απο τον αριθμο του πληρωματος αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι λιγα χρηματα)

*AGENCY FEE 4000 (εξαρταται απο τη συμφωνια)*

*Σαν προφορμα φυσικα το παραπανω ειναι λιγο φουσκωμενο για ευνοητους λογους και πολλα απο τα ποσα εξαρτωνται και απο αλλους παραγοντες.*

----------


## Morgan

τουλαχιστον (αν και οφφ-τοπικ) θα βαλω μια φωτο απο αμστερνταμ (1) και μια απο μιντελμπουργκ (2)

1: 



2:

----------


## Morgan

αλλες 2 ...

1 αμστερνταμ 



2 μιντελμπουργκ (η γειτονια μου)

----------


## efouskayak

χάλιααααααααααααααααααααα

----------


## Nikolas78

@ Morgan 

μια χαρά φαίνεται η γειτονιά σου! Καλή εγκατάσταση και προσαρμογή!

@ Πέτρος

Όντως τα έξοδα για custom clearence για αποστολές ανταλλακτικών  έχουν μεγάλες διαφοροποιήσεις. Συνήθως χρεώνουν ανά κάθε μία "φορτωτική" (*Α*ir *W*ay *B*ill )  και το βάρος, ο αριθμός κιβωτίων και η αξία των ανταλλακτικών είναι οι σημαντικότεροι παράμετροι που καθορίζουν τα έξοδα εκτελωνισμού. 
Επίσης, μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στις τιμές υπάρχουν και στα barge boats, κοινώς μπάριζες/λάτζες. Και εδώ το μέγεθος της μπάριζας και η απόσταση που διανύει μέχρι το πλοίο που θα τροφοδοτήσει επηρεάζουν το κόστος. Κατά κανόνα όπου η τροφοδοσία απαιτεί supply boat, όλες οι δουλειές γίνονται μονομιάς (crew changes, spares/stores/food supply) και το κόστος στην Ευρώπη μπορεί να είναι 500 με 1000 Ευρώ. Οι εταιρίες λιπαντικών για bulk deliveries έχουν βέβαια τις δικές τους. 
Υπάρχουν όμως και terminals όπου η απόσταση που διανύει η λάτζα είναι πολύ μεγάλη οπότε το κόστος ανεβαίνει πολύ. Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα το Galveston - ΗΠΑ (κόστος ανά δρομολόγιο $3000-4000). Πιο ακριβό που έχω συναντήσει είναι το Cayo Arcas στο Μεξικό όπου ο αγωγός που ξεφόρτωνε  το τάνκερ ήταν 80 μίλια μακριά! ($ 5000+ το κόστος της λάτζας)
Οι μεγάλοι πράκτορες έχουν ιδιόκτητα barge boats, νομίζω όμως πως συνήθως οι πράκτορες νοικιάζουν από αλλού

----------


## Petros

@ Morgan: 

Θα περιμενω κι αλλα δεδομενα για να βγαλω γνωμη σωστη/επαγγλεματικη/εμπεριστατωμενη.


@ Νικολας:

Καποιοι πρακτορες εχουν κ δικα τους ρυμουλκα εκτος απο λατζες. Οτιδηποτε μπορεις να βρεις αναλογα με το ποσο εχει επεκταθει ο πρακτορας κ σε τι επιπροσθετες δουλειες εχει μπλεχτει.

Φυσικα για τα αυξημενα εξοδα εκτελωνισμου, λατζας, ρυμουλκων κτλ δε φταινε οι πρακτορες εκτος αν παιρνουν μιζες / κρυφες προμηθειες και ανεβαζουν τις τιμες.

----------


## ChristosBR

Γεια σας, είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και απλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση για το εάν επιτρέπεται να βάλω «ανακοίνωση – διαφήμιση » για να ενημερώσω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη για τις υπηρεσίες του πρακτορείου μας εδώ στην Βραζιλία.


Ευχαριστώ,


Χρήστος

----------


## lamainmusain

Ειναι εκπληκτικες η φωτογραφιες Morgan!!!Να περνας καλα!!!

----------


## Kyriakos

> Γεια σας, είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και απλά θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση για το εάν επιτρέπεται να βάλω «ανακοίνωση – διαφήμιση » για να ενημερώσω τα υπόλοιπα μέλη για τις υπηρεσίες του πρακτορείου μας εδώ στην Βραζιλία.


Μόνο αν συνοδεύεται και από πρόσκληση με τα έξοδα πληρωμένα από την εταιρία για 5 άτομα για 10 μέρες.

----------


## Petros

Περιοδο καρναβαλιου

----------


## gvaggelas

ΤΗΝ ΠΩΛΗΣΗ του δεξαμενόπλοιου «Bregen» ανακοίνωσε χθες η Tsakos Energy Navigation (TEN) η εισηγμένη στο NYSE ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία του Ομίλου Τσάκου, η οποία αναμένεται τον επόμενο χρόνο να παραλαμβάνει ένα νεότευκτο ανά μήνα.
Το πλοίο ένα panamax διπλού τοιχώματος που ναυπηγήθηκε το 1989 είναι το τελευταίο που παρέμενε στο στόλο της εταιρείας και είχε ναυπηγηθεί τη δεκαετία του 1980, αφού τα άλλα δύο το «Cruχ» (1987) και «Libra» (1988) πουλήθηκαν ήδη στη διάρκεια του 2006. Η πώληση του «Bregen» θα αποφέρει για την ΤΕΝ κεφαλαιακά κέρδη ύψους 5 εκατ. δολ. 
Παράλληλα η ΤΕΝ ανακοίνωσε τη χρονοναύλωση δύο δεξαμενοπλοίων των «Victory III» και Hesnes, σε μία μεγάλη πετρελαϊκή εταιρεία. Η συμφωνία αναμένεται να αποφέρει έσοδα ύψους 35 εκατ. δολ., τους επόμενους 25 μήνες.
Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι η ΤΕΝ έχει εξασφαλίσει ήδη ελάχιστα έσοδα ύψους 250 εκατ. δολ. για το 2007 και 220 εκατ. δολ. για το 2008, καθώς έχει «κλείσει» συμφωνίες απασχόλησης για τα 37 πλοία του στόλου της που αντιπροσωπεύουν το 80% των διαθέσιμων ημερών εργασίας για το 2007 και το 70% για το 2008.
Ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΤΕΝ κ. Νίκος Τσάκος, σχολιάζοντας την πώληση του Bregen» και τα νέα χρονοναυλοσύμφωνα τόνισε μεταξύ άλλων ότι η εταιρεία συνεχίζει να εκσυγχρονίζει το στόλο της, εξασφαλίζει υγιή ρευστότητα και αυξάνει την αξία των μετόχων.
Τέλος επισημαίνεται ότι τους επόμενους 12 μήνες η εταιρεία αναμένεται να παραλάβει 11 νεότευκτα δεξαμενόπλοια. Το συνολικό επενδυτικό της πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει 15 δεξαμενόπλοια.


Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική, 29/11/2006

----------


## Petros

Κανενας operator που θελει να μπει στη διαδικασια παζαριου/διαπραγματευσεων για την παραπανω proforma?

(Προκληση για να γινει ενδιαφερον το θεμα).

Στα Αγγλικα φυσικα.

----------


## ChristosBR

Παιδιά θα δώ τι μπορώ να κάνω για σας  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  







> Κανενας operator που θελει να μπει στη διαδικασια παζαριου/διαπραγματευσεων για την παραπανω proforma?
> 
> (Προκληση για να γινει ενδιαφερον το θεμα).
> 
> Στα Αγγλικα φυσικα.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/news/2006/12/1276.html

----------


## Morgan

PILOT DUES    2500-4000
PORT DUES QUAY DUES   1800
 LIGHT DUES    2500
 CUSTOM HOUSE FEES  700
 TUGS' CHARGES (2 IN / 1 OUT ETC, DEPENDING ON VLS'S SIZE) 13000 (-DISCOUNT AS PER AGREEMEN)
 MOTOR BOAT HIRE 800
 SPARES FORWARDING EXPENSES (depending on number of packages transportation means etc)1800

 COST OF SUPPLIES/OWNERS ITEMS 1200
 TRANSPORTATION CHARGES 100 
 TELECOMMUNICATION CHARGES 400
 SUNDRY PETTY EXPENSES 100 


 AGENCY FEE  2500 (εξαρταται απο τη συμφωνια)

----------


## Petros

Στο πρακτορειο που δουλευα μας ειχαν ζητησει απο τη BIMCO να στειλουμε μια ενδεικτικη proforma για συγκεκριμενο μεγεθος πλοιου, η οποια θα εμπαινε σε ενα database με proforma d/as απο λιμανια ολου του κοσμου.

Χωρις να ξερουμε τις τιμες σε αλλες χωρες και για να μην τυχον εκτεθουμε (ακριβοι κτλ), ψαξαμε τουλαχιστον σε καποια Ευρωπαικα λιμανια να δουμε τι τιμες επικρατουν.

Διαπιστωσαμε οτι τα Ελληνικα λιμανια και οι Ελληνες πρακτορες ειναι οι πιο φθηνοι. Δεν ξερω αν εχει διαπιστωσει καποιος το αντιθετο αλλα και σε θεματα Agency Fee και τα υπολοιπα (ισως λογω μεγαλου ανταγωνισμου) μεγαλη διαφορα απο αλλα Ευρωπαικα (και οχι μονο) λιμανια.

----------


## Morgan

οι ελληνες πρακτορες ειναι οντως φτηνοτεροι σε agency fees, αλλα γενικα και τα εξοδα λιμανιου ειναι σχετικα πιο φτηνα απο τα υπολοιπα ευρωπαικα λιμανια. υπαρχουν ομως παραγοντες που καθοριζουν αυτες τις τιμες....δεν μπορει η ελλαδα να χτυπησει ταβανι.

ακριβη πολυ η ιταλια, η βορεια ευρωπη ....γενικα η ευρωπη θεωρειται ακριβη

----------


## Petros

Oλη η Ευρωπη εκτος απο την Ελλαδα. Αυτο γιατι? 

Εχουμε καμια ιδεα?

----------


## efouskayak

Νομίζω γιατι συνεχίζουν να θέλουν δουλειά σε ένα λιμάνι που σιγά σιγά πεθαίνει... (ιδέα για νέο θέμα  :Wink:  )

----------


## Morgan

> Oλη η Ευρωπη εκτος απο την Ελλαδα. Αυτο γιατι? 
> 
> Εχουμε καμια ιδεα?


giati eksw ginontai ependuseis kai kapios prepei na tis plhrwsei - edw den ginetai tipota ara giati na einai akriva?

----------


## Petros

Αρα, οπως σωστα τα λετε μπλεκεται η ποιοτητα του λιμανιου σαν οντοτητα και οι ευκολιες που παρεχει (ή πρεπει να παρεχει), με την ποιοτητα παροχης υπηρεσιων του πρακτορα. Ειναι τωρα που το σκεφτομαι αλληλενδετα αμεσα. 

Μου λυσατε μια απορια που ειχα καιρο.

----------


## Petros

Επειδη εχω ασχοληθει μονο με πρακτορευση Bulk Carriers και Tankers και για τα Containerships δεν γνωριζω τη διαδικασια (η οποια πρεπει και να διαφερει αρκετα), μπορει καποιος να μας πει τι περιλαμβανεται σε μια proforma containership για να δουμε τις διαφορες?

----------


## Morgan

an kai den gnwrizw....se ayth thn fash sigoura doulevoun poly ta symvolaia metaksu owners-agents kai isws kai chrt...se style xrononaylwmenou

----------


## Morgan

http://www.agentsone.gr/main/

αλλη δουλεια και αυτη........

----------


## panoulis1985

paidia tha borouse kapoios na mou proothisei
ta contact details kapoion naytiliakon
pou briskontai sta boreia prosteia tis athinas(marousi, kifisia,
chalandri etc)????

----------


## Eleni

*Tsakos Energy Νavigation: Αύξηση κερδών και νέο ρεκόρ για τη μετοχή*
 Τετάρτη, 23 Μαΐου 2007 07:00
URL: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/redi...asp?id=1336331 


*ΜΕ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ* φαίνεται ότι υποδέχθηκαν οι επενδυτές στη Νέα Υόρκη τα αποτελέσματα του πρώτου τριμήνου της Tsakos Energy Νavigation (TEN), καθώς η μετοχή της «έπιασε» χθες στο άνοιγμα της αγοράς νέο ιστορικό υψηλό, πάνω από τα 67 δολάρια.

 Η ΤΕΝ ανακοίνωσε αυξημένα κέρδη και έσοδα για το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2007 σε σύγκριση με το αντίστοιχο περυσινό διάστημα.

Ειδικότερα, τα έσοδα ανήλθαν στα 96,49 εκατ. δολ. έναντι 75,61 εκατ. δολ. το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2006, ενώ τα κέρδη ανήλθαν στα 43,47 εκατ. δολ., έναντι 41,77 εκατ. δολ. το 2006. Τα κέρδη ανά μετοχή ανήλθαν στα 2,28 δολ./μετοχή, αυξημένα κατά 4,1% σε σύγκριση με το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2006.

Το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2007 ο στόλος της ΤΕΝ αποτελούνταν από 37,7 πλοία έναντι 27,1 πλοίων το ίδιο διάστημα πέρυσι, ενώ ο μέσος ναύλος ανά πλοίο ανήλθε στα 31.649 δολ. έναντι 33.128 δολ. το περυσινό τρίμηνο. Η απασχόληση του στόλου μειώθηκε στο 94,4% έναντι 99,2% το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2006, γεγονός που οφείλεται στο δεξαμενισμό του «Vergina II» και στις επισκευές του «Propontis».

Η ΤΕΝ εκτιμά ότι το επόμενο διάστημα δεν θα διαταραχθούν οι ισορροπίες στον κλάδο δεξαμενοπλοίων, καθώς το 2007 η ζήτηση πετρελαίου αναμένεται να αυξηθεί κατά 1,8%.

Ταυτόχρονα, ενώ ο παγκόσμιος στόλος δεξαμενοπλοίων μπορεί να αυξάνεται με ρυθμό 8% ετησίως μέχρι το 2010, η ζήτηση για δεξαμενόπλοια θα παραμένει υψηλή, καθώς οι πηγές άντλησης πετρελαίου είναι μακριά από τη νέα αυξανόμενη κατανάλωση και το μεταφορικό έργο αυξάνεται.

Επίσης, από το 2010 θα αρχίσει η απόσυρση των δεξαμενοπλοίων μονού τοιχώματος (26% της παγκόσμιας χωρητικότητας σε dwt). Η ΤΕΝ ακολουθεί μια στρατηγική ναύλωσης των πλοίων της με στόχο να εξασφαλίσει σταθερά έσοδα τα επόμενα χρόνια και ταυτόχρονα να εκμεταλλεύεται τις όποιες ανοδικές κινήσεις της αγοράς, δήλωσε ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της εταιρείας Νίκος Τσάκος.

Ήδη έχει εξασφαλίσει την απασχόληση του 80% των ημερών λειτουργίας του στόλου για το 2007 και το 62% για το 2008, γεγονός που σημαίνει εξασφαλισμένα έσοδα 215 εκατ. δολ. και 210 εκατ. δολ. αντίστοιχα.

----------


## Squirrel

Gia sas, 
exete akousei gia eteria Azur shipping services sti Voula....piga gia interview, alla den vrisko tipote sto internet....

thanks

----------


## v.g.

Ναι. Ειναι agents δεν εχουν πλοία.

----------


## Petros

Kalo einai na xekiniseis apo praktoreio. Mathaineis polla. Mi sou pw kalytera na xekiniseis prwta apo praktoreio.

----------


## Squirrel

Eiste sigouroi ??? 
Mou eipe oti exei 14 ploia.........
enas geros itan, me to onoma Capt Pangis.....

----------


## v.g.

> Kalo einai na xekiniseis apo praktoreio. Mathaineis polla. Mi sou pw kalytera na xekiniseis prwta apo praktoreio.


 
Καλα αυτο ειναι σχετικό και δεν ειναι απόλυτο.

----------


## Stella

Αν ειναι η AZURE SERVICES INC. στη Βουλα 

Εχει product Tankers και ακουγονται σε γενικεσ γραμμες καλα λογια.

----------


## Petros

Απλα εχω ακουσει απο παλιους καπετανιους κ πεπειραμενους ναυλομεσιτες οτι το πρακτορειο ειναι το καλυτερο σχολειο για να ξεκινησεις δουλεια στη ναυτιλια. Μιλαω για αποφοιτους ναυτιλιακων σχολων και οχι για ναυτικους ή ναυπηγους.

Η αντιθετη αποψη δεκτη και θα θελα να μας πουν και οι υπολοιποι.

----------


## Squirrel

Ego se praktoreio eimai, alla i ploioktisia mou fenete poly pio endiaferon.....
oso gia tin Azure, mou fenete suspicious pou den vrisko tipota.......
Den ksero an prepei na ta paratiso kai na pao ekei.....

----------


## v.g.

> Ego se praktoreio eimai, alla i ploioktisia mou fenete poly pio endiaferon.....
> oso gia tin Azure, mou fenete suspicious pou den vrisko tipota.......
> Den ksero an prepei na ta paratiso kai na pao ekei.....


   Azure service?!

----------


## Squirrel

Capt Pangis Zisimatos, 
ke eixe tampeles sto grafeio: azure services & corinthian maritime
thanks

----------


## sonia24

> Ego se praktoreio eimai, alla i ploioktisia mou fenete poly pio endiaferon.....
> oso gia tin Azure, mou fenete suspicious pou den vrisko tipota.......
> Den ksero an prepei na ta paratiso kai na pao ekei.....


 
και εγω σε πρακτορειο ειμαι και μακαρι καποια μερα να παω σε μια πλοιοκτητρια, αλλα ψαξτο καλα. συμφωνω οτι για οσους εχουν τελειωσει ναυτιλιακα μια καλη αρχη ειναι το πρακτορειο. διασταυρωσε πληροφοριες γι αυτους πριν κανεις καμια κινηση.

----------


## Olinaki

Τι δουλεια κανει καποιος που δουλεύει σε πρακτορείο?και γιατι είναι απαραίτητο να έχει τελειώσει κάποια ναυτηλιακή σχολή ή σχετικό?

Συγχωρέστε με για την ασχετοσύνη μου απλά θέλω να μάθω!

----------


## sonia24

> Τι δουλεια κανει καποιος που δουλεύει σε πρακτορείο?και γιατι είναι απαραίτητο να έχει τελειώσει κάποια ναυτηλιακή σχολή ή σχετικό?
> 
> Συγχωρέστε με για την ασχετοσύνη μου απλά θέλω να μάθω!


ενα πρακτορειο μεταφορων ασχολειται με τις μεταφορες οπως λεει και ο ορισμος. εξαγωγες, εισαγωγες, εδεχομενως και εσωτερικες αλλα αυτο δεν το κανουν ολοι. ενα καθαρα ναυτιλιακο πρακτορειο ασχολειται κατα βαση με τη θαλασσια μεταφορα, εισαγωγες-εξαγωγες. αυτος που εχει τελειωσει ναυτιλιακα μπορει καλυτερα να εγκλιματιστει και πιο γρηγορα απο καποιον που δεν εχει ιδεα, γιατι γνωριζει το πως λειτουργει το ναυτιλιακο συστημα, αλλωστε υπαρχει και ορολογια συγκεκριμενη στα ναυτιλιακα, απο κατι απλο οπως το booking note ,μεχρι τους γνωστους ορους FOB, κλπ.

----------


## Squirrel

You have to know the right person @ the right position....then, all will go well !! 
Good Luck !

----------


## sonia24

> You have to know the right person @ the right position....then, all will go well !! 
> Good Luck !


 
αυτο ξαναπες στο γιατι παρα πολλες φορες ειναι και θεμα συγκυριων και γνωριμιων...!!!

----------


## Squirrel

H mexri tora embiria mou (9 years se 3 Shipp.agencies) leei oti aftoi me gnorimies pane POLY psila (milao oikonomika), oi alloi pezoun sta lefta tis sylogikis symvasis......
Agree Sonia ?????

----------


## sonia24

> H mexri tora embiria mou (9 years se 3 Shipp.agencies) leei oti aftoi me gnorimies pane POLY psila (milao oikonomika), oi alloi pezoun sta lefta tis sylogikis symvasis......
> Agree Sonia ?????


 
κανονικα...!!!το εχω δει να συμβαινει. exports department, operation more specifically...με πτυχιο αισθητικης χωρις προυπηρεσια...δε θα ηθελα να αναφερω το νουμερο γιατι θα συγχυστω...

----------


## Squirrel

Ase ta ksero, kai ap'oti katalava, ston idio xoro eimaste Sonia......

----------


## sonia24

> Ase ta ksero, kai ap'oti katalava, ston idio xoro eimaste Sonia......


 
συναδελφε...σε καλωσοριζω. και για να μη βγαινω off topic επαναλαμβανω ότι ο χωρος θελει ψαξιμο αρκετο, γιατι υπαρχει μεγαλο ξεζουμισμα και πολλες υποσχεσεις κλπ.

----------


## sonia24

> Επειδη εχω ασχοληθει μονο με πρακτορευση Bulk Carriers και Tankers και για τα Containerships δεν γνωριζω τη διαδικασια (η οποια πρεπει και να διαφερει αρκετα), μπορει καποιος να μας πει τι περιλαμβανεται σε μια proforma containership για να δουμε τις διαφορες?


θα περασω εναν πινακα για να δειτε την εικονα της proforma μιας και δεν μπορω να το σκαναρω.

----------


## Petros

Ωραια το περιμενα μηνες χαχαχα. Καλο θα ηταν να δουμε τι γινεται και στα εμπορευματοκιβωτια (πωπω σιδηροδρομος η λεξη αυτη, containers θα τα λεω) :Cool:

----------


## sonia24

Σχετικα με την proforma θα ηταν περιττο να μπει ενας πινακας γιατι δεν υπαρχουν διαφορες με τη δικη σας Πετρο, μπορει βεβαια να διαφερει στην εκφραση, αλλα ειναι τα ιδια σε γενικες γραμμες.

----------


## Petros

Ωραια, ευχαριστουμε για την πληροφορια. Πιστευα οτι εχει διαφορες, αλλα αφου οπως λες ειναι ιδια η proforma θα ειναι παρομοιες και οι διαδικασιες.

----------


## Thanassis___

Το 2006 αποδείχθηκε χρυσοφόρο για την Tsakos Energy Navigation αφού τα κέρδη έφθασαν στα 196,4 εκατ. δολ. έναντι 161,8 εκατ. δολ. το 2005. Την αλματώδη πορεία της εταιρείας παρουσίασαν το προεδρείο και τα μέλη του Διοικητικού της Συμβουλίου στη διάρκεια της Γενικής Συνέλευσης που πραγματοποιήθηκε το μεσημέρι στο Μέγαρο Μακεδονία. 
Το παρών έδωσαν και δύο πρώην υπουργοί Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, που άφησαν τη δική τους σφραγίδα στο πέρασμά τους από τον υπουργικό θώκο, οι Σταύρος Σουμάκης και Γιώργος Ανωμερίτης, διευθυντές των ναυτιλιακών τμημάτων τραπεζών, και εκπρόσωποι του ναυτιλιακού κόσμου. Στη Γενική Συνέλευση παραβρέθηκε και ένα ζευγάρι αμερικανών που είναι οι παλιότεροι μέτοχοι της ΤΕΝ οι οποίοι και βραβεύτηκαν. Από τα στοιχεία και την πορεία της φαίνεται πλέον ότι η ΤΕΝ εξελίσσεται σε παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή υπερδύναμη.
Η εταιρεία που φέτος στις 22 Μαρτίου, έκλεισε πέντε χρόνια παρουσίας στο Χρηματιστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης (NYSE) παρουσίασε κέρδη ανά μετοχή στα 10,3 δολ. έναντι 8,18 δολ. το 2005. Τα καθαρά έσοδα έφθασαν τα 343,15 εκατ. δολ. έναντι 248,05 εκατ. δολ. το 2005. Τα συνολικά έσοδα αυξήθηκαν κατά 45% σε σύγκριση με το προηγούμενο έτος, ενώ το 2005 τα έσοδα αντιστοιχούσαν σε 26,1 πλοία και το 2006 σε 33,8 πλοία.
Η ΤΕΝ εισήχθηκε στο αμερικάνικο χρηματιστήριο το Μάρτιο του 2002 με τιμή διάθεση της μετοχής τα 15 δολ. Η τιμή της μετοχής βρίσκεται πλέον στα επίπεδα των 47 δολ. Επίσης, έχει διανείμει έως τώρα συνολικά 8,2 δολ. ως μέρισμα.
Όπως επεσήμανε ο Νίκος Τσάκος «θετικά εξελίχθηκε για την εταιρεία η πολιτική που ακολούθησε στις ναυλώσεις. Η υιοθέτηση συμφωνιών που προβλέπουν σταθερό ναύλο αλλά και συμμετοχή στα κέρδη στην περίπτωση που η αγορά κινηθεί πιο ψηλά από τα «συμφωνημένα» έδωσε τη δυνατότητα στην ΤΕΝ να εκμεταλλευθεί τα «υψηλά σημεία» της αγοράς εξασφαλίζοντας παράλληλα ένα ελάχιστο εγγυημένο έσοδο και συνεχή απασχόληση στα πλοία της» και προσέθεσε ότι οι εξελίξεις στην αγορά δεξαμενοπλοίων θα δικαιώσουν τη στρατηγική ανανέωσης και επέκτασης του στόλου της. 

Ο στόλος 

Η ΤΕΝ έχει ένα στόλο από 37 πλοία ενώ παράλληλα το επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα που έχει σε εξέλιξη περιλαμβάνει την ναυπήγηση 14 ακόμη πλοίων εκ των οποίων έξι είναι τύπου aframax, ένα suezmax, δυο panamax, τέσσερα handysize και ένα πλοίο μεταφοράς υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου. 

Με την ολοκλήρωση του ναυπηγικού της προγράμματος ο στόλος της εταιρείας θα αποτελείται από 51 πλοία, συνολικής χωρητικότητας 5,4 εκατ. dwt. Το 2007 η ΤΕΝ αναμένεται να παραλάβει συνολικά 11 νεότευκτα πλοία εκ των οποίων δέκα δεξαμενόπλοια και ένα πλοίο LNG.

----------


## Morgan

για να ανεβασουμε λιγακι στην λιστα το θεματακι μιας και βλεπω οτι τελευταια υπηρξαν καποια ερωτηματα σε αλλες ενοτητες....

----------


## nikie11

kalhmera.
apla anarwtieme poio software xrhsimopoioun stis nautiliakes etairies. 
emeis exoume to "mm3 strategic" pou xrhsimopoieite stis shipping operation etairies. kai eixa epishs to "compass" sthn prohgoumeni doulia (antallaktika sales/purchase). exw akousei gia to "danaos"...
eseis ti software exete?

----------


## nala

> kalhmera.
> apla anarwtieme poio software xrhsimopoioun stis nautiliakes etairies. 
> emeis exoume to "mm3 strategic" pou xrhsimopoieite stis shipping operation etairies. kai eixa epishs to "compass" sthn prohgoumeni doulia (antallaktika sales/purchase). exw akousei gia to "danaos"...
> eseis ti software exete?


Ta software pou kikloforoun sthn eliniki agora eine polla. Yparxoun kai alla pio diadedomena apo thn diethni agora. Thelei poli prosoxh sthn epilogh tou sostou programatos kai ta kritiria eine polla. kirios omos prepei na deis na aksiopistia tou promitheyth, to after sales service kai support kai to kostos gia auto , kai episi prota prepi na kathoriseis pies eine oi anages tis eteria sou kai poso mixanoghrafimeni theleis na eine... to paron zitima eine poli megalo ostoso. kai thelei terastia prosoxi.!

----------


## saltwater

Κι εμείς το ΜΜ3 έχουμε ως διαχειριστη μηνυμάτων. Για ERP / PMS έχουμε το SMART και το οποίο θα αντικαταστήσουμε μέσα στο χρόνο με το NAVISION της MICROSOFT το οποίο έχει γίνει customized για ναυτιλιακές.

----------


## Squirrel

Kalimera, 
Tha ithela na matho sxedika me ergasia se crew dept. Mou exei ginei protasi apo megali etairia sto Faliro gia crew dept assistant. Ti mistho na zitiso molis ginoun diapragmatefsis, etsi oste kai na eimai antagonistikos (me endiaferei poly i ergasia se afti tin etairia), alla kai na min pao gia vasiko mistho.
efxaristo

----------


## Giorgos_D

Το τι μισθό θα ζητήσεις είναι καθαρά προσωπικό. Πόσο εσύ κοστολογεις τον εαυτό σου. Η κάθε εταιρία έχει δικιά της φιλοσοφία στο μισθολόγιο. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν υπάρχουν κάποιες "γενικές αρχές".

----------


## natasha

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

Θα ήθελε αν κάπoιος γνωρίζει να μου πει τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνει το post-fixing στο Operations Department. Δηλαδή κάποιος που αναλαμβάνει αυτό το πόστο τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνει.

----------


## sonia24

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
> 
> Θα ήθελε αν κάπoιος γνωρίζει να μου πει τι ακριβώς περιλαμβάνει το post-fixing στο Operations Department. Δηλαδή κάποιος που αναλαμβάνει αυτό το πόστο τι ακριβώς πρέπει να κάνει.


μηπως γνωριζεις κατι παραπανω; αν για παραδειγμα αναφερεται σε εισαγωγη, εξαγωγη η και στα δυο;

----------


## Morgan

kapoia pragmata isws anaferontai hdh sto Pontoporos - Ergasia se naytiliako grafeio 

se genikes grammes ta akoloutha einai mesa sta kathikonta tou operator (analoga thn etaireia panta dhladh : owners,managers, operators, brokers etc):

parakolouthisi taksidiou apo to a ws to wmega
ekdosh odhgiwn stous ploiarxous sxetika me fortia
odhgies fortwshs
posothtes
xeirismo fortiwn (px thermansh) 
ekfortwsh
LOI kai fortwtikes 
paroxh plhroforiwn se naylwtes kai tmhma naylwsewn ths idias etaireias
appointment praktorwn kai rymoulkwn sta limania
petreleyseis

----------


## Morgan

> Kalimera, 
> Tha ithela na matho sxedika me ergasia se crew dept. Mou exei ginei protasi apo megali etairia sto Faliro gia crew dept assistant. Ti mistho na zitiso molis ginoun diapragmatefsis, etsi oste kai na eimai antagonistikos (me endiaferei poly i ergasia se afti tin etairia), alla kai na min pao gia vasiko mistho.
> efxaristo


prospathise apo gnwstous na matheis thn agora.
an einai h prwth sou douleia eksw mhn perimeneis polla pragmata kai sthn telikh den einai kai anagkh na perimeneis. oloi (estw polloi apo emas) arxisame poly xamhla. 
h eykaireia einai na mpeis - meta eite kinhse ekei pros ta panw eite molis noiwseis ikanos mporeis na pas allou

----------


## natasha

den gnwrizw akoma polla pragmata gia to eidos tis douleias, prokeitai pantws gia managers.apla ithela peripou na xerw ti mporei na perilamvanei to antikeimeno auto.

sas euxaristw polu kai tous duo. :Smile:

----------


## nalexiou

Δεν έχω ΄σχέση με την Ναυτιλία και έχω να κάνω μια εργασία στο μεταπτυχιακό μου για το επάγγελμα του Ναυτικού Πρακτορα στην Ελλάδα. Έχει κανείς πληροφορίες σχετικά; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Morgan

gia ti plhrofories psaxneis?
tha sou proteinana milhseis me ena praktoreio ston peiraia kai na tous peis ti theleis.
tha se voithisoun sigoura.
aples plhrofories mporoume kai apo edw

----------


## nalexiou

Είμαι στο μεταπτυχιακό του Οργάνωση και Διαχείριση Συστημάτων Μεταφορών και έχουμε ένα μάθημα με θέμα θαλάσσιες μεταφορές και η΄εργασία που έχω να κάνω έχει αυτό τον ακριβή τίτλο "Το επάγγελμα του Ναυτικού πρακτορα στην Ελλάδα"

Θα ήθελα να μάθω κατ'αρχήν ποια είναι μεγάλα τέτοια γραφεία, και να βρω ενδεχομένως brochures δικά τους, ή άλλες παρουσιάσεις τους και στοιχεία για τον κλάδο γενικά.

Έχω πάρει μια ιδέα τι κάνουν αλλά θα ήθελα να βρω γύρω από αυτά μια μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.
Παρεμπιπτόντως πολύ καλό το site αυτό

Ότι πληροφορίες έχεις καλοδεχούμενες

----------


## efouskayak

http://www.sneal.gr/main/index_en.htm

Ορίστε ενα μεγάλο ναυτιλιακό πρακτορείο.

----------


## Morgan

me ayta ta praktoreia exoun synergastei etaireies pou exw ergasthei

ANDRIAKON SHIPPING - SYROS - VASSILIKOS BROS
10, Akti Papagou, Syros island, Greece
Tel: +22810 84444 (multiline)
Fax: +22810 86523
Tlx: 293142 THAK GR
Email: vassilikos@syr.forthnet.gr



BARWIL HELLAS LTD. SHIPPING AGENCIES 2 Iasonos str.
185 37 Piraeus
Tel: + 30 2104521784
Fax: + 30 2104287398
Website: www.barwil.com


FAIRDEAL GROUP
34, Alex Papanastasiou Ave.
Kastella 185 33 Piraeus
Tel: +30-210-4122220
Fax: +30-210-4123900
Telex:213033 IPOK GR
Email: piraeus@fairdeal.gr
Website: www.fairdeal.gr


GAC SHIPPING S.A.
3 Constantinou Paleologou Street,
185 35 Piraeus
Tel: +30-210-418 4915
Fax: +30-210-418 4919
Email: greece@gacworld.com
Website: www.gacworld.com/greece


INCHAPE SHIPPING SERVICES
55 Polydefkous Street
Piraeus 185 45
Tel: (+30) 210 4224900
Fax: (+30) 210 4224908
Email: issgr@hol.gr



KYVERNITIS
20, Bouboulinas, Piraeus
Tel: 2104227063
Fax: 2104227089
Website: www.kyvernitis.gr



MYLAKI SHIPPING AGENCY LTD.
43, Iroon Polytechniou Str. Piraeus 185 35
Tel: +30 210 4223355 (10 LINES)
Fax: +30 210 4223356
Tlx: +211048
Email: mylaki@otenet.gr
Website: www.mylaki-shipping.gr
Mylaki is activated for 20 years in Greek shipping market, running its own offices in all main Greek ports.

----------


## nbutterfly

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...Είμαι και εγώ καινούργια στο forum και μου χει δημιουργηθεί μια απορία...Έχω δει ότι υπάρχουν 2 εταιρείες Kristen:Η Kristen Marine που είναι κάπου στο Μαρούσι και η Kristen Navigation που είναι στην Καλλιθέα.Είναι και οι 2 του Αγγελικούση?Ποιά είναι η διαφορά της μιας με την άλλη???Πάντα νόμιζα ότι υπάρχει μια Kristen!  :Wink:

----------


## fcuk

nbutterfly καλησπερα 
welcome στο φορουμ

Νομιζω οτι το ποιο ορθο ειναι να κανεις την ερωτηση σου στα τοπικ 
της ποντοπορου ναυτιλιας γιατι απο εδω μαλλον δεν θα παρεις αμεσα απαντηση. :Wink: 

Εγω προσωπικα ξερω αυτην του Αγγελικουση που ειναι στην Συγγρου  τωρα για την αλλη δεν ξερω.

----------


## nbutterfly

Καλησπέρα και πάλι!Όπως είπα είμαι καινούργια στο forum και θέτω και εδώ μια ερώτηση την οποία έχω αναρτήσει και στο τόπικ με τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες... Έλεγα λοιπόν ότι μου χει δημιουργηθεί μια απορία:έχω δει ότι υπάρχουν 2 εταιρείες Kristen:Η Kristen Marine που είναι στο Μαρούσι και η Kristen Navigation που είναι Καλλιθέα.Είναι και οι 2 του Αγγελικούση?Ποιά είναι η διαφορά της μιας με την άλλη???Γιατί πάντα πίστευα ότι υπάρχει μόνο μια...  :Confused:

----------


## Morgan

Μιλαμε για δυο διαφορετικες εταιρειες που καποτε ειχαν και οι δυο τα γραφεια τους στον Πειραια - Αλλες εταιρειες/αλλες αγορες . Η Κριστεν Μαριν εχει σχεση με την Ροξανα Σιππινγκ

----------


## Nassos

καλησπέρα σε όλους,

μήπως ξέρει κάποιος από εδώ το full style της παρακάτω εταιρείας

Pacific Bulk (οχι Pacific basin), είναι charters και operators  και η έδρα τους είναι στο hong kong.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Nassos

Kalimera


H Kristen Navigation einai tou Aggelikousi me edra tin Kalithea (syggrou) eno h Kristen Marine einai affiliated to Pancoast Trading (traders/charterers) me edra to Marousi.

----------


## P@niX

Yparxei mia eteria pou eksidikeuete se nautiliaka programata oson afora to software kommati ths kai exei megalh pikilia. Malista ena apo ta programata ths to Softway Communicator xrishmopoihtai se para polles eteries nautiliakes. Mporeite na rixete mia matia sthn selida tous. Tha brhte polla endiaferon pragmatakia ekei.

www.softway.gr

----------


## Morgan

το λινκ sample images σας δουλευει??
καλο θα ηταν να βλεπαμε και κατι απο απλα κειμενα

----------


## P@niX

Epeidi tyxainei na eftoiaksa egw o idios thn selida tous prosfata ta perissotera sample images akoma den leitourgoune...perimenw na mou steiloune ta images gia na ta balw sto link. Prin mia mera thn ekana upload. Tha kanw allo ena post otan mpoune kai oi eikones. Pantos apo osa diabaza sta keimena pou mou stelnane gia na balw sthn selida exei polla endiaferon services sxetika me thn nautilia mias kai to software kommati ths eteria eksidikeuetai sta nautiliaka programmata.

----------


## P@niX

ps. User type "Tzobeno"? hahaha  :Razz:  kalo  :Razz:

----------


## Morgan

otan valeis fwto pes mas. apo to pws fainetai ston xrhsth to programma eksartwntai polla...

----------


## Morgan

http://www.softway.gr/Shark_Shots/screen1.html

απο οτι βλεπω υπαρχουν πλεον δειγματα δουλειας στο σαιτ

----------


## Morgan

δεν ξερω αν εχει ξαναμπει αυτο το λινκ
εχω συνεργαστει με 2-3 απο αυτους στην λιστα

http://www.agentsone.gr/main/

και estimation disbursements 

http://www.agentsone.gr/main/pef.html

----------


## P@niX

Gia thn akribeia...

Den uparxoune se ola ta Software Products.

Apofasisane pos theloune mia pio entiposiakh selida kai mou zhthsane na thn anabathmisw bazontas flash ktlp (more money better work  :Wink: ). Twra sxedon thn teleiwnw. Oi fotgrafeies tha uparxoune full gia ola ta products sthn kainouria selida pou tha anebasw logika se kamia bdomadoula.  :Razz: 

Otan teleiwsei tha ksanakano ena post.

----------


## Petros

Φιλε Χρηστο τι προβληματα αντιμετωπιζεις οταν εχεις φορτωση/εκφορτωση στα Ελληνικα λιμανια? Πιστευω πως οι Ελληνες πρακτορες -αν εξαιρεσεις μικροπραγματα- ειναι συνεπεις και επαγγελματιες.

Περιμενω αντιλογο - αν υπαρχει- .

----------


## Morgan

δεν εχω σημαντικη εμπειρια απο ελληνικα λιμανια.
ξεφορτωνουμε  αγιους θεοδωρους και αυτο σπανια - φορτωμενοι απο μαυρη θαλασσα.
τελευταια φορα πρακτορας ηταν η GAC  και εκανε πολυ καλη δουλεια ειδικα οσον αφορα την ενημερωση για τις κινησεις των πλοιων.
σε αλλες περιπτωσεις που εχω χρησιμοποιησει ελληνες πρακτορες, ειναι σε δεξαμενισμο στην Συρο και στον Σκαραμαγκα.
Σε γενικες γραμμες δεν υπαρχουν παραπονα.
Ο ανταγωνισμος μεταξυ τω πρακτορων ειναι τρομερος και αυτο καποιες φορες δημιουργει τριβες ..

----------


## Dimitra-dosa

Χρειάζομαι την Βοήθειά σας!!!!!

Βρίσκομαι σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα και ετοιμάζω μία μεταπτυχιακή εργασία με θέμα "Ναυτιλιακή εταιρία εισχωρεί στην Διεθνή Αγορά". Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δυσκολεύομαι πολύ. Η διανομή των θεμάτων ήταν τυχαία με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω ιδέα από που να ξεκινήσω, που να ψάξω και τι να βρω.
Επισκεπτόμενη διάφορα site βρήκα το forum σας!! Νομίζω ότι θα μου φανεί σωτήριο!!!! Έτσι λοιπόν, παρακαλώ όλους εσάς που έχετε γνώση του αντικειμένου να με βοηθήσετε. Να μου δώσετε πληροφορίες που αφορά το παραπάνω θέμα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει ειδική νομοθεσία για την εισχώρηση μιας ναυτιλιακής εταιρίας στην Διεθνή Αγορά.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά για τον χρόνο σας!!!!

----------


## gvaggelas

Δήμητρα καλησπέρα. Για τί εταιρεία πρόκειται? Δηλαδή τί πλοία διαχειρίζεται? Σε γενικές γραμμές η ναυτιλία είναι μία παγκοσμιοποιημένη βιομηχανία και ειδικά οι αγορές όπως της μεταφοράς πετρελαίου και χύδην ξηρών φορτίων, είναι ελέυθερες που σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν εμπόδια εισόδου και εξόδου από την αγορά. Φυσικά για να δραστηριοποιηθεί μία εταιρεία στην διεθνή αγορά, (αλλά και σε τοπικές αγορές) θα πρέπει να εφαρμόζει ορισμένες νομιθεσίες (π.χ. ISM κ.α.).  Η εργασία τί σου ζητάει ακριβώς? Να καθορίσεις ποιες κινήσεις πρέπει να κάνει ο πλοιοκτήτης ώστε να δραστηριοποιηθεί στην αγορά? Να αναπτύξεις το οργανόγραμμα της επιχείρησης? Να σχολιάσεις το δίκτυο που θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσει (ναυλωτές, πράκτορες κτλ)? Μία καλή αρχή είναι να ρωτ'ησεις τον επιβλέποντα της εργασίας σου να σου ξεκαθαρίσει το θέμα (τί θέλει). Ρίξε μια ματιά στο βιβλίο Maritime Economics του Stopford το οποίο σίγουρα θα το βρεις στην βιβλιοθήκη του τμήματός σου. Είναι μία καλή αρχή. Αν έχεις κάποιο νεότερο εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## Michael

Ναι, αν γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένη θα βοηθούσε

----------


## Michael

Αν θες πες μας και την σχολή και τον τίτλο του μεταπτυχιακού για να καταλάβουμε το πλαίσιο στο οποίο πρέπει να κινηθεί η εργασία.

----------


## Dimitra-dosa

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους !!!! 
Eτσι έγινε όπως τα λέει ο GiorgosS. 
Μου είπε ο καθηγητής το θέμα και μην τον ειδατε τον Παναή :Surprised:  :Confused:  και όταν την δευτερη φορά του είπα να μου δώσει λεπτομέριες για θέμα δεν θυμόταν καν τον τίτλο της εργασίας!!!!!!!!!
Οπότε έμπλεξα!!!!!!
Ο τίτλος του μεταπτυχιακού ειναι "Διεθνείς Οικονομικές και Επιχειρηματικές Σχέσεις" και η εργασία είναι στο πλαισιο του μαθήματος "Στρατηγικές Managment". Νομίζω πως αυτό που ενδιαφέρει είναι τα επιβατικά πλοια και τα δρομολόγια τους στις ζώνες που επιλέγουν να πλεύσουν, την εμπορική πλευρά δηλαδή, όχι την μεταφορά εμπορευμάτων ή φορτηγών πλοίων, γι απαράδειγμα μια ξένη εταιρία που θέλει γραμμές στα ελληνικά νησια είναι εύκολο να δράσει ?? ή και το αντίθετο?? 
και.... στο επόμενο μάθημαμ θα τον ρωτήσω να γίνει πιο συγκεκριμένος αν θυμάται βέβαια και εμένα την ίδια.:grin::grin:

----------


## Michael

Σχετικά με το νομικό πλαίσιο:
http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=25199

Τώρα αν θες να δεις το θεμα από οικονομικής πλευράς θα πρέπει να εξετάσεις τον βαθμό συγκέντρωσης στον κλάδο, τις άτυπες σχέσεις με τις αρχές κλπ. Νομίζω πως θα σου φανούν χρήσιμα τα στοιχεία που δημοσιεύουν οι εταιρέιες που είναι εισηγμένες.

----------


## HAMBURG-EVOIA BURNING

o agelikoysis stin eteria ALPHA TANKERS & FREIGHTERS ektos apo ta bulk(fortiga) exei kai tanker?

----------


## Morgan

ta tankers einai sthn KRISTEN Nav.

----------


## sofaki82

Kαλησπέρα και από εμένα, είμαι καινούργια στην παρέα.Θα ήθελα να πείτε απόψεις για την marmaras navigation, έχει καλή φήμη πληρώνουν καλα?

----------


## Morgan

Kalws irthes sthn parea mas loipon kai na sai kala gia thn erwthsh..

An plhrwnei mia etaireia kala einai poly sxetiko...esy as poume ti dineis, kai posa perimeneis oti pianeis sthn piatsa...
milaw me aplous kai "laikous" orous wste na katalaveis ti prepei h ' ti mporeis na perimeneis.
ayto pou mporw na se diavevaiwsw einai oti milame gia mia megalh ellhnikh paradosiakh etaireia .
Exwntas anthrwpous filous na doulevoun ekei xronia, mporw pali na pw pws kaneis ma kaneis den exase xrhmata ; to antitheto.
Dyskolo grafeio gia gynaikes opws kai sxedon kathe grafeio ston Peiraia.
Kala kouragia kai na skeftesai prwtistos pws tha mpeis kai vasika to na mpeis kai meta to posa tha pareis - arga h grhgora ta xrhmata tha erthoun.
Oti allh aporia exeis mporeis na mpeis sto themataki " ergasia se naytiliako grafeio"

----------


## gvaggelas

Από την εθνική Βραζιλίας του '80 εμπνεύστηκε η οικογένεια Τσάκου για να «βαφτίσει» τα δύο νεότευκτα δεξαμενόπλοιά της Socrates και... Selecao. 
Η Tsakos Energy Navigation πέτυχε την σε πολύ καλές τιμές τριετή χρονοναύλωση σε μεγάλη πετρελαϊκή εταιρεία νοτιοαμερικανικών συμφερόντων. Τα έσοδα από αυτές τις μισθώσεις προβλέπεται να ξεπεράσουν τα 700 εκατ. δολάρια. 
Αν και «παίζει» σε ρυθμό σάμπα, ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της ΤΕΝ, Νίκος Π. Τσάκος, βραζιλιάνικη σημαία δεν έβαλε στα πλοία.
Προτίμησε την ελληνική. 

Μ. Γελ. (αναδημοσίευση ΚΥΡΙΑΚΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟΤΥΠΙΑ, 3/2/2008)

----------


## Baggeliq

*Ελληνική σημαία σε δέκα δεξαμενόπλοια ύψωσε Γ. Οικονόμου*
http://www.mediashipping.gr

Στροφή στην ελληνική σημαία κάνει ο εφοπλιστής κ. Γιώργος Οικονόμου, αφού, σύμφωνα με ασφαλείς πληροφορίες, ύψωσε σε δέκα πλοία του την ελληνική σημαία.Τα πλοία που έφερε στο ελληνικό νηολόγιο είναι τα δεξαμενόπλοια «Ζούμα», «Λοβίνα», «Μοντέγκο», «Μπονίτα», «Κάρμελ», «Ιπανέμα», «Μοντερέι», «Πρίμο Στελθ», «Ταμάρα» και «Βένις», ενώ δεν αποκλείεται τους επόμενους μήνες να φέρει και άλλα, δεδομένου ότι διαθέτει συνολικά 57 πλοία. Τα δέκα δεξαμενόπλοια ανήκουν στην εταιρεία Cardiff, η οποία είναι μία από τις τρεις ναυτιλιακές του εταιρείες (μαζί με την Dryships και την Drytank). Τα επτά από τα δέκα πλοία κατασκευάσθηκαν την τριετία 2005 - 2007 και η συνολική χωρητικότητα των πλοίων ανέρχεται στους 600.000 κόρους. Ο Ελληνας μεγαλοεφοπλιστής διαθέτει με όλες του τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες έναν στόλο από 57 πλοία, που η χωρητικότητά του ανέρχεται σε 6.086.134 τόνους. Από τα πλοία αυτά τα 19 είναι δεξαμενόπλοια και 38 bulk carriers. Ο κ. Οικονόμου βρίσκεται στην τέταρτη θέση μεταξύ των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών, τόσο ως προς τη χωρητικότητα όσο και ως προς τον αριθμό των πλοίων κατά το έτος 2007.
 Η πορεία του
Ο κ. Οικονόμου είναι ο δεύτερος μεγαλύτερος πλοιοκτήτης πλοίων Panamax στον κόσμο. Ξεκίνησε την επαγγελματική του ενασχόληση με την ναυτιλία το έτος 1976, ως Superintendent Engineer στη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία Thenamaris Ship Management της οικογένειας Μαρτίνου. Την περίοδο από το 1981 μέχρι το 1986 που κατείχε τη θέση του γενικού διευθυντή της Ωκεανίας, Ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού στη Νέα Υόρκη. Από το 1986 και μέχρι το 1991 προσπάθησε να ασχοληθεί πιο ενεργά με τη διαχείριση πλοίων και επένδυσε διαδοχικά σε αρκετές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες.
Το έτος 1991 αποφάσισε την ίδρυση της εταιρείας Cardiff Marine Inc, Group of Companies. Ο κ. Οικονόμου σήμερα είναι μέλος των συμβουλίων ABS, Intertanko Hellenic Shipping Forum και του Lloyds Register Ελληνικής Συμβουλευτικης Επιτροπής. Από το 1986 διαχειρίστηκε σταδιακά μέχρι σήμερα έναν στόλο που υπερβαίνει τους 10.000.000 τόνους.
Το 1997 η εταιρεία εγκατέλειψε τον Πειραιά και εγκαταστάθηκε στο Μαρούσι, στο κτίριο Omega Building. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2005 η εταιρεία του Dryships εισήλθε στη χρηματιστηριακή αγορά του Nasdaq, με αρχική τιμή της μετοχής της 17,82 δολάρια και εκτοξεύθηκε στα 130 δολάρια περίπου, σημειώνοντας άνοδο κατά 550%.
Ο κ. Γεώργιος Οικονόμου ασχολείται τρεις δεκαετίες με τη ναυτιλία και έχει αποκτήσει μεγάλη εμπειρία εργαζόμενος σε διάφορους τομείς της ναυτιλιακής δραστηριότητας. Γεννήθηκε και μεγάλωσε στην Αθήνα. Σπούδασε στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες στο Massachusetts Institute of Technology στη Bοστόνη. Το 1976 απέκτησε το πρώτο πτυχίο του, Bachelor of Science και στη συνέχεια Master of Science στην Shipyard, Shipping and Management.
Σήμερα είναι πρόεδρος και Chief Executive Officer της εισηγμένης ναυτιλιακής εταιρείας DryShips Inc από την ίδρυσή της, το έτος 2004.
Η εταιρεία αυτή μπήκε στο χρηματιστήριο Nasdaq της Νέας Υόρκης τον Φεβρουάριο του 2005 και θεωρείται ότι είναι η εταιρεία με την μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη στον τομέα του ξηρού φορτίου.

----------


## Apostolos

Εύγε του!!!

----------


## Baggeliq

> Εύγε του!!!


ειναι περιεργο αλλα το καταφερε..

----------


## gvaggelas

Μήπως η είδηση να μεταφερθεί στο Press ποντοπόρου?
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?t=474&page=18

----------


## markesini

Σαν κι εσένα κ εγώ δήμητρα έκανα ένα μεταπτυχιακό, αλλά στην ναυτιλία οπότε πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω σε αυτό που περιμένουν ακαδημαικά στην σχολή σου!
Πρότον πρέπει να υποθέσεις  ότι πρέπει να ιδρύσεις μια εταιρία! για ευνόητους λόγους θα είναι μια Α μονοβάπορη εταιρία! Νομικά χρειάζεται να ιδρύσεις μια πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρία του νόμου 959/79 που θα έχει στην ιδιοκτησία της το πλοία, και μια εταιρία του νόμου 89/67 που είναι τύπου offshore και θα έχει τη διαχείρηση του πλοίου!
Τώρα χρειάζεται να βρεις πλοίο ή από ναυπήγηση ή από αγορά μεταχειρισμένου (αυτό το αναλαμβάνουν οι snp brokers συνήθως) και να βρεις χρηματοδότηση κυρίως σε μορφή δανείου από τράπεζα! στη συνέχεια παίρνεις το πλοίο και το ναυλώνεις! τώρα έχεις έτοιμη μια ναυτιλιακή που δραστηριοποιείται στην διεθνή αγορά! Αν νομίζεις ότι αυτά βοηθούν contact me για περισσότερα!

----------


## markesini

hi all, βλέπω πολλή συζήτηση γύρω από agents  και μου αρέσει το topic, διάβασα πολύ ωραία πραγματάκια, και θέλω τη γνώμη όλων σας! Είμαι πρώην πράκτορας και ξεκινάω τώρα στην ελλάδα ένα representation (καλή ώρα σαν την agentsone που είδα αναφορά σε κάποια post πριν), για ένα αιγυπτιακό πρακτορείο (πολύ μεγάλη firm) που κάνει όλα τα αιγυπτιακά λιμάνια και suez κτλ... 
Πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον στην αγορά του πειραιά; Αν είστε στο χώρο θα κάνατε αλλαγή πράκτορα π.χ. έστω δοκιμαστικά ή άδικα προσπαθώ; Επίσης θέλω από τους πιο έμπειρους του χώρου να πουν καμιά γνώμη από που και πως να αρχίσω... 
Εν καιρώ, θα γίνουν και οι κατάλληλες αναφορές στο topic "shipping agents around the world" με πλήρη στοιχεία και αναφορές.

----------


## Morgan

Exw ergasthei se antistoixo grafeio sthn arxh ths karieras mou.
eidika gia praktoreia sthn egypto me oles tis idiaiterothtes ths perioxhs, pisteyw pws einai dyskolo na allaksei mia etaireia kapoion pou xrhsimopoiei xronia.
einai me liga logia thema empistosynhs pou exei xtistei me ton kairo. 

parolla ayta an antiproswpeyeis sovarous anthrwpous kai me swsto / dynato pelatologio , panta yparxei prooptikh. - einai omws dyskolo . mhn ksexnas pws exeis na antimetwpiseis kai thn kaxypopsia alla kai thn entash ths agoras.

mhn kynhgas tous operators, prospathise na ftaseis sta pio pshla klimakia...tha sou parei isws parapanw xrono alla me kalytera apotelesmata.

thelei treksimo kai kynhgi. einai douleia " aeritzidikh" (me thn kalh ennoia)  kai ws ek toutou apaitei to ligotero TREKSIMO.

----------


## markesini

exeis dikio sto idio simperasma exo ftasei ligo eos poli k ego... alla to palevo kai elpizo sta kalitera apotelesmata... giauto zitao ti gnomi anthropon pou kseroun... kai oti allo exeis sto mialo sou mi distaseis na to grapseis, kalitera na peis kati pou einai entelos axristo para na paraleipseis na peis kati poli xrisimo!

----------


## markesini

oraia auta pou grafeis.... alla mallon teleiose idi i ergasia gia na min iparxei apantisi apo tin endiaferomeni.... kai episis to antikeimeno pou proteineis tha itan mia poli oraia ergasia pou tha patone, ki auto epeidi mia grammi stis kiklades den mporei na theorithei diethnis nautiliaki agora....!mallon teinei sto esoteriko aktoploiko organomeno oligopolio. anyway oraios giati eisai apo tous ligous pou prospathisan , apo oti eida, na voithisoun tin kopela kai oxi na to paiksoun eksipnoi!

----------


## ilias1535

Γειά σας παιδιά,μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου δώσει foto για τα πλοία αυτής της εταιρίας.Εχω ακούσει οτι εκτός απο τα aegeani,ii,iii,iv...κτλ εχει και τα mentoil i,ii,iii.Επίσεις μου φαίνεται παράξενο που δεν τα δείχνει καν στο ais(τα mentoil)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δες στη σελίδα τους http://www.aegeanoil.gr/html/res_hig...d_shipping.htm
αν και από αυτά που αναφέρεις μόνο το Aegean IV το γράφει στα πλοία της. Μήπως τα άλλα είναι μπάριζες;
Αυτές τις δείχνει σε αυτή τη σελίδα http://www.ampni.com/fleet.asp

----------


## ilias1535

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε, ναι ποκεράδικα είναι αλλά και πάλι δεν τα βρίσκω ούτε εκεί ούτε πουθενά!Πάντως εγω ξέρω οτι λέγονται mentoil i,ii,iii και είναι του Μελισσανίδη.Αν θα βρει κάτι κάποιος ας στείλει.Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## falkonera

Δεν ρωτάτε στην αγορά να μάθετε πόσα καράβια έφαγε του πατέρα του ? Και αν δεν είχε και τις διατροφές θα είχε πιο πολλά καράβια...
Συγγνώμη αλλά σαν παλιάαα στον Πειραιά μπορώ να λέω τα σύκα σύκα και τη σκάφη σκάφη.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μας ενδιαφέρουν καλύτερα πληροφορίες για μια εταιρεία χρήσιμες σε κάποιον που θέλει να δουλέψει ή να συνεργαστεί με αυτή. Όπως για παράδειγμα αν πληρώνει καλά τον κόσμο, τι εθνικότητας πληρώματα έχει, αν είναι τα βαπόρια σε καλή κατάσταση, για τις συνθήκες εργασίας στα καράβια και το γραφέιο, για τη συνέπεια της εταιρείας στους ναυλωτές και άλλες παρόμοιες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Morgan

πως γινεται μια στο τοσο , να πεταγεται μια παλιαααα στον πειραια , να στελνει 1 μηνυμα και μετα να εξαφανιζεται χωρις να εχει τιποτε αλλο να προσφερει , δεν το χω καταλαβει ακομα!

οπως και να εχει συμφωνω στα λεγομενα του Παναγιωτη , για το τι ενδιαφερει αυτη την ενοτητα και τι πληροφοριες θα θελαμε εδω να μπαινουν.

Αν ακολουθησουμε την λογικη, ''κοιτα τι εκανε αυτοε παλια..." δεν θα ξαναμπαρκαρουμε ουτε θα ξαναδουλεψουμε για ενα σεβαστο αριθμο εφοπλιστων.

Ο χωρος εχει πολα χρηματα, ανταγωνισμο και πιεση...

----------


## markesini

file ilias1535, ta ploiarakia pou thes einai ta medoil i ii iii mallon kai einai tis aegean shipping an se voithaei! anyway ta eblepa kairo dipla sto limani tis elefsinas, mallon ta exoun gia bunkering ktl.

----------


## Asterias

Για να μη χανόμαστε στο άπειρο, και με αντίστοιχες εργασίες η αρχή είναι οι σχετικοί Νόμοι όπως πολύ καλά προετείνει κ ο markesini, για μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο δεν θεωρώ λάθος του καθηγητή, διαβάζεις τους Νόμους με τις σχετικές τροποποιήσείς τους ή κάποιο αντίστοιχο βιβλίο που να αναλύει Νόμους και τροποποιήσεις και βγάζεις άκρη.

----------


## Asterias

Ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος πιστεύω πως έχει και από τις πιο σωστές θέσεις και γνώμες για την επίλυση του προβλήματος.. Εξεύρευση Ελλήνων Αξιωματικών, μιας και αν θυμάμαι καλά σε σχετική δημοσιεύση στα Ναυτικά Χρονικά αναφέρει πως η λύση του φυλλαδίου δεν θα πείσει κάποιον νέο να πάει στο καράβι.

----------


## ilias1535

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά όλους απλά μου φάνηκε παράξενο που δεν τα δείχνει που8ενά.Απο όσο έχω ακούσει δεν δουλεύουν μόνο πειραιά αλλά περισσότερο Σούδα και ακόμα πιο κατω.(κατω απ'την κρητη αλλα δεν το λέμε που8ενα!)Τέλος πάντων με ενδιέφερε και σαν εταιρία η''aegeanoil'' γι'αυτό ή8ελα πληροφορίες.Βασικά με ενδιέφερε αυτή η εταιρία και η άλλη που εχει τα πλοία τα''vasilios'' μάλλον καρράς λέγετε.Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## Morgan

xthes sthn ERT World eixe afierwma ston Melissanidh...
Synenteykseis kai istoria gia to pws ksekinhse..

----------


## Leo

> Morganxthes sthn ERT World eixe afierwma ston Melissanidh...
> Synenteykseis kai istoria gia to pws ksekinhse..


Και που έχει φθάσει ..... :Surprised: , εδώ είχε προχθές φωτογραφία το ιδιωτικό  αεροπλάνο του, ένα embraer jet, με τα χρώματα της Aegean  :Wink: . Να μην επεκταθώ παρκάτω....

----------


## markesini

to provlima den einai oi kiklades, mia xara nisia einai, alla an to thes etsi, einai pali pio diskolo na vreis tin nomothesia gia na parei mia aktoploiki etairia adeia ploon stis kiklades(ennoeitai oti mazi tha parei kai kapoia alli agoni grammi ipoxreotika, me ti ploio den ksero.....!) kai tautoxrona na drastiriopoieitai se ena meros sto eksoteriko...! an mpleksei me autous tous nomous kai ta ipourgika diatagmata (vlepe Cabotage , agoni grammi , diakratikes aktoploikes grammes ktl) oxi ergasia den tha kanei, alla den tha ksanampei se ploio stin zoi tis.....
anyway, mallon opos ksanaeipa i ergasia teleiose kai einai mataio na sinexizoume to thema...

----------


## Asterias

Ξέρεις κάποιο Πανεπιστημίο που να έχει, σε τέτοια ζητήματα, ΠΛΗΡΗ συσχέτιση με την αγορά? Εγώ δεν ξέρω κάποιο και δε νομίζω να υπάρχει, μιλάμε για μια εργασία η οποία πρέπει να ολοκληρωθεί βάση του προγράμματος σπουδών, σύμφωνα με τη δεοντολογία του συγκεκριμένου επαγγέλματος, με τους ισχύοντες Νόμους και όχι με πιθανά παπατζιλίκια. Αλίμονο αν και οι Καθηγητές δίδασκαν και προωθούσαν πλάγιους τρόπους. 
Και αν θες και τη γνώμη μου και για τους πλάγιους τρόπους και για τους κανόνες του ισχυρότερου, αυτονόητο είναι πως δεν μπορείς να υπερπηδήσεις καταστάσεις και να βρεις παραθυράκια χωρίς την πλήρη γνώση των γεγραμένων και αποδεκτών Νόμων. 
Μια ή άλλη η συγκεκριμένη γνώση δεν είναι χάσιμο χρόνου.

----------


## markesini

nai giati toulaxiston prepei na sou meinei kai kati sto telos, oxi apla na to paikseis eksipnos kai na peraseis ena mathima! anyway Mallon o kathigitis tis kopelias mporei na min evgale tis kaliteres ergasies, alla toulaxiston mas evale sto tripaki na sizitisoume ligo edo mesa... kati einia kai auto!

----------


## Morgan

σχετικα ειναι αυτα Στρατο, αν ρωτησεις τους ναυτικους που του δουλευουν , δεν ξερω αν θα εχουν την ιδια γνωμη

----------


## Asterias

Καλά αυτό δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω και είναι άλλο ζήτημα, προφανώς θα έχεις καλύτερη γνώμη από μένα γι`αυτό, αλλά σε πληθώρα δημοσιευμάτων-ερευνών και λοιπών προσπαθειών βρίσκω πολύ καλή τη προσέγγιση του συγκεκριμένου ανθρώπου.

----------


## kokalo69

ερώτηση για τις συνθηκες εργασιες στα κοντεινερ της Δαναός για μηχανικους?
τους εστειλα σημερα βιογραφικο με email και μου απαντησαν αμέσως, μου εδωσαν να καταλαβω οτι ηταν ετοιμοι να με μπαρκαρουν και αυριο, βεβαια τους ξεκαθαρισα οτι ενδιαφερομαι για τον μαιο και ηταν πολυ θετκοι? παρακαλω όποια πληροφορια δεκτή

----------


## Petros

Και εγω στον τυπο ολα ομορφα και 'γλυκα' θα τα ελεγα. Δεν υπονοω κατι (ετσι και αλλιως δεν γνωριζω λεπτομερειες) απλα η λογικη αυτο λεει. Αλλωστε το κανουν και οι πολιτικοι και ξερουν πολυ καλυτερα.

----------


## Asterias

Δεν διαφωνώ, απλά στον τύπο υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις περί του θέματος και γι` αυτό θεωρώ πως έχει κάποια σοβαρή αντίληψη και προσέγγιση επί του θέματος

----------


## Michael

> Το business plan θα κατέληγε στο συμπέρασμα ότι αν έβαζα τα πλοία μου στην εν λόγω γραμμή θα πήγαινα - ως επιχειρηματίας - άκλαφτος και τελικά θα αποφάσιζα να πουλήσω τα δύο πλοία (trading, δλδ. Το τυχερό αστέρι των Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών) και θα έβγαζα σε μια μέρα όσα θα είχα βγάλει σε δέκα χρόνια με τη ψυχή στο στόμα.
> Θα τσίμπαγα το ζεστό χρήμα και...πάμε για άλλα. 
> Και αυτό είναι ένα πολύ ωραίο σενάριο που ανταποκρίνεται πλήρως στη πραγματικότητα. Έχεις κάνει όλη την εργασία και στο τέλος, δείχνεις και πόσο μάγκας επιχειρηματίας είσαι. .


Ωραίο το σενάριο, αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να ξοφλήθούν τα δυο αυτα πλοία; Δεν θα είχες πάρει κάποιο δάνειο; Και πως θα ήσουν σίγουρος ότι η αξία των δυο πλοίων δεν θα ήταν μικρότερη όταν θα πήγαινες να τα πουλήσεις;




> Διότι γλυκιά μου το πρώτο πράγμα που σχεδιάζει κανείς όταν θέλει να μπει σε μια αγορά, είναι το πως θα βγει αν στραβώσουν όλα. 
> Αλλά αυτά δε στα μαθαίνει - δυστυχώς - κανένα πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα.


Νομίζω πως είναι υπερβολική η ρήση αυτή.

----------


## poliv21

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΩ ΜΕΣΟΥΡΑΝΟΥΣΕ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΕΞΩ?

----------


## kafidas

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΝΩ ΜΕΣΟΥΡΑΝΟΥΣΕ ΕΠΕΣΕ ΕΞΩ?


 
εγω ξερω και πολλα δουλεβα εκει τιλ 6946823734

----------


## iorakog

Ρε παιδια με στειλανε στην νιοβης να μπαρκαρω,ειμαι ανθυποπλοιαρχος,πειτε μου ρε παιδια τι ξερετε για την εταιρεια ειναι καλη? εχει καλα λεφτα? τι φορτηγα εχει? ποσα λεφτα δινει ακριβως?ποσα βαπορια εχει?

----------


## Mirfak

> ερώτηση για τις συνθηκες εργασιες στα κοντεινερ της Δαναός για μηχανικους?
> τους εστειλα σημερα βιογραφικο με email και μου απαντησαν αμέσως, μου εδωσαν να καταλαβω οτι ηταν ετοιμοι να με μπαρκαρουν και αυριο, βεβαια τους ξεκαθαρισα οτι ενδιαφερομαι για τον μαιο και ηταν πολυ θετκοι? παρακαλω όποια πληροφορια δεκτή


  Απο συμφοιτητη που εκανα δυο μπαρκα στην δαναος σαν δοκιμος πλοιαρχος μου ειπε οτι απο τα βασικα προβληματα της εταιριας αυτης ειναι η ελλειψη χωρου(ο ιδιος την εβγαλε στο 1ο στο νοσοκομειο και στο 2ο σε δωματιο ναυτη με κοινη τουαλετα με ουκρανο ναυτη).Τωρα εσυ σαν μηχανικος μην σου φανει παραξενο αν βρεθεις σε δωματιο λαδα η καθαριστη.Το χειροτερο προβλημα ομως ειναι η προμηθειες.Το παιδι αυτο και τις δυο φορες πριν φυγει τα ειχε τα κιλακια του.Γυρισε πετσι και κοκαλο.Χωρις πλακα.Για μια περιοδο ειχαν μεινει μονο με φασολια και αναναδες!!!

----------


## Mirfak

Εχετε ακουσει αν ο Τσακος εχει βαλει τρεις ανθυποπλοιαρχους στα πλοια του?

----------


## Morgan

STA PLOIA POU KSERW EGW EXEI 3 AN8/XOUS (2 FILIPPINEZOUS-ENAN ELLHNA)

----------


## Rinio-chios

ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΠΆ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ... 
              Η TSAKOS ενώνει θάλασσα και στεριά


Η TSAKOS SHIPPING & TRADING S.A., στα πλαίσια της συνεχούς προσπάθειας εκσυγχρονισμού της εταιρείας και των υπηρεσιών που παρέχει στους ναυτικούς της και τις οικογένειές τους, έχει εντάξει όλα της τα πλοία στο δορυφορικό σύστημα POLE STAR 24 ώρες το 24ωρο. Με αυτό το σύστημα, μέσω ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή, από το σπίτι ή το γραφείο της TSAKOS, παρέχεται ενημέρωση για τη θέση του πλοίου (στίγμα του) σε οποιοδήποτε μέρος του κόσμου και αν ταξιδεύει, την ταχύτητά του, τις καιρικές συνθήκες της περιοχής που ταξιδεύει ( ύψος κύματος, περίοδος κύματος κ.τ.λ.). Όποιος επιθυμεί από τον υπολογιστή του έχει τη δυνατότητα με μια επίσκεψη στην ιστοσελίδα www.purplefinder.com, να κάνει χρήση του συστήματος. Τηλεφωνώντας στο γραφείο της TSAKOS CHIOS (τηλ: 2271029600), μπορεί να πάρει πληροφορίες ή επισκεπτόμενος το γραφείο, να κάνει χρήση του ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή που παρέχεται για το σκοπό αυτό. Ήδη ναυτικοί και οικογένειες εξυπηρετούνται καθημερινά, διατηρώντας ταυτόχρονα επαφή με τους ανθρώπους του γραφείου και με τα πλοία της εταιρείας, δημιουργώντας με τον τρόπο αυτό ένα σύγχρονο τρόπο προαγωγής της «ναυτικής οικογένειας», που φέρνει κοντά τα μέλη της και δημιουργεί αισθήματα ασφάλειας και στοργής.   







Υ.Γ. Αν και θα ήθελα να βάλουν όλες οι εταιρείες να έχουμε και μεις πληροφορίες για τους ανθρώπους μας

----------


## Apostolos

Το κόλπο έχει και ιντερνετ?
Ειναι free of charge?

----------


## Rinio-chios

Με Internet είναι!τώρα λεπτομέρειες δεν ξέρω.ότι διάβασα στην εφημερίδα.Δεν το έψαξα περισσότερο γιατί ο καλός μου είναι σε άλλη εταιρία.

----------


## L1M1T

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιος κατάλογος με τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες της Κύπρου? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## compass

Hi!!
Είμαι νέος στην παρέα αλλά επισκέφτηκα το forum σας τυχαία και το βρήκα συναρπαστικό… ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!! Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι αν και κατά πόσο είναι εφικτό να πλησιάσεις κάποιον ¨πλοιοκτήτη – πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία¨ σαν ναυτικός πράκτορας, ακόμα αν θέλει κάποια ιδική άδεια για να ασχοληθεί κάποιος με την τροφοδοσία πλοίων. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Morgan

AN EISAI SOVAROS H ME DYNAMIKO MARKETING KAI GNWRIMIES MPOREIS.
H DOULEIA STHRIZETAI STIS GNWRIMIES TO KOSTOS KAI TIS YPHRESIES.

----------


## compass

:Confused:   Με την τροφοδοσία πλοίων, ξέρει κανείς τίποτα, θέλει κάποια ιδική άδεια;

----------


## Morgan

Endiaferesai na anoikseis trofodosies ploiwn? Apo osa gnwrizw den yparxei eidikh adeia gia na dineis trofodoteis me trofima h alla pragmata ta ploia.Kane mia enarksh etaireias me tis sxetikes yphresies na provlepontai sto katastatiko ths kai prepei na eisai ok.
Kane kai ena thlefwno se enan gnwsto sou se mia naytiliakh (purchasing dept) na sou pei me pies proypotheseis epilegoun tous suppliers tous kai ayto einai (an kai gia tis epiloges… konta ston nou kai h gnwsh…)

----------


## compass

Σ’ ευχαριστώ πολύ Morgan για τις πληροφορίες. Ήσουν πολύ κατατοπιστικός. Μήπως ξέρεις αν ο παραλήπτης του φορτίου ή ο ναυλωτής  μπορεί να επηρεάσει την επιλογή πράκτορα.

----------


## Morgan

αυτο ειναι θεμα ναυλοσυμφωνου - η επιλογη πρακτορα μπορει να ειναι επιλογη ναυλωτη ή πλοιοκτητη ή provided competitive αλλα αυτο ειναι συνδυασμος/αποτελεσμα παραμετρων.
πολλοι πρακτορες εχουν πελατες ναυλωτες και αφοσιώνονται αποκλειστικά στην υπεράσπιση των δικών τους συμφερόντων - ετσι οι ναυλωτές φροντιζουν οπως οταν υπαρχει ταξιδι με τους συγκεκριμενους πράκτορές τους και   πλοιοκτητη τον Α ή Β να ειναι αυτοί (οι δικοί τους πράκορες) που θα επιληφθούν το κάλεσμα του πλοίου στο λιμάνι .

----------


## Morgan

Νέο Ρεκόρ Καθαρών Κερδών της ΤΕΝ, αύξηση κατά 50%....http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=4765

----------


## Apostolos

Για να δούμε μερικές φώτο απο πλοία της
http://shipphoto.exblog.jp/tags/KRISTEN/

----------


## lefteris22

Kalispera file,

Mporeis na mpeis sto www.ship.gr kai na vreis tin plhroforia pou psaxneis. Episis dokimase kai to Chamber of Shipping tis Kyprou mipws exei kati allo

----------


## L1M1T

Ευχαριστώ!!! Ν' άσε καλά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Episis dokimase kai to Chamber of Shipping tis Kyprou mipws exei kati allo


Δες εδώ
http://www.csc-cy.org/full_members.htm

----------


## gvaggelas

Στα Ποσειδώνια, δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο περίπτερο, έδιναν ένα βιβλίο με όλες τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες της Κύπρου καθώς και τα πλοία.

----------


## Morgan

δεν ειναι περιεργο να υπαρχει ελλειψη χωρου ειδικα σε παλιοτερα πλοια - δεν ξερω για την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια για να ειμαι ειλικρινης..

στο πρωτο μου μπαργκο εμενα στην καμπινα προορισμενη για τον λοστρομο και στο δευτερο σε αυτη για τον δοκιμο μηχανης (αν και ημουν ανθ/χος)...

οσον αφορα την τροφοδοσια, μπορει να ειναι θεμα μαγειρα, μπορει καπετανιου , μπορει απλα εταιρειας..

και μιας και μιλαμε για εταιρειες να με τι ακομα ασχολουνται οι ελληνες εφοπλιστες : http://www.theseanation.gr/2008/06/1...Ocean/867.html

----------


## Morgan

ΜΙΑ ΝΕΑ παραγγελία για τη ναυπήγηση δύο δεξαμενοπλοίων VLCC με οψιόν για ένα ακόμη έχει στα σκαριά ο όμιλος Αγγελικούση και, συγκεκριμένα, η εταιρεία του ομίλου που διαχειρίζεται τα δεξαμενόπλοια, η Kristen Navigation. Οι συζητήσεις, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της αγοράς, είναι πολύ κοντά στην ολοκλήρωσή τους και πραγματοποιούνται με κινεζικά ναυπηγεία. 

Η νέα αυτή παραγγελία είναι ένα μέρος του συνολικού επενδυτικού προγράμματος του Ομίλου, το οποίο είναι ύψους άνω των 2,5 δισ. δολ., το οποίο αφορά σχεδόν όλους του τύπους εμπορικών πλοίων.

Ειδικότερα, μέσω της Kristen Navigation, ο όμιλος έχει υπό ναυπήγηση επτά δεξαμενόπλοια. Η Kristen Navigation ελέγχει και διαχειρίζεται ένα στόλο από 23 δεξαμενόπλοια, εκ των οποίων τα 20 είναι τύπου VLCC. 

Επίσης, η Maran Gas, η εταιρεία του ομίλου που δραστηριοποιείται στο υγροποιημένο φυσικό αέριο (LNG) και το υγραέριο (LPG), έχει σε εξέλιξη ένα επενδυτικό πρόγραμμα, που αφορά την κατασκευή δύο πλοίων μεταφοράς υγραερίου μέρος μίας παραγγελίας από τέσσερα πλοία VLGC, τα οποία είχαν ενταχθεί σε μία συνεργασία με την Bergesen Worldwide Gas.

Η Maran Gas ελέγχει επίσης και διαχειρίζεται πέντε πλοία μεταφοράς υγροποιημένου φυσικού αερίου (LNG). Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι ο όμιλος Αγγελικούση είναι από τους λίγους εφοπλιστικούς ομίλους της χώρας που έχουν πραγματοποιήσει σημαντικές επενδύσεις στον συγκεκριμένο κλάδο.

Ολα τα πλοία είναι ναυλωμένα στη Ras Gas μέχρι το 2030, για να μεταφέρουν LNG από το μεγάλο κοίτασμα του Qatar στην Ευρώπη.

Ακόμη, σημαντική είναι η παρουσία του Ομίλου και στο ξηρό φορτίο. Η Anangel Maritime, η εταιρεία του ομίλου που δραστηριοποιείται στο ξηρό φορτίο, ελέγχει ένα στόλο από 18 πλοία, εκ των οποίων τα 17 είναι capes και ένα τύπου panamax, ενώ έχει υπό παραγγελία 22 συνολικά πλοία, εκ των οποίων τέσσερα panamax πρόκειται να μεταβιβασθούν μόλις ολοκληρωθεί η κατασκευή τους.

Επίσης, ο όμιλος υλοποιεί ένα πρόγραμμα μετατροπής δεξαμενοπλοίων μονού τοιχώματος σε πλοία μεταφοράς ξηρού φορτίου.

Ηδη ένα VLCC είναι υπό μετατροπή σε VLOC (Very Large Ore Carrier), ενώ σύντομα θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλα δυο VLCC.

Ολα τα πλοία, που είναι υπό κατασκευή, θα παραδοθούν μέχρι και το 2011, ενώ θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των πλοίων έχουν στο ιστό τους την ελληνική σημαία.

ΛΑΜΠΡΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΕΩΡΓΟΣ 
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/news/stat...11/1523801.htm


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## markesini

Μπορούμε να μαζέψουμε σε αυτό το thread όλες τις ελληνικές εταιρίες που ξέρουμε οτι δραστηριοποιούνται σαν ναυλωτές; Είναι Αρκετές αλλά πολές δεν είναι πολύ γνωστές.

----------


## Morgan

Malista! Kalhmera se olous…

Ayto einai ontws mia poly kalh protash.
Dystyxws eimai asxetos panw stis etaireies naylwsewn (fortiwn h' tonnage) ellhnikwn symferontwn. Eidika sta gkazadika ,e gw apo naylwtes kserw p.x. BP & Shell, CHEVRON, Vitol k.o.k….
Isws sta forthga na yparxei kati allo.

Yparxoun omws grafeia sthn ellad ata opoia leitourgoun gia logariasmo naylwtwn kai sthn ousia apoteloun ta epixeirisiaka tous skelh..

Ena paradeigma einai to Grafeio Ths TRAFIGURA sta N.Proasteia kai ena allo to grafeio ths LITASCO ston peiraia

----------


## markesini

πολύ καλή η αρχή απο τον morgan, και έρχομαι να προσθέσω ΕΛΠΕ και AVIN που δραστηριοποιούνται στο χώρο. Αλλά και από dry νομίζω ότι τιτάνας και soya hellas κάνουν κάποιες κινήσεις σαν ναυλωτές.

----------


## Morgan

EFOSON ARXISOUME NA MILAME, DEN LEME KAI LIGA PRAGMATA GIA TIS ETAIREIES?
ME TI ASXOLOUNTAI, ANTIKEIMENO ERGASIWN (TI NAYLWNOUN, POU, ME POIOUS KTL...)?

----------


## Leo

Ας κάνω λοιπόν εγώ την αρχή και να να πώ το γνωστό γραφείο ALLIED που δραστηριοποιείται στον χώρο του dry bulk. Ματαφορές  μεταξύ Αυστραλίας και Κίνας με φορτία εμπλουτισμένων μεταλευμάτων (concentrates), όπως επίσης και σε transpacific με χύμα φορτία τσιμέντου σε μεγάλους σάκκους πρός Δυτική Νότιο Αμερική και φόρτωση από εκεί με παρτίδες εμπλουτισμένων μεταλευμάτων απο Νότια και Κεντρική Αμερική για την άπω Ανατολή.

----------


## Morgan

Milas gia thn Allied sthn Filwnos h kapou ekei gyrw dipla sto parking?

Nomiza oti htan apokleistika shipbrokers

----------


## Leo

Νότια Προάστια είναι και έχουν επεκταθεί και σαν Ναυλωτές, πέρα από το brokerage και το Sale & Purchase. Πάντως ναι μιλάμε για το ίδιο σπίτι.

----------


## Morgan

OK.... swstos...

HISTORY

Four Greek brokers, Stavros Drakogiannopoulos, Costas Karadimas, Theodore Moissoglou, and Costis Tsalpatouros, whose well-known activities span two decades in International sale & purchase scene, founded Allied Shipbroking Inc. back in 1988.

Their aim then was straight-forward and simple: to offer a comprehensive package of contemporary added-value services to clients interested in acquiring or selling a commercial vessel within the shipping community, a task that requires experienced handling of delicate matters, vast market knowledge (both legal and financial), a trustworthy network of associates, and daily perseverance. In 1997 George Daskalakis joined them. Seventeen years later, this vision continues to be the mission of Allied. Today Allied Shipbroking Inc. has gained worldwide recognition and fame and is considered to be one of the best shipbroking companies in sale and purchase of vessels. 


ALLIED'S FUNCTION

Allied's main activity focuses on the sale and purchase of merchant vessels, including the dynamic sectors of new building and demolition. An additional service offered to clients, and only under specific conditions, is ship financing. Consultation is offered by a team of experts to assist interested parties in building their relationships with key individuals, banks and other financial institutions. Moreover, the company is engaged in vessel valuation, a service that in addition to its vast client base, is also offered to reputable national and international banks. Allied grants its clients the advantage of knowing how to achieve their commercial goals in the shipping industry.

In 2001, Allied was appointed and granted a seat on the newly-established panel of brokers valuating ocean-going shipping companies interested in being listed on the Athens Stock Exchange, and is a BIMCO affiliate. 

All brokers are members of the Hellenic Shipbroking Association (HSA).


PERFORMANCE & STRATEGIC GOALS

Allied Shipbroking Inc. successfully negotiates a great number of sale & purchase deals annually. Allied's goal is to increase this average through continuous investment in advanced state-of-the-art applied information technology, qualified personnel add-ins, incessant analysis of market data, and a focus on increasing the percent of its international client base.

Allied's detailed knowledge of the shipping market along with historical inside information allows for accurate and concrete consultation with respect to the performance of seaborne trade overall.


http://www.allied-shipbroking.gr/

----------


## Morgan

kai ston peiraia pantws ta grafeia htan poly kala kai me poly kosmo..

apo ta gnwsta spitia (egw tous iksera mono san brokers)

----------


## L1M1T

> Στα Ποσειδώνια, δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο περίπτερο, έδιναν ένα βιβλίο με όλες τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες της Κύπρου καθώς και τα πλοία.


Είχα πάει στα Ποσειδώνια αλλά δυστιχώς δεν πέτυχα το βιβλίο που λες. Ευχαριστώ πάντος για το ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## mastrovasilis

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΨΑΧΝΩ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΛΙΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ POLLUX ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΥΛΟΥΚΟΥΝΤΗ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΥΛΙΚΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΑΝΙΚΟ:?:

----------


## Morgan

edw pou postareis den to vlepw pithano na pareis thn apanthsh pou thes...
diavase tous kanones xrhshs kai kane tis anarthseis sou sta swsta thematakia.

----------


## mastrovasilis

> edw pou postareis den to vlepw pithano na pareis thn apanthsh pou thes...
> diavase tous kanones xrhshs kai kane tis anarthseis sou sta swsta thematakia.


sorry morgan  σε ευχαριστω....

----------


## Kapetanissa

> σχετικα ειναι αυτα Στρατο, αν ρωτησεις τους ναυτικους που του δουλευουν , δεν ξερω αν θα εχουν την ιδια γνωμη


Αχ, πόσο δίκιο έχεις Μόργκαν...   Τους ναυτικούς να ρωτήσουν. Διάβασα λίγο παραπάνω για ίντερνετ και ναυτική οικογένεια...  Μακάρι έτσι να είναι και όχι όπως εγώ τα γνώρισα τα πράγματα τρεις σχεδόν δεκαετίες πριν.

----------


## Morgan

Oi eykolies pou den yphrxan kapote einai logiko twra na yparxoun. Kai mhn sou pw oti arghsan kai olas!

H ousia paramenei – kai den afora apokleistika ta vaporia tou Tsakou – pws alliws vlepoun oi apeksw tis " syn8hkes pou epikratous sto vapori kai ton idio ton efoplisth" kai alliws to vlepoun kai to noiwthoun sto petsi tous oi mesa.

Thn prwth xronia pou eimoun ekswteriko gia douleia se grafeio eixa thn kalyterh gnwmh gia ton efoplisth pou ergazomoun kai isteya stis idees kai stis apopseis tou. 
Otan ekana episkepsh se ena vapori tou stolou mas, gia audit, oi mhxanikoi mou edeiksan mia efhmerida me synenteyksh pou eixe dwsei sto ekswteriko o en logw efoplisths kai anefere :  OI NAYTIKOI EINAI SAN TIS FRATZOLES TO PSWMI , MPOREIS NA TIS PSWNISEIS APO OPOUDHPOTE. APO AYTON TON FOURNO H APO TON ALLO, DEN EXEI SHMASIA. FTANEI NA TREFESAI…
Katalavaineis psychologia..?

----------


## Kapetanissa

Φυσικά δεν αφορά μόνο τα βαπόρια ενός συγκεκριμένου εφοπλιστή. Όμως εταιρεία με εταιρεία παρουσιάζει τεράστιες διαφορές. Κι αυτό αλλάζει, δε μένει πάντα σταθερό. Για το τότε και μόνο (αρχές δεκαετίας '80) μιλώντας, και στηριγμένη σε προσωπική πείρα, νιώθω εξαιρετικά τυχερή που αμέσως μετά τον Τσάκο βρέθηκα στα βασιλοβάπορα του Ωνάση. Ή πιο σωστά της Χριστίνας, η Χριστίνα ήταν τότε το αφεντικό, αλλά στην εταιρεία εξακολουθούσε να πνέει η γραμμή που είχε χαράξει ο πατέρας της. Και ήταν πραγματικά θέμα τύχης, γιατί εκείνο τον καιρό και οι δυο εταιρείες είχαν τα γραφεία τους στο ίδιο κτίριο. Ακτή Μιαούλη 85. Κατέβαινα από του Τσάκου με το ασανσέρ και είδα στον πρώτο αν θυμάμαι καλά (πέρασαν και τόσα χρόνια... ) να λέει το ταμπελάκι Σπρίνγκφιλντ...  Από παρόρμηση της στιγμής το πάτησα και βρέθηκα σε λίγες μέρες δόκιμος σε ένα από τα σούπερ τάνκερ του. Ουδεμία σχέση με αυτό που είχα αφήσει πίσω. Παλάτι. Και η συμπεριφορά του γραφείου απέναντι στον καθένα μας λες και ήταν οι γονείς μας κι εμείς τα παιδιά τους. Τι να σου πω; Μπορεί κι αυτοί για φρατζόλες να μας έβλεπαν... είχαν όμως την εξυπνάδα να σκεφτούν πως είμαστε φρατζόλες σκεπτόμενες. Με ψυχή και με καρδιά. Φρόντιζαν λοιπόν να τα γεμίζουν με τέτοια συναισθήματα που ο καθένας μας να δίνει τον καλύτερο εαυτό του. Από το μισθό ξεκινώντας, τις συνθήκες εργασίας, τους χώρους ενδιαίτησης... ως και στα στόρια και την αλληλογραφία...  Εγώ δε αισθανόμουν να δουλεύω εκεί... κρουαζιέρα έκανα. Και μάλιστα επιδοτούμενη. Ακόμη θυμάμαι μια ταμπέλα που ήταν κρεμασμένη στον αλουέ:

*Φίλε ναυτικέ, ό,τι και αν σου συμβεί, σε όποιο μέρος του κόσμου και αν είσαι, η εταιρεία να σταθεί στο πλευρό σου με όλες της τις δυνάμεις!*

Οι λέξεις μπορεί να μην ήταν ακριβώς έτσι, μα αυτό ακριβώς ήταν το νόημα. Δεν πρόκειται να το ξεχάσω όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν. Πέρασα εκεί τις ωραιότερες μέρες της ναυτικής μου καριέρας. Και δεν μπορώ να πω ότι δε δούλευα. Σας είπα, ο καθένας μας έδινε τον καλύτερο εαυτό του. Κι αυτό νομίζω ότι είναι προς όφελος τελικά της εταιρείας και όχι μόνο των ναυτικών. Να νιώθουν σπίτι τους το καράβι και να το νοιάζονται σαν δικό τους. Για την άλλη εταιρεία προτιμώ να μην πω λεπτομέρειες, μόνο πως ουδεμία σχέση είχε με όσα συνάντησα στου Ωνάση. 

Το ίδιο βλέπω και τώρα να συμβαίνει. Όπως ανέφερα σε άλλη ανάρτηση, έχω δυο νέα κορίτσια που σπουδάζουν καπετάνισσες γνωρίσει και συμπαθήσει τόσο που να τις βλέπω σαν κόρες μου. Μπαρκαρισμένες τώρα και οι δύο, κάνουν τα εκπαιδευτικά τους ταξίδια. Προτιμώ για ευνόητους λόγους να μην αναφέρω τις εταιρείες τους. Όμως και πάλι είναι η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Και βλέποντας και τις δικές τους αντιδράσεις, λέω πως είναι κέρδος για την εταιρεία να προσέχει τις "φρατζόλες" της... Καλώς ή κακώς μια ολόκληρη περιουσία εμπιστεύονται στα χέρια των ναυτικών. Και ειδικά των αξιωματικών. Όσο καλύτερους αξιωματικούς φτιάξουν, τόσο καλύτερο θα είναι και το μέλλον της εταιρείας. Αν τώρα ψωνίζουν πότε από τον ένα φούρνο και πότε από τον άλλο... μην περιμένουν και το καλύτερο ψωμί να φάνε. Θες καλά πληρώματα; Στρώνεσαι και τα φτιάχνεις. Τους αμοίβεις ικανοποιητικά, τους συμπεριφέρεσαι με ανθρωπιά, τους περνάς σεμινάρια, εφαρμόζεις τακτική να τους παίρνεις από δοκίμους και να τους φτάνεις ως τα ψηλότερα σκαλιά. Να νιώθουν την εταιρεία σαν οικογένειά τους, και σαν σχολειό. 

Λυπάμαι που για λόγους ανωτέρας βίας δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω το όνομα της εταιρείας που έτσι φέρνεται στις μέρες μας. Να πω και δημόσια το μπράβο που της ανήκει. Θα πω μόνο ότι είναι ήδη στην κορυφή της ναυτιλίας μας και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο. Έχουν πολιτική σωστή οι άνθρωποι. Ξέρουν πως το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό είναι κεφάλαιο για την εταιρεία και το διαχειρίζονται σωστά. Αντίθετα στο καράβι της μικρής, το ένα ατύχημα διαδέχεται το άλλο. Και όπως μου περιγράφει η πιτσιρίκα, μέσα γίνεται κομφούζιο. Τσακωμοί και αψιμαχίες συνεχώς. ¶ντε μετά να πάει καλά το καράβι. Τρέμει η ψυχή μου μέχρι να ξεμπαρκάρει από εκεί το παιδί και θερμοπαρακαλώ το θεό να την πάρουν στο επόμενο μπάρκο στην εταιρεία της μεγάλης. Να δει θεού πρόσωπο...  Και να μάθει σωστά και τη δουλειά της. Γιατί εκεί που είναι τώρα την βάζουν να κάνει φόρτωση μόνη της και βάρδια μόνη της... ένα παιδί με ελάχιστες γνώσεις...  

Και θυμάμαι τι ακριβώς  πέρασα κι εγώ όταν μόλις αποφοίτησα από τη σχολή με προσέλαβαν κατευθείαν ανθυποπλοίαρχο. Νόμιζα εγώ πως ήταν για καλό μου... Αμ, δε. Όταν έτσι διαλέγουν ανθυποπλοιάρχους, έτσι διαλέγουν και γραμματικούς και καπεταναίους. Κι αν το φτηνό το κρέας το τρώνε οι σκύλοι, τα καράβια με τις φτηνές φρατζόλες τα τρώει το σκοτάδι...  Φτηνές φρατζόλες...  Να σκεφτείς πως όταν πήγα στου Ωνάση δόκιμος, έπαιρνα περισσότερα λεφτά από όσα έπαιρνα στο προηγούμενο σαν ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Και φυσικά μου δόθηκε και η ευκαιρία να μάθω δουλεύοντας δίπλα σε έμπειρους αξιωματικούς. Θυμάμαι ότι ακόμη και ο Γραμματικός μας είχε δίπλωμα πρώτου καπετάνιου και είχε ήδη πλοιαρχεύσει σε άλλο πλοίο. Στα έδινε όλα η εταιρεία αλλά και ζήταγε να κάνεις το ίδιο. Ναι, δεν έγινε τυχαία ο Ωνάσης ο μεγαλύτερος εφοπλιστής του καιρού του. Είχε την εξυπνάδα να μεταχειρίζεται σωστά τις "φρατζόλες" του και όχι να τους πετάει ξεροκόμματα.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> Λυπάμαι που για λόγους ανωτέρας βίας δεν μπορώ να αναφέρω το όνομα της εταιρείας που έτσι φέρνεται στις μέρες μας. Να πω και δημόσια το μπράβο που της ανήκει. Θα πω μόνο ότι είναι ήδη στην κορυφή της ναυτιλίας μας και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο. Έχουν πολιτική σωστή οι άνθρωποι. Ξέρουν πως το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό είναι κεφάλαιο για την εταιρεία και το διαχειρίζονται σωστά.


Kαλό θα ήταν μας λέγατε,,να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι νέοι,,,,έτσι και αλλιώς για κάλο είναι..:mrgreen:

----------


## sonia24

> XEREI KAPOIOS PLIROFORIES GIA TIN ETAIRIA ARCADIA TANKERS.EIMAI B"MHX. KAI PSAXNO GIA POLY KALH ETAIRIA ME TANKERS,EXEI NA PROTINEI KATI KAPOIOS?THANKS


το μονο που εχω ακουσει για αυτη την εταιρεια ειναι οτι υποκειται σε ελληνικα συμφεροντα μονο. απο κει και περα δυστυχως... :Confused:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Και εγώ είδα πως τιμήθηκε με το βραβείο της καλύτερης εταιρείας δεξαμενοπλοίων της χρονιάς - ''Τanker Company of the Year'' - στα ''Lloyd's List Greek Shipping Awards 2007'' ,για την υλοποίηση του μεγαλύτερου ναυπηγικού προγράμματος δεξαμενοπλοίων στο κόσμο..

----------


## Morgan

> XEREI KAPOIOS PLIROFORIES GIA TIN ETAIRIA ARCADIA TANKERS.EIMAI B"MHX. KAI PSAXNO GIA POLY KALH ETAIRIA ME TANKERS,EXEI NA PROTINEI KATI KAPOIOS?THANKS


http://www.marinews.gr/search.asp
PHGAINE EDW KAI VALE ANAZHTHS : ARCADIA

POLY KALH ETAIREIA

----------


## Kapetanissa

Για καλό είναι. Αλλά οι γυναίκες στα καράβια είναι ελάχιστες...  Κι αν αποκαλύψω το όνομα της εταιρείας, θέλοντας και μη θα αποκαλύψω και την ταυτότητα της κοπέλας. Ειλικρινά λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ εδώ να αποκαλύψω το όνομα της εξαιρετικής αυτής εταιρείας. Θα βρω όμως τρόπο να το κάνω κάποια στιγμή χωρίς να παραπέμπω και στο όνομα της κοπέλας.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> XEREI KAPOIOS PLIROFORIES GIA TIN ETAIRIA ARCADIA TANKERS.EIMAI B"MHX. KAI PSAXNO GIA POLY KALH ETAIRIA ME TANKERS,EXEI NA PROTINEI KATI KAPOIOS?THANKS


Έμαθες φίλε τίποτα για την εταιρεία?

----------


## antonis tin

telika oles oi plirofories lene oti einai apo tis kaluteres tis elladas.to simantikotero einai oti gia tin ora diakrinete gia to filoelliniko tis aisthima.se teleti opou kai timithike, o proedros milise sta *ellinika* .kinisi oxi tuxaia...

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Ωραιά..
Οταν έρθεις σε επαφή με την εταιρεία ενημέρωσε και εμάς,,,πως σε αντιμετώπισαν κλπ..

   Thanks

----------


## fotini86

episis www.cyprusshipping.com

einai arketa kali. dinei tin dinatotita parousiasis etaireion ana poli

aksizei ton kopo!

----------


## Morgan

http://www.admibros.com/

mia kypriakh etaireia pou zhtaei kosmo ayth thn epoxh

----------


## ilias1535

Καλησπερα,μηπως 8α μπορουσε καπιος να μου δωσει την διευθηνση της kyla shipping company.?Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## unibomb

Γεια σας παιδια.Μηπως ξερει κανει τι παιζει με την Olympic Shipping του ιδρυματος Ωναση;Εχω ακουσει οτι παιρνει μονο Ελληνες.Ξερει κανεις τι παιζει με λεφτα,συνθηκες,πλοια κλπ;

Ευχαριστω πρωκαταβολικα......! :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

an se dialeksoun na pas - poly kalh etaireia..

----------


## Morgan

http://www.marinews.gr/article.asp?NewID=5475

mia apoxwrhsh pou shmainei polla

----------


## mike_k6

γεια σε ολους ειμαι δευτεροετης δοκιμος πλοιαρχος και λογω ατυχιματος δεν εφυγα ταξιδι τον ιουλιο, τωρα ειμαι στο ψαξιμο για εταιρια γιατι αυτη που ηταν να φυγω δεν με πηρε. μηπως ξερετε κανενα τρικ να αποφευγω την καραμελα του στυλ " ειμαστε συμπληρομενοι!" ?

----------


## Morgan

PERASTIKA SYNADELFE.

A)POSTARHSE SE SWSTH ENOTHTA.
B)H MONH APANTHSH STO ERWTHM ASOU EINAI OXI... SYNEXISE TO PSAKSIMO AYTOPROSWPOS KAI DINE AITHSEIS.
AN DEN SE EIDOPOIOUN , PAIRNE TOUS ME THN SEIRA NA TOUS RWTAS TI GINETAI. DEIKSE PWS THES NA MPARKAREIS KAI EKSHGHSE TOUS TOUS LOGOUS.

----------


## mike_k6

ευχαριστω morgan μονο πες μου αν μπορεις ποια ειναι η σωστη ενωτητα. και παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

Καλησπέρα,
μήπως ξέρεται την ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση των εταιριών που έχει ο Ι.Αγγελικούσης? (Anangel, Kristen, και μία άλλη δεν την θυμάμαι) Ψάχνω ώρα στο Google και δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.

----------


## Morgan

re kapetanie mas douleveis????

http://www.kristennavigation.com/

fatsa karta h addressa!!

Kristen Navigation Inc.  
354, Sygrou Ave.
GR-176 74 Athens
Greece
P.O. Box 77060, GR-17510 

Tel: +30 10 94 84 500 
Fax: +30 10 94 08 508-9-10 
Telex: 214341, 214342 KRIS GR  
Email: Kristen@internet.gr 

kane kai ena thl sthn anangel na sou poune to email tous :

ANANGEL SHIPPING ENTERPRISES S.A. 
Address: 354 Syngrou Ave, 17674 Kallithea 
Phone: 2109467200 
Fax: 2109408820

----------


## Morgan

> ευχαριστω morgan μονο πες μου αν μπορεις ποια ειναι η σωστη ενωτητα. και παλι ευχαριστω!


dokimase thn enothta me ta ekpaideytika taksidia dokimwn

----------


## Kaptain_Kris

> re kapetanie mas douleveis????


Εντάξει δεν το είχα προσέξει, μην θυμώνεις.

----------


## Morgan

kala den sou thymwsa ... xalara eimaste!

molis vreis e-mail gia  anangel, rixto edw na to dei k o kosmos

----------


## tsoukase

50 TOP GREEK SHIPOWNERS (In units)

COMPANY SHIPOWNERSSHIPS DEADWEIGHT
1. HAJIOANNOU GROUP (World & Stelmar Tankers) POLYS HAJIOANNOU 67 6.800.000
2. TSAKOS SHIPPING & TRADING - T.E.N. PANAGIOTIS & NICOLAOS TSAKOS 64 (14 ships under construction) 6.018.000
3. ANANGEL maritime & KRISTEN NAVIGATION JOHN ANGELIKOUSIS 55 5.000.000
4. THENAMARIS SHIPS MANAGEMENT DINOS MARTINOS 51 4.176.000
5. GENERAL MARITIME & UNITED OVERSEAS PETER GEORGIOPOULOS 46 5.490.000
6. ENTERPRISES SHIPPING & TRADING * STAMATIS & VICTOR RESTIS 45 2.500.000
7. CERES SHIPPING PETER G. LIVANOS 41 3.312.000
8. MARMARAS NAVIGATION DIAMANTIS DIAMANTIDIS 40 3.500.000
9. DYNACOM TANKERS GEORGE PROKOPIOU 39 (11 ships under construction) 4.000.000
10. LASKARIDES SHIPPING PANAGIOTIS LASKARIDES 82 (42 ships under 5.000 dwt) 441.000
11. EASTERN MEDITERRANEAN THANASIS MARTINOS 37 3.494.000
12. COSTAMARE SHIPPING VASILLIS CONSTANTACOPOULOS 36 2.055.000
13. CHARTWORLD SHIPPING LOU KOLAKIS 36 1.616.000
14. AVIN INTERNATIONAL VARDIS VARDINOYIANIS 35 1.622.000
15. CYPRUS MARITIME ANDREAS HADJIYANNIS 33 1.690.000
16. PACIFIC & ATLANTIC CORP. NICHOLAS D. PATERAS 33 716.000
17. TECHNOMAR SHIPPING G. GIOUROUKOS & A. STENGOS 31 1.040.000
18. DANAOS SHIPPING JOHN COUSTAS 30 1.557.000
19. POLEMPROS SHIPPING SPYROS & ADAM. POLEMIS 29 3.416.000
20. GOLDEN UNION & WORLD MANAGEMENT THEODORE VENIAMIS & GEORGE GABRIEL 28 1.800.000
21. BARCLAY SHIPPING EVANGELOS MARINAKIS 27 1.500.00022
22. GOLDENPORT SHIPS MANAGEMENT PARIS DRAGNIS 27 718.000
23. ELETSON CORPORATION GREGORY HAJIELEFTHERIADES 26 1.480.000
24. CARDIFF MARINE GEORGE ECONOMOU 26 2.570.000
25. GOODFAITH SHIPPING NIC. FRANGOS & NIC. MOUNDREAS 25 1.491.000
26. OCEANBULK MARITIME & COMBINE MARINE PETROS PAPPAS 23 1.618.000
27. LIQUIMAR TANKERS & DIORYX MARITIME DIMITRIS PAPADIMITRIOU 23 1.443.000
28. ATLANTIC BULKCARRIERS MANAGEMENT G & J KOUMANTAROS 22 984.000
29. AEGEAN SHIPPING DIMITRIS MELISSANIDES 21 434.000
30. BYZANTINE MARITIME MARIOS STAFILOPATIS 21 (6 ships under construction) 1.265.000
31. PRIME MARINE G. KOULERIS-E. TOUPOUZOGLOU-M. CHALKIAS 21 1.402.000
32. TRANSMED SHIPPING HARALAMBOS MYLONAS 20 1.659.000
33. VAFIAS GROUP -STEALTH - BRAVE MARITIME NICOLAOS & HARRY VAFIAS 20 2.752.000
34. TARGET MARINE ANTONY KOMNINOS 20 396.000
35. EUROPEAN NAVIGATION SPYROS & PROKOPIS KARNESSIS 19 1.623.000
36. ALLOCEANS SHIPPING 19 710.000
37. CIEL SHIPMANAGEMENT CONSTANTACOPOULOS INTERESTS 19 511.000
38. OLYMPIC SHIPPING &l MANAGEMENT ONASSIS 18 2.426.000
39. MINERVA MARINE ANDREAS MARTINOS 18 1.812.000
40. CHANDRIS HELLAS MICHAEL & JOHN CHANDRIS 18 1.683.000
41. CENTROFIN MANAGEMENT DIMITRIS PROKOPIOU 18 1.462.000
42. ROSWELL NAVIGATION KARAGIANNIS FAMILY 18 184.000
43. A.M. NOMIKOS & TRANSWORLD MARITIME CALYPSO & MARCOS NOMIKOS 17 1.140.000
44. ELMIRA SHIPPING KATERINA LANARA 17 609.000
45. NEDA MARITIME NICHOLAS & MICHALIS LYKIARDOPOULOS 16 2.140.000
46. TOMASOS BROS TOMASOS FAMILY 16 720.000
47. EUROCARRIERS S.A. LEO. CORBETIS & MICH. BODOUROGLOU 16 685.000
48. ALPHA TANKER & FREIGHTERS ANNA & CHRISTOS KANELLAKIS 15 1.920.000
49. SUN ENTERPRISES GEORGE S. LIVANOS 15/td> 1.600.000
50. MAGNUS CARRIERS GABRIEL PETRIDES 14 550.000

REMARKS - Ships under 5.000 dwt are not included - Vessels under construction are not included
Sources: Greek Shipping Publication (Stelios Fassoulas) & ELNAVI
* (other 86 ships under the control of SWISSMARINE and SAFMUR and 22 ships under construction)

==================================================  ===

TOP 40 GREEK SHIPOWNERS IN TONNAGE (OVER 1 MILLION DWT)

COMPANY SHIPOWNERSSHIPS DEADWEIGHT
1. HAJIOANNOU GROUP (World & Stelmar Tankers) POLYS HAJIOANNOU 67 6.800.000
2. ANANGEL Shipping & KRISTEN NAVIGATION JOHN ANGELIKOUSIS 5.760.000
3. TSAKOS SHIPPING & TRADING - TEN PANAGIOTIS & NIKOS TSAKOS 5.432.000
4. CERES SHIPPING PETER LIVANOS 5.115.000
5. THENAMARIS SHIPS MANAGEMENT DINOS MARTINOS 3.894.000
6. DYNACOM TANKERS GEORGE PROKOPIOU 3.500.000
7. POLEMPROS SHIPPING SPYROS & ADAM. POLEMIS 3.380.000
8. EASTERN MEDITERRANEAN THANASSIS MARTINOS 3.183.000
9. MARMARAS NAVIGATION DIAMANTIS DIAMANTIDIS 3.000.000
10. UNITED OVERSEAS* PETER GEORGIOPOULOS 2.958.000
11. EUROPEAN NAVIGATION SPYROS & PROKOPIS KARNESIS 2.890.000
12. GOLDEN UNION SHIPPING THEODORE VENIAMIS 2.760.000
13. CYPRUS MARITIME ANDREAS HADJIYANNIS 2.500.000
14. HELLESPONT STEAMSHIP VASSILIS PAPACHRISTIDIS 2.477.000
15. SUN ENTERPRISES - LIVANOS S. HELLAS LIVANOS FAMILY 2.349.000
16. ENTERPRISES SHIPPING & TRADING STAM. & VICT. RESTIS 2.300.000
17. KYKLADES & ERMIS MARITIME ARISTIDIS ALAFOUZOS 2.256.000
18. BRAVE MARITIME & STEALTH MARITIME NICOLAS & HARRY VAFIAS 2.250.000
19. CARDIFF MARINE GEORGE ECONOMOU 2.133.000
20. OLYMPIC SHIPPING & SPRINGFIELD ONASSIS 2.080.000
21. TRANSMED SHIPPING HARALAMBOS MYLONAS 1.850.000
22. AEOLOS MANAGEMENT EPAMINONDAS EBIRIKOS 1.823.000
23. CHANDRIS (HELLAS) JOHN & MICHAEL CHANDRIS 1.801.000
24. ALPHA TANKERS & FREIGHTERS KANELAKIS FAMILY 1.799.000
25. COSTAMARE SHIPPING VASILLIS KONSTANTAKOPOULOS 1.784.000
26. MINERVA MARINE ANDREAS MARTINOS 1.781.000
27. OCEANBULK MARITIME PETROS PAPPAS 1.749.000
28. CHARTWORLD SHIPPING LOU KOLAKIS 1.602.000
29. CENTROFIN MANAGEMENT DIMITRIOS PROKOPIOU 1.585.000
30. NEDA MARITIME NIKOS LYKIARDOPOULOS 1.529.000
31. AVIN INTERNATIONAL VARDIS VARDINOYIANIS 1.300.000
32. SAMOS STEAMSHIP INGLESSIS FAMILY 1.267.000
33. DANAOS SHIPPING JOHN COUSTAS 1.237.000
34. ELETSON HOLDINGS GR. HADJIELFTHERIADIS 1.227.000
35. CARRAS HELLAS JOHN CARRAS 1.124.000
36. ARCADIA SHIPMANAGEMENT CONSTANTINOS ANGELOPOULOS 1.100.000
37. TECHNOMAR SHIPPING G. GIOUROUKOS & A. STEGNOS 1.100.000
38. LMZ - TRANSOIL LIZA MANIOU ZACHARIOU 1.065.000
39. ANDRIAKI SHIPPING GOULANDRIS & SONS 1.008.000

REMARKS - Ships under 5.000 dwt are not included - Vessels under construction are not included

Sources: ELNAVI & Greek Shipping Publications
* The company has announced the acquisition of Metrostar tanker fleet for $515 milion. The deal is to be completed in the next few months

----------


## MPOUROU

ΟΧΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ KRISTEN NAVIGATION ΠΟΥ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΓΡΟΥ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΩΝΑΣΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΕ? ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΚΤΗΡΙΟ Η ANAGEL ΜΕ ΤΑ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η MARAN GAS ΜΕ ΤΑ LNG ΚΑΙ LPG .

----------


## Roger Rabbit

..................

----------


## Leo

Καλοκαίρι είναι φίλε nikitasko, δικαιούσαι να ονειρεύεσαι...:lol: απο την λαϊκή ρήση " όνειρα θερινής νυκτός ". Πάντως σου εύχομαι να το επιθυμείς να γίνει ή επιθυμία σου πραγματικότητα!

----------


## ArisM

Γειά σας, 

θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεος εαν μπορούσατε να μου πείτε τα ονόματα πλοίων της εταιρίας Allied Shipping που δραστηριοποιήθηκε στον Πειραιά από τα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1960 έως τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980. Εαν έχετε φωτογραφίες, ακόμη καλύτερα. Επίσης, εαν δουλέψατε σε κάποια από τα πλοία της Allied, σας παρακαλώ να μου στείλετε μήνυμα. Πρόκειται για προσωπικό θέμα που μπορώ να εξηγήσω μέσω ιδιωτικής επικεινωνίας. Τα πλοία ήταν νομίζω και δεξαμενόπλοια και ξηρού φορτίου.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

¶ρης

----------


## Morgan

Opws swsta anafer8hke parapanw, allo h KRISTEN MARINE k allo h Kristen Navigation .. pame parakatw

----------


## Michael

Αν υπάρχει κανέις που έχει εργαστεί στα πλοία της εταιρείας ΜΜS ( http://www.mms.gr/ );;
Θα ήθελα αν ήταν εύκολο πληροφορίες σχετικά με την εταιρεία από τη σκοπία του ναυτικού. Δηλαδή, π.χ. ποια η συμπεριφορά του γραφείου στο πλοίο, αν είναι καλά οργανωμένη εταιρεία, αν προσέχει τον κόσμο της, αν είναι καλή η τροφοδοσία και οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης και εργασίας στο πλοίο, παλιά ή καινούργια βαπόρια, αν έχει γκαζάδικα, αν έχει 2 ή 3 ανθυποπλοιάρχους, έλληνες ή ξένους κτλ. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## mastrovasilis

*Είσοδος στον τομέα των υποθαλάσσιων γεωτρήσεων*

Ενα βήμα μπροστά απΆ όλους βρίσκεται ο ελληνικός εφοπλισμός, αναζητώντας νέες αγορές και ζωτικούς χώρους για χρυσοφόρες επενδύσεις. Οι υψηλές διεθνείς τιμές του πετρελαίου και του φυσικού αερίου έχουν δημιουργήσει μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον για γεωτρήσεις και ανακάλυψη νέων κοιτασμάτων.

Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, Ελληνες εφοπλιστές εξοπλίζονται με υπερσύγχρονα drillships, δηλαδή πλοία που κάνουν θαλάσσιες γεωτρήσεις σε τεράστιο βάθος (φτάνει και τα 10.000 πόδια), ενώ παράλληλα εξαγοράζουν και εταιρείες που εξειδικεύονται στον τομέα αυτόν.

Πρόκειται για ένα πεδίο που αναμένεται να γνωρίσει μεγαλύτερη ανάπτυξη τα επόμενα 5-10 χρόνια λόγω του ότι η άντληση και παραγωγή υδρογοναθράκων θα μεταφερθεί σε μεγαλύτερα βάθη.

Στο παιχνίδι μπαίνει και ο όμιλος Τσάκου. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, με μία σημαντική επένδυση αποκτά το 40% κοινοπραξίας στην οποία συμμετέχει η νορβηγική εταιρεία Marine Subsea AS.

Η κοινοπραξία σχεδιάζει να κατασκευάσει ένα, σε πρώτη φάση, drillship με ικανότητα υποθαλάσσιας γεώτρησης σε θαλάσσιο βάθος 3.048 μέτρων και συνολική ικανότητα 12.200 μέτρων. Η Marine Subsea AS θα κρατήσει το 40%, ενώ το υπόλοιπο 20% θα το ελέγχει η εταιρεία πετρελαίου Sonangol που ανήκει στην κυβέρνηση της Αγκόλα.

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες από τον όμιλο Τσάκου, ήδη δύο ναυπηγεία της Νότιας Κορέας συναγωνίζονται για το ποιο θα κατασκευάσει το συγκεκριμένο drillship. Η επένδυση μπορεί να περάσει από τον όμιλο στην εισηγμένη εταιρεία του στο αμερικανικό χρηματιστήριο, την ΤΕΝ.

Για το πλοίο έχει υπογραφεί ήδη ναυλοσύμφωνο με εταιρεία πετρελαιοειδών που δραστηριοποιείται στη Δυτική Αφρική, με 600.000 δολάρια την ημέρα! Το κόστος λειτουργίας σε ημερήσια βάση θα φτάνει τα 120.000 δολάρια.

Το συνολικό κόστος του δε, υπολογίζεται ότι θα φτάσει -βάσει των τρεχουσών τιμών- στα 745 εκατ. δολάρια. Τα έσοδα της κοινοπραξίας σε πέντε χρόνια λειτουργίας μπορεί να φτάσουν τα 876 εκατ. δολάρια.

πηγή. http://www.marinews.gr

----------


## mastropanagos

Μαλλον η κινηση του κυριου Οικονομου πριν λιγο καιρο βρισκει αντικτυπο και σε αλλους εφοπλιστες...

----------


## Morgan

arghsan ligo oi ellhnes na to anakalupsoun edw pou ta leme

----------


## Morgan

http://www.kristen.gr/Welcome.htm

http://www.kristennavigation.com/

metaferoume to thema sto geniko me tis naytiliakes etaireies

----------


## captainstathis

Παιδια καλησπερα,ειμαι πρωτοετης δοκιμος πλοιαρχος(επρεπε τωρα να ειμαι 2ο ετος) και λογο μιας επεμβασης
δεν εκανα υπηρεσια το καλοκαιρι.Δεν ειχα κανει αιτηση σε καποια εταιρια και τωρα σκεφτομαι να παω στην Arcadia.Παρακαλω οποιος ξερει κατι για την
εταιρια(συνθηκες διαβιωσης,μερη στα οποια δραστηροποιουνται τα πλοια της)και γενικα οτιδηποτε για την εταιρια ας το γραψει.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

Τη συμπλήρωση 15 χρόνων από την ίδρυσή της γιόρτασε η Tsakos Energy Navigation (TEN) την περασμένη εβδομάδα στην παραλία του Grand Resort στο Λαγονήσι, λίγες εβδομάδες νωρίτερα από τα επίσημα γενέθλιά της.
Οικοδεσπότες ήταν ο ιδρυτής και διευθύνων σύμβουλος της εταιρείας Νίκος Τσάκος και η σύζυγός του Σήλια, οι οποίοι υποδέχθηκαν τους 200 καλεσμένους τους, στενούς φίλους και συνεργάτες.
Το παρών έδωσαν πρώην και νυν μέλη του διοικητικού συμβουλίου, ανάμεσά τους Bill O'Brian, ενώ ξεχώρισε και η παρουσία του αμερικανού πρέσβη στην Ελλάδα, Daniel V. Speckhard
Ο Νίκος Τσάκος έκοψε τη γενέθλια τούρτα και έβγαλε έναν μικρό λόγο ανατρέχοντας στις 10 Οκτωβρίου του 1993 όταν και ιδρύθηκε η εταιρεία. Προβλήθηκε ένα φίλμ με την πορεία της ΤΕΝ στον χρόνο 
Όλη η οικογένεια Τσάκου ήταν παρούσα πρωτοστατούντος του καπετάν Παναγιώτη και του αδελφού του Ηλία της Entrust Maritime, η Μαρία Τσάκου, ο Δημήτρης Δαλακούρας, ο Αλέξανδρος Τσάκος, γιός του Ηλία.

πηγή. Marinews

----------


## Morgan

για την εταιρεια υπαρχουν απειρες αναφορες αλλα και σε σαιτς ειδησιογραφικα , και (φτου να μην την ματιασω την κομπανια) , οτι λεγεται για αυτη, ειναι για καλο.
κανε μια μικρη αναζητηση, δεν θα δυσκολευτεις.

----------


## Morgan

το σαιτ ειναι ακομα υπο κατασκευη...
βρηκες εσυ κατι μονος σου Μιχαηλ?

----------


## Michael

Βασικά όχι κάτι συγκεκριμένο εκτός του ότι τελευταία χτίζει καινούργια πλοία και ζητάει κόσμο προσφέρωντας δελεαστικές αμοιβές. Θα ήθελα όμως πέρα από τις αμοιβές να δω και τα υπόλοιπα... (δηλ., _το τυρί το βλέπω την φάκα δεν βλέπω! [αν υπάρχει]_)

----------


## Morgan

Ti vaporia exei eipame? Me tetoia krish kai deleastikes prosfores… . akougetai kapws ontws!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το DNV δεν τη δείχνει να έχει δικά της (ίσως να έχει σε αλλο νηογνώμονα) αλλά δια χειρίζεται δεξαμενόπλοια περισσότερα εδώ https://exchange.dnv.com/exchange/main.aspx?extool=company&subview=vesselsoperated&c  ompanyid=183205.

----------


## Morgan

ok....

den vlepw na einai kai poly kainouria ta vaporia - isws giayto na kanei ananewsh

----------


## LNGmania

Σας παραθετω την ακολουθη εικονα και ελπιζω να ξεδιαλυνει την κατασταση  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

Χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες. Ευχαριστώ!
Θα ήθελα όμως αν υπάρχει κάποιος που να έχει εμπειρία από μέσα. Την γνώμη ενός ναυτικού. Αν είναι όλα καλά από μέσα. δηλ. τα γραφεικρατικά στο πλοίο, τί είδους πληρώματα έχει, αν είναι καλό το κλίμα από το γραφείο κλπ. Δυστυχώς αν και συνάντησα κάποιον από τον οποίον είχα και την αρχική πληροφόρηση, είμασταν βιαστικοί και δεν πρόλαβα να πάρω αρκετές πληροφορίες πέρα από το ότι ζητά κόσμο και έχει κάποια bonus κλπ... Ε, και όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε δεν μπορώ να πάω στην εταιρία και να ρωτήσω _"γειά σας, και by the way το κλίμα από το γραφείο πως είναι, πληρώνετε εγκαίρως ή παίζουν και καθυστερήσεις;κλπ."  :lol:_

----------


## consultant24

Παιδιά γνωρίζω πολύ καλά την εταιρεία από τον πατέρα μου.Είναι όντως αλήθεια ότι δίνει αρκετά bonus.
Επίσης έχει απο τα υψηλότερα μισθολόγια και πληρώνει κάθε 30 του μηνός και ενίοτε ακόμα πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## Ypox8onios

Ειμαι πρωτο ετος στην ΑΕΝ Κρητης και τα χριστουγεννα θα ανεβω αθηνα για τις αιτησεις...ποια απο τις 2 μου προτεινετε?

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Φίλε υποχθόνιε και οι 2 εταιρίες που αναφέρεις είναι πολύ αξιόλογες και στα ίδια πάνω κάτω επίπεδα σε θέμα χρημάτων. Έχουν και οι δύο αρκετά βαπόρια με ελληνική σημαία. Μην βγάζεις συμπεράσματα πριν κάνεις μια βόλτα από τα γραφεία των εταιριών και μιλήσεις με τους υπεύθυνους των πληρωμάτων.

----------


## Ypox8onios

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχουν κανει και οι δυο ενημερωσεις στη σχολη,μου φαινεται οτι η Eletson εχει στο κεντρο του ενδιαφεροντος τον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα...και εντος και εκτος πλοιου...αληθευει?ή ολα αυτα που μας ελεγε ο διευ/ντης θαλλασιου προσωπικου,ειναι φουμαρα??

----------


## mastropanagos

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχουν κανει και οι δυο ενημερωσεις στη σχολη,μου φαινεται οτι η Eletson εχει στο κεντρο του ενδιαφεροντος τον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα...και εντος και εκτος πλοιου...αληθευει?ή ολα αυτα που μας ελεγε ο διευ/ντης θαλλασιου προσωπικου,ειναι φουμαρα??


Εγω παντως ενα θα σου πω σαν πιο παλιος στη σχολη,οσοι διευθυντες θαλασσιου προρωπικου και αν ερθουν στη σχολη,ολοι τα ιδια ακριβως θα πουν..!!Εχω ακουσει πολλους απο δ'αυτους να μιλανε..!!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Η eletson σήμερα έκανε ενημέρωση σε εμάς..

----------


## Morgan

Ακύρωσε 12 παραγγελίες πλοίων η Navios Maritime

----------


## Nikos_77

Γειά σας και από μένα.

Δεν ξέρω αν γράφω στο σωστό σημείο και αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε.

Μου είπαν για μια εταιρεία που έχει την έδρα της στον Πειραιά, είναι σχετικά καινούργια, είχε 6 βαπόρια και πρόσφατα αγόρασε 13 από τη Γαλλία. Μου είπαν πως έχει κυρίως Panamax και κάνει ταξίδια στην Κίνα.

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος το όνομα της εταιρίας ή του εφοπλιστή (Νίκος κάτι...);

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Morgan

psilous sta axyra....(me thn kalh ennoia) - gia ti vaporia milas? tankers / forthga? ti?

----------


## HAMBURG-EVOIA BURNING

ΚΑΘΕ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ(ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΔΥΙΛΗΣΤΙΡΙΑ) ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΑΣ ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΝΗΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ...ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΑΓΚΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΜΠΛΕ-ΑΣΠΡΕΣ...ΨΑΧΝΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ Η ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ(ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ?).ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ...

----------


## Nikos_77

> psilous sta axyra....(me thn kalh ennoia) - gia ti vaporia milas? tankers / forthga? ti?


φορτηγά....μεταφέρουν κάρβουνο στην Κίνα κατά κύριο λόγο

----------


## moutsokwstas

την παρουσιαση του υπερσυγχρονου δεξαμενοπλοιου της εταιριας πετρελαιοειδων ΕΛΙΝΟΙΛ <<Απλιωτης>> εκαναν χθες οι υπευθυνοι της εταιριας, στους εκπροσωπους των ΜΜΕ της λεσβου. περισσοτερα http://www.dimokratis.gr/index.php?i...option=subject


_πηγη_ *εφημεριδα δημοκρατης 21/11/08*

----------


## antreas

geia sas paidia kai apo mena eimai kai egw kainourgeis sthn parea sas dokimos mhxanikos AEN se ligo kairo feugw gia prwto mparko :Smile: . Prwta apo ola thelw na pw polla polla mpravo sto palikari pou eftiaxe h eftiaxan to site ,kalh skepsh kai arketos kopos ston kwdika html h css oti ,h kai ta 2 mpravo kai pali mpravo kai to lew gt xerw kati liga apo glwsses programmatismou!
Na erthw sto thema mou kai na thesw to onoma ths etairias diamantisis pou xwrizetai se DELTAtankers kai thn omonumh etairia, epelexa authn thn etairia gia gnwstous logous(synithismenous) egw epelexa na paw sthn DELTA tankers thelw katarxhn na mou dwsete site marmas an exete uposh sas gt to google dn to niwthei....
apo oti katalava auth h etairia opws tous eida psaxnounai swsta atoma pou tha stadiodromhsoun sthn etairia kai giauto mas to epexe zorikos o kurios.maltezos(dokimokunhgos). ennow sxetika me ta mathimata thn sumperifora mas ktlp.
enw oloi oi alloi ousiastika mono pou den mas parakalousane napame me thn etairia tous autos dn htan etsi .....gia na mh sas kourazw all opoios xerei plhrofories katastash mesa ekei (lefta xerw posa alla dn einai to thema auto).Epishs ena teleutaio exw akousei gi authn thn etairia apo egkures phges oti dn se vgazei eukola exw dld se krataei papapanw apo oti prepei...kai oso thes na katseis.ennnow afotou vgeis 3os kai panw... gt ws dokimos ta 6amhna einai standar.kata poso isxuei auto?:shock:

----------


## mastropanagos

> geia sas paidia kai apo mena eimai kai egw kainourgeis sthn parea sas dokimos mhxanikos AEN se ligo kairo feugw gia prwto mparko. Prwta apo ola thelw na pw polla polla mpravo sto palikari pou eftiaxe h eftiaxan to site ,kalh skepsh kai arketos kopos ston kwdika html h css oti ,h kai ta 2 mpravo kai pali mpravo kai to lew gt xerw kati liga apo glwsses programmatismou!
> Na erthw sto thema mou kai na thesw to onoma ths etairias diamantisis pou xwrizetai se DELTAtankers kai thn omonumh etairia, epelexa authn thn etairia gia gnwstous logous(synithismenous) egw epelexa na paw sthn DELTA tankers thelw katarxhn na mou dwsete site marmas an exete uposh sas gt to google dn to niwthei....
> apo oti katalava auth h etairia opws tous eida psaxnounai swsta atoma pou tha stadiodromhsoun sthn etairia kai giauto mas to epexe zorikos o kurios.maltezos(dokimokunhgos). ennow sxetika me ta mathimata thn sumperifora mas ktlp.
> enw oloi oi alloi ousiastika mono pou den mas parakalousane napame me thn etairia tous autos dn htan etsi .....gia na mh sas kourazw all opoios xerei plhrofories katastash mesa ekei (lefta xerw posa alla dn einai to thema auto).Epishs ena teleutaio exw akousei gi authn thn etairia apo egkures phges oti dn se vgazei eukola exw dld se krataei papapanw apo oti prepei...kai oso thes na katseis.ennnow afotou vgeis 3os kai panw... gt ws dokimos ta 6amhna einai standar.kata poso isxuei auto?:shock:


Καταρχας μια συμβουλη,ακου πολλα πιστευε λιγα..!!Η εταιρια marmaras navigation ειναι μια πολυ καλη εταιρια τα βαπορια της οποιος τα διαχειριζεται η Delta tankers..Επειδη εχω συνομιλησει με αρκετα παιδια που εχουν κανει μπαρκο στο μαρμαρα,αυτο που μου ειπαν ολοι ειναι οτι απο θεμα διαβιωσης δεν εμειναν και τοσο ευχαριστημενοι,και κατι που αλλο ειναι οτι μεσα στο βαπορι υπαρχει εντονα το στοιχειο της ιεραρχιας,κατι σαν το στρατο..!!Και το τελευταιο ειναι οτι απο λεφτα μην ακους τι σου λενε,θα πας στο βαπορι και θα δεις οτι δεν ειναι ετσι..!!Αυτα απο εμενα,οποιος αλλος συναδελφος ξερει κατι παραπανω ας μας διαφωτισει..!!

----------


## Eng

Αγαπητε Ανδρεα,
θελω να σου ευχηθω καταρχην καλη αρχη και καλη σταδιοδρομια!
Θα ηθελα να σου επισημανω κατι για να το εχεις υποψην σου, η εταιρεια που επελξες αυτη τη στιγμη κανει 4 cape newbuilding (2 Κορεα και 2 Κινα), ειναι απο τις λιγες μεγαλες ναυτιλιακες που χρησιμοποιουν Ελληνες αξιωματικους αλλα και δοκιμους. Να ξερεις οτι οι περισσοτερες ναυτιλιακες δουλευουν την αγορα του Ανατολικου Μπλοκ ( Ρουμανια, Ουκρανια, Ρωσια κλπ) για αξιωματικους γεφυρας- μηχανης και Φιλιππινεζους για πλήρωμα. Επίσης ακούγεται μια ταση για φουλ πληρωμα Φιλιππινεζων. Οποτε για μενα θα ελεγα οτι εκανες μια καλη επιλογη και αν δειξεις το απαραιτητο ζηλο μπορει να παραμείνεις και για αξιωματικος.
Αγαντα λοιπον και καλη αρχη!
Υ.Γ: Δεν ειναι τυχαια η υπογραφη που εχω!!!

----------


## mastropanagos

> Αγαπητε Ανδρεα,
> θελω να σου ευχηθω καταρχην καλη αρχη και καλη σταδιοδρομια!
> Θα ηθελα να σου επισημανω κατι για να το εχεις υποψην σου, η εταιρεια που επελξες αυτη τη στιγμη κανει 4 cape newbuilding (2 Κορεα και 2 Κινα), ειναι απο τις λιγες μεγαλες ναυτιλιακες που χρησιμοποιουν Ελληνες αξιωματικους αλλα και δοκιμους. Να ξερεις οτι οι περισσοτερες ναυτιλιακες δουλευουν την αγορα του Ανατολικου Μπλοκ ( Ρουμανια, Ουκρανια, Ρωσια κλπ) για αξιωματικους γεφυρας- μηχανης και Φιλιππινεζους για πλήρωμα. Επίσης ακούγεται μια ταση για φουλ πληρωμα Φιλιππινεζων. Οποτε για μενα θα ελεγα οτι εκανες μια καλη επιλογη και αν δειξεις το απαραιτητο ζηλο μπορει να παραμείνεις και για αξιωματικος.
> Αγαντα λοιπον και καλη αρχη!
> Υ.Γ: Δεν ειναι τυχαια η υπογραφη που εχω!!!


Αμα μιλαμε για φουλ πληρωμα Φιλιππινεζων τοτε πλεον δεν υφισταται Ελληνικη σημαια στο καραβι,η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ακολουθει τη τακτικη που κανουν οι περισσοτερες ναυτιλιακες,δεν κανει κατι διαφορετικο...!!
Και κατι ακομα που ξεχασα να πω στο φιλο παραπανω,οτι αυτα που ακουσε απο το κυριο των πληρωματων να τα ξεχασει,ετυχε να κανω ship to ship με καραβι του μαρμαρα και μιλησα με δοκιμο απο εκει,σε πληροφορω οτι ηταν 4 δοκιμοι μηχανης και 5 κουβερτας επανω στο βαπορι:shock:...!!Και οταν περσι ειχε ερθει και μας ειχε πει τα ιδια ο κυριος Μαλτεζος του το ειχα αναφερει και απλα με απεφυγε..!!

----------


## Eng

[quote=mastropanagos;140926]Αμα μιλαμε για φουλ πληρωμα Φιλιππινεζων τοτε πλεον δεν υφισταται Ελληνικη σημαια στο καραβι, quote]
Παρα πολυ σωστα τοτε σιγουρα δεν μιλαμε για Ελληνικη Σημαια. Το αναφερω σαν ενα κυμα που ξεκναει να αναπτυσσεται στις ελληνικες ναυτιλιακες εταιρειες.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Mην είσαι απόλυτος ρε Πάνο..

----------


## mastropanagos

> Mην είσαι απόλυτος ρε Πάνο..


Πανω σε ποιο θεμα Νικητα???Σ'αυτα που ανεφερα για την εταιρια τη συγκεκριμενη??Εγω απλα ανεφερα αυτα που ειδα απο το καραβι που ηταν δεμενο διπλα μας της εταιριας αυτης και αυτα που συζητησα με το δοκιμο..!!
Και δεν ειπα οτι ειναι κακη εταιρια,μια χαρα εταιρια ειναι με πολυ καλο ονομα στην ναυτιλιακη αγορα..!!Ειναι ομως καποια πραγματα που πρεπει να τα λεμε..!

----------


## Morgan

> Πανω σε ποιο θεμα Νικητα???Σ'αυτα που ανεφερα για την εταιρια τη συγκεκριμενη??Εγω απλα ανεφερα αυτα που ειδα απο το καραβι που ηταν δεμενο διπλα μας της εταιριας αυτης και αυτα που συζητησα με το δοκιμο..!!
> Και δεν ειπα οτι ειναι κακη εταιρια,μια χαρα εταιρια ειναι με πολυ καλο ονομα στην ναυτιλιακη αγορα..!!Ειναι ομως καποια πραγματα που πρεπει να τα λεμε..!


μια χαρα εταιρία...

δημοσιο...αμα μπεις πρεπει να μεινεις

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> ΚΑΘΕ 3 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΤΟΚΟ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΑΡΑΜΑΓΚΑ(ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΔΥΙΛΗΣΤΙΡΙΑ) ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΙΑΣ ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ΝΗΟΛΟΓΙΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ...ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΜΙΝΙΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΑΓΚΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΙΣΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ ΜΠΛΕ-ΑΣΠΡΕΣ...ΨΑΧΝΩ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ Η ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ(ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ?).ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ...


Τα Ελληνικά Πετρέλαια δεν είναι;

----------


## panthiras1

Δύσκολες μέρες για την ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία.

Σημερίνό άρθρο της "Κυριακάτικης Ελευθεροτυπίας"
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c=112,id=58001892

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος την ιστιοσελίδα της εταιρίας του Λάτση?? ή σχετικες πληροφορίες όπως αριθμό και είδος πλοίων κτλ

----------


## Green Chaos

www.cmm.gr
 :Smile:

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Παιδιά (του πρώτου έτους  :Cool: ) τι κάνετε απο εταιρείες;

----------


## THEODOROS

EXO NA MPARKARO APO TO 1987 TAKSIDEBA ME THN ETAIRIA TOY AGELIKOYSI EIDIKOTITA NAYTIS MPORO NA SINEXISO TORA KAI EAN MPORO NA BRO ETAIRIA   KAI TI DIATIPOSIS THELI.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Πρέπει να ξαναβγάλεις φυλλάδιο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Βρήλκα αφιερώματα σε ενημερωτικά δελτία νηογνωμόνων για τις ελληνικές εταιρείες και την ελληνικά ναυτιλία γενικότερα, ίσως είναι χρήσιμα για αυτό τα βάζω εδώ:

Του ABS http://www.eagle.org/news/pubs/pdfs/Surv-Summer08.pdf

Τπου DNV http://www.dnv.com/industry/maritime...2008/index.asp

----------


## αρκας

απο οσο ξερω μονο του βαρδινογιαννη ειναι στο μαρουσι αλλα για να πας εκει πρεπει πρωτα να περασεις απο το γραφειο του στην ακτη μιαουλη ολες οι εταιρειες ειναι στον πειραια στην ακτη μιαουλη και στα στενα τριγυρω και καποιες στην συγγρου

----------


## Asterias

Ειναι αρκετές στα Βόρεια και Μαρούσι και Κηφισιά. πχ Top Tankers

----------


## αρκας

σιγουρα υπαρχουν αλλα ειναι μετριμενες και αν θες με ελληνικη σημαια ειναι ακομα λιγοτερες οπως η TOP TANKER ειναι με ξενη σημαια

----------


## george_gav21

PAIDIA MPOREI NA MOU PEI KAPOIOS AN GNWRIZEI KATI GIA TIN ETAIRIA TOU LIVANOU POSA KARAVIA EXEI AN EINAI KALI KLP.KAI AN KSEREI KANEIS AN EXEI SITE EXW PSAXEI PANTOU K DEN VRISKO

----------


## Apostolos

Ποια εταιρία Λιβανού? Υπάρχουν 2

----------


## chrisp2

Καλησπερα σας,
Ψάχνω να βρω μια λίστα με τις ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες Δεξαμενοπλοίων στην Ελλαδα και γιατι ΄΄οχι και εκτος αυτής.
Μήπως θα μπορούσε κανείς παρακαλώ να μου δωσεί μια βοηθεια για το που θα βρώ μια;

*Τη Λίστα αυτη θέλω να τη χρησιμοποιήσω για ερευνα*

ευχαριστώ
chrisp2

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Yoy can find a list of companies operating tankers in INTERTANKO web site. Here: http://www.intertanko.com/templates/....aspx?id=20473 is the list of members of INTRTANKO.

----------


## chrisp2

thanks a lot for your help.

chrisp2

----------


## JOHNR

Εκτός από τα στοιχεια που μπορεις να βρεις μεσο ΙΝΤΕΡΤΑΝΚΟ και BIMCO υπαρχουν database που μπορεις να αγορασεις - πχ Σκολαρικος - όπου εχει ολές τις εταιριες και τα πλοια.

----------


## faros1

εφοσον ψαχνεις ακομα, εγω θα σου προτεινα και τον καταλογο της "marine information services". πληρης και με συνεχη ενημερωση για ολα τα στοιχεια που αφορουν Ελλάδα και Κύπρο.  

το χρησιμοποιω χρονια αν και βεβαια προτιμω την εκδοση που πωλειται και εγκαθισταται απευθειας στον υπολογιστη (θεωρω οτι διαθέτει σαφως πιο εύχρηστες δυνατοτητες αναζητησης και εμφανισης).

οπως και να 'χει, μπορεις να το δεις και να ζητησεις δοκιμαστικη χρηση μιας εβδομαδας στο "mis.gr"

----------


## chrisp2

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ που ανταποκριθηκατε στο ερωτημα μου. 

Με εκτιμηση
Χρήστος

----------


## virna

Καλησπέρα παιδια, ελπίζω να ποστάρω στο σωστό thread.

Ψάχνω και δε βρίσκω..ποιός είναι ο πλοιοκτήτης πίσω απο τη Stamford Navigation / Newfront Shipping??

Κερνάω και φοντανάκι σε όποιον μου λύσει την απορία!! :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Morgan

den einai diaforetikes etaireies aytes? etsi exw thn entypwsh...

----------


## xaloba

> Καλησπέρα παιδια, ελπίζω να ποστάρω στο σωστό thread.
> 
> Ψάχνω και δε βρίσκω..ποιός είναι ο πλοιοκτήτης πίσω απο τη Stamford Navigation / Newfront Shipping??
> 
> Κερνάω και φοντανάκι σε όποιον μου λύσει την απορία!!
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Ζολωτας νομιζω...

----------


## virna

To Morgan: είναι σίγουρα ίδια εταιρεία (στο στύλ των "ομίλων" Αγγελικούση, Προκοπίου, κτλ.)

Το Xaloba: αυτή την εντύπωση έχω κι εγώ, οτι είναι του Ζολώτα..αυτός δεν έχει και μία εταιρεία Grand Union, αν δεν κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Morgan

svsta , allwste den amfisvhthsa  :Wink: 

exei kai thn grand union , alla mlas sthn ousia gia omilo ependytwn/symmetexontwn

----------


## virna

> exei kai thn grand union , alla mlas sthn ousia gia omilo ependytwn/symmetexontwn


χμ, αυτό δεν το ήξερα..

----------


## xaloba

Εμενα ποτε θα με κερασεις το φοντανακι γλυκια μου...? :Very Happy:

----------


## martirio

αν δε βαριεσαι υπαρχει το www.ship.gr που εχει λιστες ναυτιλιακων..και γραφει ολες τις πληροφοριες.

υπαρχουν αρκετες παντως.

top tankers/elmira shipping/oceanbulk/dry ships/stealth gas/transmed
pleiades

οσες λιγο θυμαμαι

οταν κανεις μια λιστα στειλε και σε μενα γιατι εχω λαλησει στον πειραια.!!

----------


## roussosf

Στα Βορεια προαστια οι ναυτιλιακες εχουν μονο τα γραφεια οσον αφορα το management και τα στελεγχη καπεταναιους και μηχανικους .για το υπολοιπο πληρωμα εχουν η δικο τους γραφειο στον Πειραια η καποιον πρακτορα
το γνωριζω πολυ καλα λογω δουλειας μου

----------


## martirio

..σορυ δεν ειχα καταλαβει οτι μιλαμε για πληρωματα..νομιζα οτι ειναι γενικα..τα γραφεια.

 :Confused:

----------


## PiEpsilon

Επίσης στο ship.gr

----------


## Manolishaf

παιδιά μήπως ξέρεται τίποτα για την AVIN INTERNATIONAL είναι καλή εταιρεία???  μέσος όρος των βαποριών της???

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κμέσος όρος ηλικίας τα 17 χρόνια αλλα έχει δύο περσινής ναυπήγησης (2008 ).

----------


## Manolishaf

οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## elenaxeli

M Zolotas..σιγουρα :Razz:

----------


## ChiefMate

> Ζολωτας νομιζω...


 Paidia min mperdeyeste..
Stamford isws einai toy Zolota,alla i Newfront Shipping einai tou Nikola toy Fiste,prwin stelexos twn Ceres,pou twra ekane dikia tou etaireia me Capers ws epi to pleiston k diaxirizetai k to palio grafeio twn Cerwn stin Singapore tin Ceres Spore pou metonomastike se Newfront Shipping Asia Pty Ltd....

----------


## Eng

> Paidia min mperdeyeste..
> Stamford isws einai toy Zolota,alla i Newfront Shipping einai tou Nikola toy Fiste,prwin stelexos twn Ceres,pou twra ekane dikia tou etaireia me Capers ws epi to pleiston k diaxirizetai k to palio grafeio twn Cerwn stin Singapore tin Ceres Spore pou metonomastike se Newfront Shipping Asia Pty Ltd....


Αυτος εισαι Chief!! Κατατοπιστικοτατος. Και μιλαμε οτι η εταιρεια της Σερες στη Σιγκαμπορη τα παει παρα πολυ καλα!!

----------


## ChiefMate

> Αυτος εισαι Chief!! Κατατοπιστικοτατος. Και μιλαμε οτι η εταιρεια της Σερες στη Σιγκαμπορη τα παει παρα πολυ καλα!!


Να βαζε και καναν Ελληνα θα ηταν καλυτερα......

----------


## daimanissa....

paidia eimai kainouria sxetika sto forum sas kai tha ithel na mathw kapoies leptomeries sxetika me tin etairia toy goulandri tin andriki... opoiesdipote plirofories einai eyprosdeltes... eyxaristw...

----------


## cambrio

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΠΟΝΤΟΠΟΡΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΝΑΥΤΕΣ?
ΚΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΑ.
ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !

----------


## Manolishaf

Μηπως γνωρίζει κανεις τις εταιρίες που έχει η οικογένεια Λεμού????

----------


## k_chris

> μια χαρα εταιρία...
> 
> δημοσιο...αμα μπεις πρεπει να μεινεις



xaxaaxa
etsi akousa ki egw!

----------


## panos chios

> Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε, ναι ποκεράδικα είναι αλλά και πάλι δεν τα βρίσκω ούτε εκεί ούτε πουθενά!Πάντως εγω ξέρω οτι λέγονται mentoil i,ii,iii και είναι του Μελισσανίδη.Αν θα βρει κάτι κάποιος ας στείλει.Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


 mallon ennoeis - medoil i-ii-iii klp...

----------


## αποστολις

> η εταιρεία αυτή ήταν πριν 2 χρόνια περ΄΄ιπου στα σίδερα Χαλανδρίου, μετακόμισε προς Ρέντη μεριά και τώρα στο Ψυχικό.
> Το ένα της τουλάχιστον βαπόρι είναι καινουριο (4-5 ετών).
> Στο κουδούνι, ίσως δυσκολευτείς λιγάκι αλλά έχει μόνο το όνομα του managing director και όχι της εταιρείας.
> πλοιοκτήτης ακούγεται κάποιος κος. Δασκαλόπουλος .
> Διεύθυνση Ομηρου Ντειβης 7 π. Ψυχικό
> Τηλ 210 6726426


 
 :Confused:  γεια σας φιλοι. μου προτειναν εργασια στην αλμι και πηγα χθες
η εταιρεια αυτη βρισκεται στο μαρουσι κατω απο το κτιριο του οτε
γιαυτη μιλατε ? τι σοι πραμα ειναι αυτη.

----------


## nickparalia1

Metaksi Chandris hellas kai Euronav poia etairia tha dialegate gia na kanete kariera? me oti auto sunepagetai...

----------


## alkiviadis

Για την Atlantic Bulk Carriers τί ξέρετε??

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Είναι οι πιο ισχυροί εφοπλιστές της χώρας που συνιστά τη μεγαλύτερη δύναμη στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη της ναυτιλίας. Οι δέκα μεγαλύτεροι ελληνικών συμφερόντων εφοπλιστικοί όμιλοι ελέγχουν το 35% της συνολικής χωρητικότητας σε τονάζ του ελληνόκτητου εμπορικού στόλου.

Πρόκειται για κάποια παραδοσιακά κυρίως ονόματα του εφοπλισμού που ανήκουν στην «αφρόκρεμα» της παγκόσμιας ναυτιλίας. Μάλιστα είναι γνωστοί και ως «tonne millionaires», διαθέτοντας όλοι τους στόλους χωρητικότητας εκατομμυρίων τόνων.

Ενδεικτικό του μεγέθους των εφοπλιστών αυτών που ανήκουν στο “top ten” είναι ότι το άθροισμα των στόλων που ελέγχουν σήμερα ανέρχεται σε 522 πλοία χωρητικότητας 60,7 εκ. τόνων, όταν το σύνολο των Ελλήνων πλοιοκτητών διαχειρίζεται 3.135 πλοία με συνολική χωρητικότητα 169,45 εκ. τόνων. Αντιπροσωπεύουν δηλαδή πάνω από το 35% της  χωρητικότητας σε τονάζ του ελληνόκτητου στόλου.

Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα της εταιρείας Marine Information Services του Νίκου Μώρου, στην πρώτη θέση της ομάδας των ισχυρότερων «εκατομμυριούχων» Ελλήνων εφοπλιστών βρίσκεται ο Ιωάννης Αγγελικούσης με στόλο 69 πλοίων η χωρητικότητα των οποίων υπερβαίνει τα 14 εκατ. τόνους. 

Στη δεύτερη θέση ακολουθεί ο Γιώργος Οικονόμου το όνομα του οποίου συνδέθηκε περισσότερο από οποιονδήποτε Έλληνα εφοπλιστή με την κρίση που πλήττει τη ναυτιλία, με την διαχειρίστρια εταιρεία Cardiff Marine, ενώ την τριάδα των ισχυρών συμπληρώνει το όνομα του καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσάκου.

Στις υπόλοιπες θέσεις του “top ten” βρίσκονται ο Γιώργος Προκοπίου, τα αδέλφια Ανδρέας και Ντίνος Μαρτίνος, ο Πόλυς Χατζηιωάννου, ο Βίλλυ Παναγιωτίδης και ο Βίκτωρας Ρέστης.

Η «ταυτότητα» των... εκατομμυριούχων εφοπλιστών

Η εκτενής βάση δεδομένων που επεξεργάζεται η εταιρεία Marine Information Services, αποτυπώνει την «ταυτότητα» των δέκα ισχυρότερων «εκατομμυριούχων» εφοπλιστών ως εξής: 

1. Η Maran Tankers, η Maran Gas και η Anangel Maritime του Ιωάννη Αγγελικούση με στόλο που αποτελείται από 69 πλοία και χωρητικότητα 14,09 εκατ. τόνων.

2. Η Cardiff Marine του Γιώργου Οικονόμου με 86 πλοία και χωρητικότητα 9,55 εκατ. τόνων.

3. H Τsakos Shipping and Trading του καπετάν Παναγιώτη Τσάκου, με 75 πλοία και χωρητικότητα 7,52 εκατ. τόνων.

4. Η Dynacom Tankers Management του Γιώργου Προκοπίου με στόλο που αποτελείται από 40 πλοία και χωρητικότητα 5,97 εκατ. τόνων.

5. Η Minerva Marine του Ανδρέα Μαρτίνου με 37 πλοία, χωρητικότητας 4,19 εκατ. τόνων.

6. Η Thenamaris του Ντίνου Μαρτίνου με 40 πλοία και χωρητικότητα 4,14 εκατ. τόνων.

7. Η Polyar Shipping του Πόλυ Χατζηιωάννου με 35 πλοία και χωρητικότητα 3.94 εκατ. τόνων.

8. Η Maryville Maritime του Βίλλυ Παναγιωτίδη με στόλο που αποτελείται από 49 πλοία, χωρητικότητας 3,95 εκατ. τόνων.

9. Η Enterprises Shipping & Trading του Βίκτωρα Ρέστη με 48 πλοία και χωρητικότητα 3,88 εκατ. τόνων.

10. Η Polembros των αδελφών Αδαμάντιου και Σπύρου Πολέμη με 23 πλοία και χωρητικότητα 3,53 εκατ. τόνων.

Πηγή: www.capital.gr  Ημερομηνία: Τρίτη, 4 Αυγούστου 2009

----------


## marios.sp

Ποια ειναι η αποψη σας για την Euronav?

----------


## nickparalia1

> Ποια ειναι η αποψη σας για την Euronav?


εγω ειμαι δοκιμος πρωτοετης, πηγα να κανω αιτηση στην euronav και ηταν η μοναδικη απο οσες πηγα η οποια πραγματικα ενδιαφερεται για το τι ατομα θα βαλει στα βαπορια της,μας εβαλε να γραψουμε εκθεση να συμπληρωσουμε ερωτηματολογια και μας πηραν και προσωπικη συνεντευξη.Πραγματικα με εντυπωσιασε το ενδιαφερον της και την εχω σε πρωτη προτεραιοτητα γιια το εκπαιδευτικο μου ταξιδι.Βεβαια αν καποιος γνωριζει για τον αν εχει ελληνικα πληρωματα  ας το καταθεσει γιατι με απασχολει και εμενα

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

γεια σας...ξερει κανεισ το site  απο την εταιρια ατλαντικ?????

----------


## Roger Rabbit

> γεια σας...ξερει κανεισ το site  απο την εταιρια ατλαντικ?????


http://www.abcml.com/

----------


## Mantis amanatidhs

euxaristw polu alla thn vrhka eidi....mupws ksereis gia thn etairia pigasos????

----------


## BillyS

> euxaristw polu alla thn vrhka eidi....mupws ksereis gia thn etairia pigasos????


nai ine mia eteria 100 xronon ++. pleon exei mono 7 fortiga.. k sinithos benoun gnostoi pliromaton tis eterias ekei.. (vismata)

----------


## PANAGIOTIS KARVELAS

THA ITHELA SAS PARAKALW AN MPOREITE NA ME BOITHISETE NA MOU PEI KAPOIOS AN YPARXEI SITE TIS NAYTILIAKIS ETAIRIAS TOU LIKIARDOPOULOU NEDA GIA NA APOSTEILW BIOGRAFIKO. EIMAI TRITOS MIXANIKOS KAI MOU EXOUN PEI KALA LOGIA. SAS EYXARISTW PROKATABOLIKA.

----------


## Natsios

> THA ITHELA SAS PARAKALW AN MPOREITE NA ME BOITHISETE NA MOU PEI KAPOIOS AN YPARXEI SITE TIS NAYTILIAKIS ETAIRIAS TOU LIKIARDOPOULOU NEDA GIA NA APOSTEILW BIOGRAFIKO. EIMAI TRITOS MIXANIKOS KAI MOU EXOUN PEI KALA LOGIA. SAS EYXARISTW PROKATABOLIKA.


Δεν νομιζω οτι έχει site αλλά μπορείς πολύ ευκολα να βρεις στοιχεια (Φαξ, E-mai, τηλ κτλ) από το internet. Ψαξε neda maritime

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η σελίδα της εταιρείας είναι υπό κατασκευή εδώ http://www.nedamaritime.gr/ αλλά έχει τη διέυθυνση για να απευθυνθείς.

----------


## Panos_b

kalispera kai apo mena. 1000 mpravo sto community, den exo stamatisei na diavazo.

kai san arxi tha ithela an exei kaneis kamia pliroforia gia tin eteria tou kara
mou exoun pei kala logia genika alla tha ithela tin gnomi sas se themata kirios mixanika, pliromatos, trofodosias, klpklp

kai pali mpravo se olous pou exei stithei etsi to community

thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Καλώς ήρθες!
Γράφε αν μπορείς ελληνικά!

----------


## Panos_b

οπ ναι συγγνωμη.Η δυναμη της παλιο συνηθειας βλεπεις. επισης να απευθυνθω στον φιλο που ενδιαφεροταν για την εταιρεια του λικιαρδοπουλου. Αν μπορει να δωσει μερικες πληροφορειες θα ειμουν υπoχρεος.
ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## Leviathan

> Για την Atlantic Bulk Carriers τί ξέρετε??


Αγαπητέ η Atlantic Bulk Carriers είναι του κουμάνδαρου έχει πολλά κρενάδικα, που τα περισσότερα ταξιδέουν για Νιγηρία στις εγκασταστάσεις που έχει αυτός εκεί. πχ φόρτωση στη Νέα Ορλεάνη σιτηρά για Νιγηρία εκφόρτωση, φόρτωση εκεί τσιμέντο κτλ. Πάντος παίζει πολύ Νιγηρία. Έχει νομίζω και δύο Πάναμαξ με κρένια.

----------


## Leviathan

> paidia eimai kainouria sxetika sto forum sas kai tha ithel na mathw kapoies leptomeries sxetika me tin etairia toy goulandri tin andriki... opoiesdipote plirofories einai eyprosdeltes... eyxaristw...


Αν εννοείς για την Ανδριακή, είναι παραδοσιακή εταιρεία με πολλές κοπέλες στα πλοία της καθώς και πολλές από αυτές τις έχει απορροφήσει στο γραφείο, έχει Δεξαμενόπλοια και Πάναμαχ φορτηγά, έχει πολύ χαρτούρα, είναι απόλυτα χτισμένη δομικά  πάνω σε αυτή αλλά έχουν κάμποσους γραφικούς τύπους που σκουντουφλάνε πάνω της. ¶ν έχεις σκοπό να αναρριχηθείς στο γραφείο θα σε συμβούλευα να κάνεις καριέρα εκεί αν όχι και έχεις σκοπό το πλοίο καλά θα ήταν να κοιτάξεις και κάπου αλλού.

----------


## alkiviadis

> Αγαπητέ η Atlantic Bulk Carriers είναι του κουμάνδαρου έχει πολλά κρενάδικα, που τα περισσότερα ταξιδέουν για Νιγηρία στις εγκασταστάσεις που έχει αυτός εκεί. πχ φόρτωση στη Νέα Ορλεάνη σιτηρά για Νιγηρία εκφόρτωση, φόρτωση εκεί τσιμέντο κτλ. Πάντος παίζει πολύ Νιγηρία. Έχει νομίζω και δύο Πάναμαξ με κρένια.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Panos_b

Την εχω ακουσει και εγω την ανδριακη και μου κεντρισε λιγο το ενδιαφερον. το θεμα ειναι και απο θεμα technical department τι παιζει.φιλε μου leviathan εχεις ακουσει κατι?

----------


## Leviathan

> Την εχω ακουσει και εγω την ανδριακη και μου κεντρισε λιγο το ενδιαφερον. το θεμα ειναι και απο θεμα technical department τι παιζει.φιλε μου leviathan εχεις ακουσει κατι?


Αγαπητέ τις πληροφορίες τις έχω διότι δύο συνάδελφοι και φίλοι μου, εργάζονται σε αυτή. Αν ρωτάς για το technical του γραφείου δε μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αν με ρωτάς για το θέμα πλοίου έχουν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές απαιτήσεις χωρίς να πληρώνουν το αντίτιμο.  Αλλά μηχανικούς ζητάνε οι περισσότερες εταιρείες. Αν ψάχνεις για αυτό μπορώ να σου πω κάνα δυο εταιριες.

----------


## Mik3

Πρωτα απο ολα θα ηθελα να χαιρετισω ολα τα μελη του forum. Επειτα θα ηθελα να με διαφωτισετε σχετικα με τον αν η ελετσον ειναι καλη εταιρια για πρωτο μπαρκο... ????

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

----------


## Natsios

Στην αγορά 13 resales δεξαμενοπλοίων προχώρησε η κ. Αγγελική Φράγκου,  κάνοντας εντυπωσιακή είσοδο στην αγορά υγρού φορτίου. Η αγορά έγινε από  την εταιρεία Navios Μaritime Acquisition, ένα spin - off της Navios  Maritime Holdings, η οποία ιδρύθηκε τον Μάιο του 2008.

Η συνολική  επένδυση ξεπερνά τα 550 εκατ. δολ και αφορά 9 product tankers, δύο  δεξαμενόπλοια μεταφοράς χημικών, και μία οψιόν για αγορά δυο ακόμη  product tankers. Για τα 11 πλοία θα δοθούν  457,7 εκατ. δολ ενώ άλλα 81  εκατ. δολ θα απαιτηθούν για την αγορά των δυο product της οψιόν.

 Όπως  σημείωσε η ίδια η Αγγελική Φράγκου, η πρόσφατη οικονομική κρίση και οι  εξελίξεις που συνδέονται με αυτή, στην αγορά των product και chemical  τάνκερ συνέχισαν να επιδρούν αρνητικά όσον αφορά τη διάθεση πιστώσεων  στις επιχειρήσεις που δραστηριοποιούνται στον χώρο. Και πρόσθεσε ότι  ακριβώς αυτές οι συνθήκες δημιουργούν ευκαιρίες στις εταιρείες που έχουν  ισχυρή κεφαλαιακή βάση και οι οποίες διαθέτουν δεσμευμένες  χρηματοδοτήσεις.

Ο όμιλος θα καλύψει με ίδια κεφάλαια τα 123,4  εκατ. δολάρια, ενώ θα χρηματοδοτήσει το υπόλοιπο της επένδυσης με  δανεισμό. Τα πρώτα τάνκερ θα αρχίσουν να παραδίδονται στη Navios τον  επόμενο μήνα, ενώ η επένδυση θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί περί τα τέλη του 2011  με αρχές του 2012.

H Νavios Maritime Acquisition συστάθηκε μέσα  στο 2008 και με την είσοδό της στο χρηματιστήριο της Νέας Υόρκης είχε  αντλήσει από το ποσό των 200 εκατ. δολαρίων το οποίο θα έπρεπε να  διαθέσει μέχρι τις 30 Ιουνίου του 2010 ή να το επιστρέψει στους  επενδυτές.

   Source: http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ship...s-stolonew.htm


Είναι η δεύτερη μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή εταιρία που ενώ μεχρι τωρα διαχειριζόταν φορτηγά πλοία χύδην φορτίου εισέρχεται δυναμικά στα δεξαμενόπλοια. Φυσικά με της συνθήκες των τελευταίων ετών και τις δελεαστικές τιμές των πλοίων έχει γίνει και το αντίθετο, δηλαδή παραδοσιακές εταιρίες δεξαμενοπλοίων να εισέρχονται στην αγορά του Dry

----------


## Eng

> Πρωτα απο ολα θα ηθελα να χαιρετισω ολα τα μελη του forum. Επειτα θα ηθελα να με διαφωτισετε σχετικα με τον αν η ελετσον ειναι καλη εταιρια για πρωτο μπαρκο... ????
> 
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ!!!


Καλημερα ξερεις την εκφραση "θα πάω με τα τεσσερα?"
Ε λοιπον σου λεω, θα πήγαινα με τα οκτώ! Αν μπορεις να μπεις τρέχα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Panos_b

> Αγαπητέ τις πληροφορίες τις έχω διότι δύο συνάδελφοι και φίλοι μου, εργάζονται σε αυτή. Αν ρωτάς για το technical του γραφείου δε μπορώ να σου απαντήσω αν με ρωτάς για το θέμα πλοίου έχουν πάρα μα πάρα πολλές απαιτήσεις χωρίς να πληρώνουν το αντίτιμο.  Αλλά μηχανικούς ζητάνε οι περισσότερες εταιρείες. Αν ψάχνεις για αυτό μπορώ να σου πω κάνα δυο εταιριες.


συγνωμη που φιλε leviathan που αργησα να σου απαντησω αλλα εμεινα χωρις ιντερνετ για κανα μηνα (η ΟΝ μας ενΟΝει  :Razz: )

ξερεις τι εχω παθει ρε γαμωτο? μολις εφυγα απο την εταιρεια που ειμουν και εινε η προωτη φορα που βρισκομαι μονος μου στην αγορα στην ουσια.Οποτε οπως μπορεις να καταλαβεις ψαχνομαι αλλα εχω και καποια secret standards οπως πχ δεν θελω να εινε μεγαλη η εταιρεια γιατι προσωπικη αποψη και εμπειρια εινε οτι στις πιο μικρες εταιρειες σε αντιμετοπιζουν πιο πολυ σαν επαγγελματια και οχι σαν ακομα ενα "κομματι". anyway το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω εινε οτι οπου και να απευθυνομαι δεν εχω ακουσει κανενα να μου πει αρνητικα για την καθε μια εταιρεια που μπορει να ειναι. οποτε εχω μπερδευτει γιατι δεν εχω στην ουσια καποια ολοκληρωμενη αντικειμενικη αποψη για καποια. Προς το παρων μια απο τις εταιρειες που με κεντριζει αρκετα ειναι του λυκιαρδοπουλου αλλα και παλι τιποτα ολοκληρωμενο.

Υ.Γ οταν ειπα technical department ενωουσα απο "τεχνικου τομεα" δλδ απο θεματα μηχανοστασιου.

----------


## limen1980

Συνάδελφοι και μη γεια σας. Είμαι ανθ/χος και ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω πληροφορίες για την NEDA MARITIME AGENCY Co Ltd, το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι ότι είναι του Λυκιαρδόπουλου. Ενδιαφέρομαι να μάθω ποσά και τι τύπου πλοία έχει (κυρίως με ενδιαφέρει πόσα φορτηγά έχει γιατί δεν έχω υπηρεσία σε γκαζάδικα ούτε tanker safety), μισθολόγια και γενικά τι ακούγετε για αυτήν την εταιρία. Ευχαριστώ για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία.
 :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σε μια αγγελία που είχε βάλει το Νοέμβρη αναφέρει:
NEDA MARITIME AGENCY CO. LTD, based in Piraeus and operating a fleet of  23 modern Tankers and Bulk Carriers.

----------


## limen1980

> Σε μια αγγελία που είχε βάλει το Νοέμβρη αναφέρει:
> NEDA MARITIME AGENCY CO. LTD, based in Piraeus and operating a fleet of 23 modern Tankers and Bulk Carriers.


Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, πόσα ειναι φορτηγά όμως; Αν κάποιος γνώριζει παρακαλώ ας μου πεί.

----------


## Natsios

> Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, πόσα ειναι φορτηγά όμως; Αν κάποιος γνώριζει παρακαλώ ας μου πεί.


Τα bulk carrier του στόλου σύμφωνα με το equasis είναι τεσσερα 40αρια του 2000, ένα panamax του 2000, ένα 43αρι του 2006 και ενα 28άρι του 2002

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Εγω θα φυγω τελος της βδομαδας με βαπορι της Cardiff Marine!καποιος που να ξερει δυο πραγματα για την εταιρια?εχω ακουσει καλα λογια και εγω που πηγα εκει πολυ καλοι ανθρωποι!!!

----------


## Eng

> Εγω θα φυγω τελος της βδομαδας με βαπορι της Cardiff Marine!καποιος που να ξερει δυο πραγματα για την εταιρια?εχω ακουσει καλα λογια και εγω που πηγα εκει πολυ καλοι ανθρωποι!!!


Για πες καμια λεπτομερια και γενικοτερα τι σε απασχολει? Ολο και καποιος εχει περάσει απο το Omega Building στο Μαρουσι  :Wink: ...

----------


## lefterismare

re paidia ii neda douleuoun mono san owns i k san brokers?

a kai ta chrt departments ton owns pernoun kosmo san trainee?

----------


## john1980

KAΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΡΙΧΝΕΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ Ο ΤΟΜΑΣΟΣ?

----------


## PANAGIOTIS TS

iparxei kapoio website gia tin etaireia tou kiriou Patera???

----------


## ElisTa

Καλησπερα σε ολους,

Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εαν γνωριζετε εταιριες ship management οχι πλοιοκτητριες αλλα αυτες που προσφερουν υπηρεσιες management στην 
Ελλαδα.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Natsios

> iparxei kapoio website gia tin etaireia tou kiriou Patera???


Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει website γιο την εταιρία. Ανέβασα κάποιες πληροφορίες για τον ιδιο και την εταιρία εδώ





> Καλησπερα σε ολους,
> 
> Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε εαν γνωριζετε εταιριες ship management οχι πλοιοκτητριες αλλα αυτες που προσφερουν υπηρεσιες management στην 
> Ελλαδα.
> 
> Ευχαριστω!


Η V Ships είναι μια τέτοια εταιρίά. Δεν είναι Ελληνική αλλά έχει γραφεία και στην Ελλάδα

----------


## faros1

> Δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει website γιο την εταιρία. Ανέβασα κάποιες πληροφορίες για τον ιδιο και την εταιρία εδώ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Η V Ships είναι μια τέτοια εταιρίά. Δεν είναι Ελληνική αλλά έχει γραφεία και στην Ελλάδα


καλημέρα, πιστευω οτι το ιδιο ισχυει και με την  OMG και την Valiant

----------


## faros1

> iparxei kapoio website gia tin etaireia tou kiriou Patera???


εδω και πολλά χρόνια οι εταιρείες είναι ουσιαστικά ανενεργές. από τότε που μεταφέρθηκαν στη Βασ. Σοφίας άρχισε η συρρίκνωση μέχρι τον πλήρη αφανισμό του στόλου (από τις αρχές της περασμένης δεκαετίας μέχρι το 2003 είχε στο περίπου 50 πλοία). μιλάμε για τις: Pacific & Atlantic Corporation / P&A Maritime Inc.  ιστοσελίδα δε νομίζω να είχε ποτέ... άλλωστε δεν το είχαν καν ανάγκη  :Cool:

----------


## giorgoss

Γεια σας,μηπως καποιος μπορει να δωσει πληροφοριες για :
1)Neda Maritime
2)Dryships

Αν τα φορτηγά τους έχουν ελληνικη σημαια,συνθηκες διαβιωσης,μισθολογια...κλπ...
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Η cardiff marine, άλλαξε όνομα; Ποιος είναι ο λόγος που μια εταιρία η οποία έχει γινει γνωστή με ένα συγκεκριμένο όνομα και λογότυπο κλπ...αλλάζει ξαφνικά το όνομα της;;;

----------


## Natsios

> Η cardiff marine, άλλαξε όνομα; Ποιος είναι ο λόγος που μια εταιρία η οποία έχει γινει γνωστή με ένα συγκεκριμένο όνομα και λογότυπο κλπ...αλλάζει ξαφνικά το όνομα της;;;


 Δεν νομίζω να έχει αλλαξει όνομα. Γιατί το λες αυτό?

----------


## Eng

Dryships ειναι η εταιρια που ειναι στο χρηματιστηριο. Αποτελειται απο καποια βαπορια (δεν ξερω ποια ειναι). Απο την αλλη η Cardiff ειναι η παραδοσιακη εταιρια του κ.Οικονομου στης οποιας ειναι κ προεδρος. 
Γενικοτερα ομως και επειδη δεν θελω να μπαινω σε λεπτομεριες, το ολο θεμα αναγεται στους Κανονες του Financial Shipmanagement. Ενα χοντρο παραδειγμα? Αν εχω δυο καραβια, μπορω να κανω δυο εταιριες για το καθενα και τη μια να τη βαλω χρηματιστηριο. Ετσι οτι κι αν γινει επιρεαζεται μονο το ενα πλοιο και η "εταιρια" του. Αυτο λοιπον ειναι που εχει γινει στην εν λογω οπως και σε πολλες αλλες ακομα εταιριες.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Η cardiff marine, άλλαξε όνομα; Ποιος είναι ο λόγος που μια εταιρία η οποία έχει γινει γνωστή με ένα συγκεκριμένο όνομα και λογότυπο κλπ...αλλάζει ξαφνικά το όνομα της;;;


*Η Cardiff Marine όντως άλλαξε όνομα Ωκυρρόη! Αυτό έγινε για την καλύτερη διαχείριση του στόλου της! Το λογότυπο όμως θα παραμείνει το ίδιο.. *

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

> *Η Cardiff Marine όντως άλλαξε όνομα Ωκυρρόη! Αυτό έγινε για την καλύτερη διαχείριση του στόλου της! Το λογότυπο όμως θα παραμείνει το ίδιο.. Αναλυτικότερα θα σας εξηγήσω γιατί έγινε αυτή η κίνηση μόλις επιστρέψει ο πατέρας μου, ο οποίος δουλεύει στην εταιρεία..*


Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις πληροφορίες..Διάβαζα και σε κυριακάτικη εφημερίδα για τις κινήσεις του Οικονόμου, ωστόσο δεν έγραφε κάτι για την αλλαγή του ονόματος της εταιρίας..Για αυτό ρώτησα..και κυρίως γιατί εκεί δουλεύει και ο άντρας μου...

----------


## Panos_b

καλημερα σε ολους. παιδια θα ηθελα μια πληροφορια. Ενδιαφερομε για τιν Minerva αλλα λογω του οτι ειμαι φορτηγατζης :P ειδα οτι εχουν μονο 3 φορτηγα.
Καπου ακουσα ομως οτι στα επομενα 2 χρονια θα ρικσει αλλα 3-4 φορτηγα.
Γνωριζει κανεις αν ισχυει ή ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα  :Smile:

----------


## Natsios

> καλημερα σε ολους. παιδια θα ηθελα μια πληροφορια. Ενδιαφερομε για τιν Minerva αλλα λογω του οτι ειμαι φορτηγατζης :P ειδα οτι εχουν μονο 3 φορτηγα.
> Καπου ακουσα ομως οτι στα επομενα 2 χρονια θα ρικσει αλλα 3-4 φορτηγα.
> Γνωριζει κανεις αν ισχυει ή ειναι ραδιο αρβυλα?
> 
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα


Καλημέρα Πάνο,
Η Minerva είναι κατεξοχήν εταιρία με τανκερς. Όντως πρέπει να έχει καπιοα bulk carriers αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ρίχνει άλλα όπως και δεν μπορώ να ξέρω (φαντάζομαι κανείς) τι σκοπό έχει. Τι θέλω να πω? Με τις παρούσες συνθήκες πολλοί είναι αυτοί που κλείνουν συμφωνίες/χτίζουν πλοία με σκοπό την πώλησή τους σε καλύτερες αγορές (καλύτερες τιμές - κέρδος απο αγοροπωλησία και όχι εκμετάλλευση πλοίου). Και ο Αγγελόπουλους (της Γιαννας) έχτιζε ολόκληρους στόλους φορτηγών και τους πούλησε πρίν ακόμα βραχούν από θάλασσα. 
Σε γενικές γραμμές όμως ακούγονται καλά λόγια για την εταιρία. Αυτό με κάθε επιφύλαξη γιατί ειναι τι έχω ακούσει και όχι τι έχω ζησει

----------


## captainstathis

Παιδια εχει κανει καποιος με την european navigation να μου πει
για τί εταιρεια προκυτε.συνθηκες,μισθολογια κλπ.

----------


## Panos_b

σε ευχαριστω πολυ νατσιος μαλλον με βλεπω προς τα εκει. Προς το παρων εχει 3 bulks του 2009. για να δουμε.....σε ευχαριστω παντως

Edit:Ακυρο απο Minerva για κανα 3μηνο. Κανενας που να ξερει κανα site που να μπορω να δω το fleet της Cardiff marine?

thanks in advance

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο καλοκαιρινό τεύχος του ενημερωτικού της ABS Surveyor γίνεται ένα αφίερωμα σε ελληνικές εταιρείες. Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPo...yor_Summer2010

----------


## Ωκυρρόη

Δε ξέρω για σας, αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον προσπάθησα πολλές φορές να ανοίξω τον πιο πάνω σύνδεσμο αλλά στάθηκε αδύνατον... :Confused:

----------


## darkman16

> H ALPHA TANKERS ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΚΡΙΒΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ Κου ΚΑΝΕΛΛΑΚΗ , ΓΑΜΠΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ Ι.ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΟΥΣΗ . ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΜΙΛΟ .
> ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ 4 ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ (MARANGAS MALLON ENNOEIS THN ETAIREIA ME TA YGRAERIOFORA)...


MARANGAS: Diaxeirizete h maria aggelikousi kori tou gianni aggelikousi kai me epagelma stous giatrous xoris sinora kai ilikia kato ton 30eton!

----------


## faros1

πράγματι, δεν ανοίγει με τίποτα...

είναι η καλοκαιρινή έκδοση του 2010, του Surveyor magazine και το πλήρες link:

http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPo...yor_Summer2010

απ' ότι δείχνει, κάτι τους έχει πέσει.

τι να πεις...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δικίμασα σε δύο διαφορετικούς υπολογιστές και ανοίγει το pdf όπως το είχα βάλει. Επειδη είναι μεγαλούτσικο πάιζει να κόβει τη σύνδεση κάποιο firewall ή άλλο πρόγραμμα.
Είναι εδώ http://www.eagle.org/eagleExternalPo...lications_page πάνω πάνω (μέχρι να βγει η έκδοση το Φθινοπώρου). Αν πάλι δεν ανοίγει κάντε δεξί κλικ στο download και επιλέξτε "αποθήκευση δεσμού ώς" και στο τέλος του ονόματος του αρχείου προσθέστε ".pdf".

----------


## Northern_Lights

Έχει κανείς πληροφορίες για την REMI ?

----------


## Natsios

*Ελληνική σημαία για τον Ian Mc Lachlan*

To νεότευκτο capesize “Ian M”, Dwt 180.000, παρέλαβε από τα ναυπηγεία της Mangaglia, ο Όμιλος Τσάκου. 

Το πλοίο φέρει την ελληνική σημαία και η τελετή ανύψωσης της θα γίνει την Δευτέρα στον Πειραιά.

Όχι μόνο ο Πειραιάς, αλλά το ναυτιλιακό Λονδίνο αλλά και η παγκόσμια ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα, γνωρίζει ποιος είναι ο Ian Mc Lachlan, μία εμβληματική φυσιογνωμία του ναυτιλιακού δικαίου, που έχει επί σειρά ετών διατελέσει επικεφαλής του γραφείου Holman Fenwick & Willan, από όπου αποχώρησε συνταξιοδοτούμενος το 1993 μετά από 32 χρόνια, όντας από το 1961 partner.

O κ. Mc Lahlan είναι από τις πλέον διακεκριμένους νομικούς της γενιά του. Κοντά του μαθήτευσαν σπουδαίοι νεότεροι ναυτιλιακοί δικηγόροι αλλά και άλλοι νομικοί που σήμερα υπηρετούν στο House of Lords, ενώ ο σεβασμός της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας, διεθνούς και ελληνικής προς το πρόσωπο του είναι απεριόριστη καθώς από τις υποθέσεις που χειρίστηκε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις άνοιξε νέους δρόμους για βελτίωση πολλών ρητρών τόσο σε ναυλοσύμφωνα όσο και σε ναυτασφαλιστικά συμβόλαια.

Αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον Cpt Παναγιώτη Τσάκο, ο οποίος ονομάζοντας το τελευταίο πλοίο που παρέλαβε, “Ian M”, επιβράβευσε την συμβολή του κ. McLahlan στην ναυτιλία, ενώ το “Ian M” αποτελεί πλέον έναν από τους πρεσβευτές μας στα λιμάνια του κόσμου, για τη χώρα μας. 

Πηγή: http://www.theseanation.gr/news/ship...mc-lachlan.htm

Ο καπτα Παναγιώτης δεν ξεχνά ανθρώπους αλλά τους τιμά

----------


## Goodsea

Γνωριζει κανεις την εταιρια kyklades maritime να μου δωσει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες?

----------


## Natsios

Στην παραγγελία τεσσάρων containerships με οption για άλλα τέσσερα στα ναυπηγεία SSP Plant & Shipbuilding στη Νότιο Κορέα προχώρησε η Μetrostar του Θόδωρου Αγγελόπουλου.
Το κόστος απόκτησης φθάνει τα 53 εκ. δολ το καθένα, σύμφωνα με τον ναυλομεσιτικό οίκο Golden Destiny.
Τα πλοία είναι μεταφορικής ικανότητας 3.500 TEUs το ένα με παράδοση μεταξύ του Ιουνίου και Δεκεμβρίου του 2013.
Στα τέλη του προηγούμενου Αυγούστου η Metrostar απέκτησε πέντε containerships, αντί 180 εκατ. δολαρίων, από τη γερμανική Claus-Peter Offen. 

Επίσης, η Chartworld του Λου Κολλάκη αγόρασε en block τέσσερα νεότευκτα containerships ναυπήγησης 2010, χωρητικότητας 3.600 TEU τo καθένα από τη γαλλική CMA CGM.

www.marinews.gr

----------


## Natsios

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον αρθρο της Ναυτεμπορικής με πολλές διαστάσεις. Αφενός η Ελληνική πρωτοβουλία για εκτεταμένη νεα μελέτη στη χρησιμοποίηση πυρηνικής ενέργειας σε εμπορικά πλοία και αφετερου τα νεα δεδομενα που θα προκύψουν σε επίπεδα κανονισμών και περιβαλλοντολογικών χειρισμών σε περίπτωση που μια τετοια τεχνολογια αποτελέσει βάση για τα projects του μέλλοντος


*Oμιλος Ρέστη: Στο σχεδιασμό του πρώτου εμπορικού με πυρηνική ενέργεια*


Eνας μεγάλος ελληνικός ναυτιλιακός όμιλος ο Όμιλος Ρέστη συμμετέχει σε κοινοπραξία με σκοπό την έρευνα, σχεδιασμό και κατασκευή πυρηνικού εμπορικού πλοίου.
Χθες στα γραφεία του Ομίλου στην Αθήνα, η Enterprises Shipping and Trading η ναυαρχίδα του Ομίλου Ρέστη, ο Lloyds Register, η Hyperion Power Generation και την BMT υπέγραψαν συμφωνία για τη δημιουργία μιας κοινοπραξίας η οποία θα ασχοληθεί με την έρευνα, το σχεδιασμό και τελικά την κατασκευή δύο εμπορικών πλοίων και ειδικότερα δεξαμενοπλοίων τα οποία θα χρησιμοποιούν ως «καύσιμο» πυρηνική ενέργεια.
Η πυρηνική ενέργεια χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα μόνο σε πολεμικά πλοία και κυρίως στα υποβρύχια και σε ορισμένα ρώσικα εμπορικά πλοία τα οποία κινούνται μόνο στα ρωσικά χωρικά ύδατα. Πρόκειται για μορφή ενέργειας που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλής στην κοινή γνώμη διεθνώς. Όμως όπως εκτιμούν τα μέλη της κοινοπραξίας η ανάγκη για φθηνότερη, ασφαλέστερη και πιο φιλική προς το περιβάλλον, μεταφορά δια θαλάσσης μπορεί να κινητοποιήσει κεφάλαια και δυνάμεις σε μία προσπάθειας ανάπτυξης νέων εναλλακτικών πηγών κίνησης των πλοίων. 
Στο βαθμό που η αξιοποίηση της πυρηνικής ενέργειας στην κίνηση των πλοίων καταστεί τεχνικά εφικτή θα δώσει τη δυνατότητα στην παγκόσμια εμπορική ναυτιλία να μειώσει σημαντικά τις εκπομπές διοξειδίου του άνθρακα τονίζεται σε σχετική ανακοίνωση του Lloyds Register. 
Επίσης σε δήλωση του ο κ. Βίκτωρ Ρέστης τόνισε ότι παρά το γεγονός ότι η εμπορική ναυτιλίας «συνεισφέρει» τις λιγότερες εκπομπές διοξειδίου του άνθρακα από όλους τους άλλους τρόπους μεταφοράς και τις βιομηχανίες εν τούτοις πιστεύουμε ότι οι προσπάθειες για ένα καλύτερο κόσμο δεν πρέπει να σταματήσουν. Αισθανόμαστε πολύ υπερήφανοι σε αυτή την κοινοπραξία σε αυτό το ιστορικό βήμα καθώς πιστεύουμε ότι η εναλλακτική ενέργεια είναι η απάντηση στη θαλάσσια μεταφορά φορτίων, πρόσθεσε. 
Ιδιαίτερη προσοχή θα δοθεί στην ανάλυση του κόστους του κύκλου ζωής του πλοίου, στα σχέδια του κύτους καθώς και την προστασία από προσάραξη ή σύγκρουση. Μέχρι σήμερα η κοινοπραξία δεν μπορεί να απαντήσει ακόμη πότε θεωρητικά θα είναι έτοιμη η κατασκευή ενός πυρηνοκίνητου εμπορικού πλοίου. 
Η συμφωνία προβλέπει μία διετή μελέτη για το σχεδιασμό δύο πυρηνοκίνητων πλοίων. Στη συνέχεια η κοινοπραξία θα απευθυνθεί και σε άλλους προκειμένου να αρχίσει η κατασκευή τους.
*Τα σχέδια για τα πλοία*
Όπως εξηγεί στη «Ν» ο κ. Γιώργος Σαρρής πρόεδρος της Enterprises Shipping and Trading το πρώτο εμπορικό πλοίο δρομολογήθηκε τον Ιούλιο του 1959 από τους Αμερικανούς. Μετά από χρόνια το πλοίο απεσύρθη και σήμερα είναι μουσείο.
Τα τελευταία χρόνια άλλαξαν πολλά σε ό,τι αφορά τους πυρηνικούς αντιδραστήρες και την τεχνολογία τους λέει ο κ. Σαρρής. Επίσης προσθέτει υπάρχουν περιοχές στο κόσμο που τα συμβατικά καύσιμα θα απαγορευθούν, λόγω των προβλημάτων της κλιματικής αλλαγής. Ήδη πολλά κρουαζιερόπλοια αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα και βλέπουν με θετικό μάτι την αξιοποίηση της πυρηνικής ενέργειας, προσθέτει. 
Η κοινοπραξία, συνεχίζει, εκτός από τον σχεδιασμό του πλοίου θα εξετάσει και όλο το θεσμικό πλαίσιο στην κατεύθυνση επικαιροποίησης της νομοθεσίας που έχει ήδη καταρτισθεί στο πλαίσιο του Διεθνούς ναυτιλιακού Οργανισμού (ΙΜΟ), από την δεκαετία του 1970.
Θα μελετηθούν και θα αντιμετωπισθούν με ιδιαίτερη επιμέλεια, στο πλαίσιο της μελέτης, όλα τα θέματα ασφάλειας του πλοίου υπογραμμίζει. Σε ό,τι αφορά το κόστος κατασκευής εκτιμά ότι το πυρηνοκίνητο πλοίο είναι ακριβότερο κατά 30% έναντι ενός συμβατικού χωρίς όμως να ληφθεί υπόψη το κόστος καυσίμου που χρησιμοποιεί το συμβατικό.

Πηγη: naftemporiki.gr

----------


## rizos.m

καλησπερα σε ολους. εχετε μηπως καποια γνωμη για τις εταιρειες  kyla και EYROPEAN NAVIGATION .ευχαριστω εκ των προτερον.

----------


## Cptn_Jack

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.. ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ SAFE BULKERS INC. ?

ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΑΝΘΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ ?

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## ΚΑΣΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΤΡΙΩΤΕΣ.Η ΚΑΣΙΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ 8 ΠΑΝΑΜΑΞ(ΟΛΑ ΞΕΝΗ ΣΗΜΑΙΑ)ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟ ΚΑΙ Α'ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΙ ΤΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΤ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΞΕΜΠΑΡΚΑΡΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ.ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ

----------


## Leo

H Costamare σήμερα αποχαιρετά *τον ιδρυτή της*.

Πηγή: Marinews

----------


## Natsios

Καλημερα,

Μολις μπήκα να γράψω για το ίδιο λυπηρό θέμα που διάβασα στη Ναυτεμπορική.

Ο καπετάν Βασίλης Κωσταντακόπουλος ήταν μεγάλη προσωπικότητα της Ελληνικής
ναυτιλίας και οχι μονο.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

_Ο καπτά Βασίλης, όπως τον αποκαλούσαν οι πολίτες, κατέλαβε μια ξεχωριστή θέση στις καρδιές των Ελλήνων ναυτικών αλλά και των Μεσσήνιων καθώς κατάφερε να αναδείξει τη γενέτειρά του σε έναν από τους ιδανικότερους προορισμούς της Μεσογείου. Εκεί, σε μία έκταση δέκα χιλιάδων στρεμμάτων ο επιχειρηματίας δημιούργησε σχετικά πρόσφατα, , το «Costa Navarino» που δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα από αντίστοιχα γαλλικά και ιταλικά τουριστικά θέρετρα.


Διαβάστε περισσότερα στο ακόλουθο link :
_
http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=153%3  A-l-containersr&catid=48%3A2010-09-14-08-56-01&Itemid=99




http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...6-01&Itemid=99

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Ο "αποχαιρετισμός" του καπετάν Βασίλη*

_Ήταν Ιούλιος του 2006 όταν στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά κατέπλευσε ένα νεότευκτο, επιβλητικό κοντενεράδικο. Το μήκος του 330 μέτρα, το πλάτος του 43 μέτρα, η μεταφορική ικανότητα ήταν και είναι βέβαια 9.500 containers και η μέγιστη ταχύτητα που ανέπτυσσε έφθανε τα_ 25,4 knots* . Το πλέον σημαντικό όμως ήταν η Ελληνική σημαία που ανέμιζε στο κατάρτι του και το λιμάνι νηολογίου του στην πρύμνη του.* 
_Το ολοκαίνουριο αυτό πλοίο κατέπλευσε με πλοικτήτρια εταιρία την Costamare, του καπετάν Βασίλη Κωνσταντακόπουλου και ναυλωμένο από την Κινεζική εταιρία Cosco._
_Στον Πειραιά στήνεται μεγάλη εκδήλωση υποδοχής. Πραγματική γιορτή, εξαιρετικά υψηλών προδιαγραφών. Σημαίες της Ελλάδας και της Κίνας ανέμιζαν παντού ενώ τα χρώματα των δύο χωρών κυριαρχούσαν στην υποδοχή του καπετάν Βασίλη και του πολύ στενού του φίλου και προέδρου της Cosco, captain Wei Jiafou._
_Ήταν η ώρα, ο καπετάν Βασίλης να δώσει μία ακόμα ικανοποίηση στη χώρα του ή μάλλον δύο. Πρώτον, την έναρξη συνεργασίας του με τον κινεζικό κολοσσό που ακούει στο όνομα COSCO και δεύτερο, το όνομα της Ελλάδας που θα κοσμούσε πλέον το μεγάλο εμπορικό καράβι που σε συνδυασμό με το όνομα της κινεζικής εταιρία, συμβόλιζε την έναρξη μιας μακροχρόνιας συνεργασίας των Κινέζων με τη χώρα μας, παρά τις όποιες αντιδράσεις είχαν μέχρι τότε εκφραστεί από μερίδα εργαζόμενων του ΟΛΠ._

*Διαβάστε περισσότερα ΕΔΩ*

----------


## mastrokostas

Η costamare χαιρετά τον ιδρυτή της, και εμείς χαιρετάμε έναν δικό μας άνθρωπο !Έναν Ναυτικό μας ,έναν καπετάνιο   !Τον καπετάνιο μας !
Τον καπεταν Βασίλη τον (γνώρισα ) από ένα γνωστό μου λοστρόμο ,που  έκανε στα βαπόρια του χρόνια .Μια μέρα  τον ρώτησα αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λένε γι αυτόν τον άνθρωπο , αυτός μου είπε, ότι δεν είναι έτσι !Είναι πολύ περισσότερα από αυτά που ακούγονται .Είναι κάλος άνθρωπος, και από τους λίγους που αγαπούν τόσο τον Έλληνα ναυτικό !
Καπεταν Βασίλη καλό ταξίδι ,σε αυτήν την θάλασσα που δεν έχει γυρισμό . Εύχομαι όλοι που ‘μειναν πίσω, να πάρουν κάτι από την μεγαλοψυχία , και την ανθρωπιά σου !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Είχα ακούσει την Costamare κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1980 όταν στην κρίση της ναυτιλίας έδωσε δουλειά σε πολλούς Έλληνες ναυτικούς (αν θυμάμι καλά είχε κλέισει δουλειές με την Zim), όπως και το σεβασμό που απολάμβαναν στην εταιρεία οι ναυτικοί πράγμα που δεν ήταν δεδομένο εκείνη την εποχή παρακαλάγανε για να μπαρκάρουν μια και δεν υπήρχαν δουλειές.


Είναι χαρακτηριστικό αυτό που διαβάσαμε εδώ στην κεντρική σελίδα στην τελευταία δημόσια ομιλία του καπτα Βασίλη Κωνσταντακόπουλου: 
*"Την πρόοδο και την προκοπή μου στη Ναυτιλία την οφείλω:*   Στο Θεό για την πνευματική και την σωματική υγεία που μου έδωσε, στην  Κάρμεν, την γυναίκα μου, που μαζί φτάσαμε ως εδώ, στους τραπεζίτες μας  για τα κεφάλαια που μας εμπιστεύτηκαν. ΣΆ αυτό ασφαλώς βοήθησε και η  σταθερή και ακροχρόνια συνεργασία μας με τους ναυλωτές μας. Τους  τελευταίους ιδιαίτερα θέλω να τους αναφέρω και να τους ευχαριστήσω.
COSCO, HAMBURG-SUD, HAPAG-LLOYD, HYUNDAI, MAERSK LINE, MSC, NOL, NYK, και ZIM LINES.
*Μα πάνω απΆ όλα στον άξιο και αφοσιωμένο Έλληνα συνάδελφο* *ναυτικό, στο γραφείο, στη γέφυρα και το μηχανοστάσιο. * "

Καλό του ταξίδι...

----------


## marampou

καλησπερα σε ολους!! θα ηθελα να κανω μια ερωτηση, μηπως καποιος μπορει να μου απαντησει σε καποιες αποριες σχετικα με την εταιρεια BLUE PLANET.                          ειδος πλοιων,ταξιδια,μεγεθος στολου? σας ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχει τέσσερα μπαλκ καριερ, δεν ξέρω αν μανατζάρει και άλλα.

----------


## unibomb

Γνωριζει καποιος για την NEDA MARITIME;Εχω ψαξει παντου αλλα δεν βρισκω κατι σχετικο εκτος του οτι εχει 15 φορτηγα και 9 δ/ξ. Γενικα αξιζει για σταδιοδρομια σε τετοια εταιρεια;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχουμε ξανακουβεντιάσει για την NEDA MARITIM λίγες σελίδες πιο πίσω. Από ότι ξέρω έχει σε 20 από τα 24 βαπόρια ελληνική σημαία και στα υπόλοιπα σημάια των νησιών Μάρσαλ.

----------


## quicksilver

μια μικρη βοηθεια,ξερει καποιο μελος τι τανκερ εχει η μαραν τανκερς?product τανκερ ή crude τανκερ??

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από όσο ξέρω έχει crude oil βαπόρια

----------


## quicksilver

ευχαριστω πολυ κατι τετοιο καταλαβαινα και εγω απτις φωτογραφιες στο διαδικτυο... :Sad:

----------


## todoszero

o idioktitis tis eletson den einai o xatzieleftheriadis einai o grigoris kertsikof

----------


## tsimitakis vaggelis

*Αθήνα*
Στο Top 100 της Lloyd’s List με τους επιχειρηματίες που πρωταγωνίστησαν το 2012 στη ναυτιλία με τις κινήσεις που έκαναν και τις επενδύσεις τους βρίσκονται 14 Έλληνες εφοπλιστές και στελέχη της ναυτιλίας.

Στην πρώτα πεντάδα είναι οι Γιάννης Αγγελικούσης (θέση 4) και Γιώργος Οικονόμου (θέση 5) και ακολουθούν η Aγγελική Φράγκου (18), Πήτερ Λιβανός (26), Γιώργος Προκοπίου (28), Βίκτωρας Ρέστης (56), Κωσταντίνος Κωνσταντακόπουλος (60), Συμεών Παληός (63), Νίκος Τσάκος (72), Θεόδωρος Βενιάμης (75) ως πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Ελλήνων Εφοπλιστών, Κώστας Γραμμένος (81) καθηγητής στο Cass Business School του Λονδίνου, Δημήτρης Μελισσανίδης (82), Ευάγγελος Μαρινάκης (84) και Πήτερ Γεωργιόπουλος (90).

Ο ελληνικός εφοπλισμός έχει επενδύσει μέσα στο 2012 κεφάλαια ύψους 3,8 δισ. δολαρίων για τη αγορά πλοίων. 

Οι ελληνικές εταιρείες απέκτησαν 217 πλοία επωφελούμενες από τις μεγάλες ευκαιρίες που εμφανίζονται στη ναυτιλία εξαιτίας της πτώσης στις αξίες των πλοίων.
Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## cpt. mimis

Γνωρίζει κάποιος για την STAR BULK CARRIERS? Τί έλληνες παίρνει [αν παίρνει].

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ό,τι βλέπω *εδώ* από το όνομα του καπετάνιου παίρνουν Έλληνες αξιωματικούς δεν ξέρω αν έχει ΝΑΤ και ΄λλες λεπτομέρειες. Καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις στα γραφεία της στο Μαρούσι λεπτομέρειες *εδώ*

----------


## mastrokostas

Μονο ενας εφοπλιστή εχει ολα του τα βαποριά με Ελληνική σημαία !Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα της Marine Information Services, στην πρώτη 10άδα βρίσκονται η εταιρείες !!!







- Anangel του Ιωάννη Αγγελικούση που έχει τα 79 από τα 91 πλοία της σε ελληνική σημαία.

- Minerva του Ανδρέα Μαρτίνου με 40 από τα 50 πλοία στο ελληνικό νηολόγιο, 

- Marmaras του Διαμαντή Διαμαντίδη με 32 στα 41, 

- Eletson των Καρασταμάτη, Κέρτσικοφ και Χατζηελευθεριάδη με όλα της τα πλοία υπό ελληνική σημαία, 28 στα 28,

- Costamare της οικογένειας Κωνσταντακόπουλου με 25 στα 50

- Tsakos Shipping με 23 στα 71

- Cardif –Dryships του Γιώργου Οικονόμου με 21 στα 93

- Arcadia και Aegean της οικογένειας Κωνσταντίνου Π. Αγγελόπουλου με 21 στα 29

- Euronav του Πήτερ Λιβανού με 20/55 και 

- NEDA της οικογένειας Φ.Λυκιαρδόπουλου με 20 στα 25.

Πηγη : marinews.gr

----------


## Γιώργης

καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη...!
Έχετε ακουστά την εταιρεία chartworld shipping corporation του Λου Κολάκη;
νομιζω  έχει εκτος των άλλων(φορτηγά ψυγεία,φορτηγά ξηρού  φορτίου,κρουαζιρόπλοια) και 4 νεότευκτα boxships τα οποία είναι  αδελφάκια.
Ιδού το ένα http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?imo=9451939
Όποιος  ξέρει κάτι για αυτή την εταιρεία ή έχει δουλέψει κιόλας θα του ήμουν  υπόχρεος εάν με κατατόπιζε λιγάκι σχετικά με συνθήκες  εργασίας,εθνικότητες πληρωμάτων,μισθούς,trading areas κλπ.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ προκαταβολικά

----------


## mastrokostas

Οι πληροφορίες μου λένε ότι είναι πολύ καλή εταιρία , χωρίς προβλήματα ! Παλιά είναι σίγουρο ότι είχε Έλληνες , σήμερα δεν γνωρίζω αν συνεχίζει να έχει ! Είναι πολύ καλή εταιρία λέει η πιάτσα !

----------


## Γιώργης

Το μόνο που με φοβίζει αγαπητέ είναι ότι όλα του τα βαπόρια έχουν σημαία bahamas 
και ως εκ τούτου μπορεί να παίρνει μόνο ξένους ή έλληνες ανασφάλιστα.
Λες να μην έχει ΝΑΤ;

----------


## mastrokostas

> Το μόνο που με φοβίζει αγαπητέ είναι ότι όλα του τα βαπόρια έχουν σημαία bahamas 
> και ως εκ τούτου μπορεί να παίρνει μόνο ξένους ή έλληνες ανασφάλιστα.
> Λες να μην έχει ΝΑΤ;


Φίλε μου , πας από κει μια βόλτα , ρωτάς και λύνονται ολες οι απορίες σου με τον ποιο απλό και σίγουρο τρόπο !Εγω δεν ξερω περισσότερα

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Το μόνο που με φοβίζει αγαπητέ είναι ότι όλα του τα βαπόρια έχουν σημαία bahamas 
> και ως εκ τούτου μπορεί να παίρνει μόνο ξένους ή έλληνες ανασφάλιστα.
> Λες να μην έχει ΝΑΤ;


Αν είχε ΝΑΤ γιατί να μην βάλει Ελληνική σημαία? Λέω τώρα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως είδαμε και στο *σχετικό θέμα* μπορέι να έιναι συμβεβλκημένο με το ΝΑΤ ώστε να μπορέι να ναυτολογεί Έλληνες ναυτικούς αλλά να έχει ξένη σημαία για τα πλεονεκτήματα που δίν ει η ξένη σημαία.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Όπως είδαμε και στο *σχετικό θέμα* μπορέι να έιναι συμβεβλκημένο με το ΝΑΤ ώστε να μπορέι να ναυτολογεί Έλληνες ναυτικούς αλλά να έχει ξένη σημαία για τα πλεονεκτήματα που δίν ει η ξένη σημαία.


Δεν δίνει και πολλά πλεονεκτήματα αν είναι συμβεβλημένο...

----------


## thanos87

Παιδιά την καλημέρα μου,

μου έχει γίνει μια πρόταση για εργασία στην εν λόγω εταιρεία ως 3ος Μηχανικός και θα ήθελα μερικές πληροφορίες, σχόλια και ότι άλλο γνωρίζετε σχετικά με την *Metrostar Management Corp*. Οι πληροφορίες οι δικές μου, και από άτομα που έχουν εργαστεί σε αυτή είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εξαιρετικές θα έλεγα (αν εξαιρέσει κανείς τις συνεχείς αγοροπωλησίες καραβιών), απλά θα ήθελα και την δική σας γνώμη και άποψη εφόσον γνωρίζετε!

Να ΄στε καλά.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Χαιρετίζω άπαντα τα μέλη του φόρουμ και να σας ευχαριστήσω προκαταβολικά.
> Αν έχετε ακουστά την εταιρεία υπερδεξαμενοπλοίων του Μίνωα Κυριακού-athenian tankers/athenian sea carriers και έχετε τις οποιεσδήποτε πληροφορίες  
> θα ήμουν ευγνώμων εάν με ενημερώνατε σχετικά.
> Το μόνο που γνωρίζω είναι ότι όλα τα βαπόρια είναι υπό σημαία Μάρσαλ αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος εάν επανδρώνονται από Έλληνες σε όλες τις θέσεις αξιωματικών.


Από ότι ξέρω φίλε μου εδώ και χρόνια δεν βάζει κανένα, ρώτα τους κιόλας αλλά το βλέπω δύσκολο.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Παιδιά την καλημέρα μου,
> 
> μου έχει γίνει μια πρόταση για εργασία στην εν λόγω εταιρεία ως 3ος Μηχανικός και θα ήθελα μερικές πληροφορίες, σχόλια και ότι άλλο γνωρίζετε σχετικά με την *Metrostar Management Corp*. Οι πληροφορίες οι δικές μου, και από άτομα που έχουν εργαστεί σε αυτή είναι κάτι παραπάνω από εξαιρετικές θα έλεγα (αν εξαιρέσει κανείς τις συνεχείς αγοροπωλησίες καραβιών), απλά θα ήθελα και την δική σας γνώμη και άποψη εφόσον γνωρίζετε!
> 
> Να ΄στε καλά.


Θα είμαι σύντομος.... Πήγαινε!

----------


## apollo_express

Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ο πρώην πρόεδρος του Ολυμπιακού, Σωκράτης Κόκκαλης, είχε ποτέ ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία.

Συγγνώμη αν είναι σε λάθος topic, αλλά επειδή άκουσα ότι είχε φορτηγά πλοία θεώρησα ότι θα ήταν σωστό να το βάλω σε αυτή την κατηγορία.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## cpt. mimis

> Θα ήθελα να σας ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος αν ο πρώην πρόεδρος του Ολυμπιακού, Σωκράτης Κόκκαλης, είχε ποτέ ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία.
> 
> Συγγνώμη αν είναι σε λάθος topic, αλλά επειδή άκουσα ότι είχε φορτηγά πλοία θεώρησα ότι θα ήταν σωστό να το βάλω σε αυτή την κατηγορία.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Αρνητικόν....

----------


## cpt. mimis

Πρόσφατα στη παρέα μου μιλάγαμε για διάφορες εταιρείες. Ο ένας ανέφερε μια εταιρεία Edem marine. Κανείς μας δεν την ήξερε. Από ότι έψαξα είδα ότι είναι υπαρκτή αλλά δεν έβγαλα νόημα σε ποιον ανήκει. Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω;

----------


## roussosf

> Πρόσφατα στη παρέα μου μιλάγαμε για διάφορες εταιρείες. Ο ένας ανέφερε μια εταιρεία Edem marine. Κανείς μας δεν την ήξερε. Από ότι έψαξα είδα ότι είναι υπαρκτή αλλά δεν έβγαλα νόημα σε ποιον ανήκει. Ξέρει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω;



μηπως αυτο σε βοηθήσει?

http://myship.com/imo/9584293/PALERMO

----------


## cpt. mimis

> μηπως αυτο σε βοηθήσει?
> 
> http://myship.com/imo/9584293/PALERMO


Όχι αλλά σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## argonaftis

*Γεια κ χαρά στην παρέα .είμαι 2ος μηχανικός καιθα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους γκουρού του επαγγέλματος ενδιαφέρομαι να εργαστώ στην εταιρείαoceanrig του κ .οικονόμου με τα drilllship .Εκεί απασχολούνται ελληνικά πληρώματα ??και αν ναι τι προσοντα χρειαζονται για να ερχαστω σε αυτα τα πλοια?μπορεί να απαντήσει κάποιος όποιος εργάζεται εκεί τουλάχιστον όποιος γνωρίζει κάτινα βοηθήσει .τελειώνοντας να συμπληρώσω ότι έχω παρακολουθήσει σεμινάρια για drillship.*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Το καλυτερο ειναι αν πας από τα γραφεια τους στην Κηφησιας να ρωτήσεις. Αυτοί ξερουν καλύτερα. Λεπτομέρειες *εδώ*

----------


## dimitrios1

καλησπερα σε ολους...θα ηθελα μερικες πληροφοριες για την εταιρια NEPTUNE η οποια απ οτι ειδα εχει RO/RO βαπορια...οποιος γνωριζει ας μου απαντησει διοτι προκειται να την επισκεφτω αυτες τις μερες..ευχαριστω

----------


## Cptn_Jack

Καλησπέρα συνφορουμίτες....

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος πληροφορίες για την Golden Flame του κ. Σαμωνά, όπως μισθολόγια, τροφοδοσία, συνθήκες διαβίωσης κλπ, θα με διευκόλυνε πολύ καθώς έχω μια πρόταση για να εργαστώ στα πλοία τους αλλά ταυτόχρονα δεν έχω καμμία πληροφορία εκτός του μεγέθους του στόλου και τον τύπο των πλοίων.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και αναμένω.   :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## habos1986

Καλημέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ.

Παιδιά αν μπορείτε λίγο τα φώτα σας. Είμαι Ανθυποπλοίαρχος και μετά απο 5 χρόνια αποχή ξαναμπαίνω σε βαπόρι. Με πήρανε τηλέφωνο από την εταιρεία του Γουλανδρή. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για αυτήν την εταιρεία; Ξέρω ότι έχει φορτηγά. Είναι καινούργια; Τι κόσμο έχει μέσα; Με έχουν κοπεί τα γόνατα και η αγωνία έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο. Ένα μπάρκο έχω μόνο σαν Ανθ/ρχος και δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## Michael

> Καλημέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ.
> 
> Παιδιά αν μπορείτε λίγο τα φώτα σας. Είμαι Ανθυποπλοίαρχος και μετά απο 5 χρόνια αποχή ξαναμπαίνω σε βαπόρι. Με πήρανε τηλέφωνο από την εταιρεία του Γουλανδρή. Ξέρει κανείς τίποτα για αυτήν την εταιρεία; Ξέρω ότι έχει φορτηγά. Είναι καινούργια; Τι κόσμο έχει μέσα; Με έχουν κοπεί τα γόνατα και η αγωνία έχει χτυπήσει κόκκινο. Ένα μπάρκο έχω μόνο σαν Ανθ/ρχος και δεν ξέρω αν θα τα καταφέρω.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις


-Αν εννοείς την Andriaki είχα ακούσει στο παρελθόν σχετικά καλά λόγια. Μπορείς να τσεκάρεις τα πλοία αν είναι παλιά ή καινούργια από το την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας. 
-Όταν λες πως σε πήρανε τηλέφωνο, τι έννοείς; Κάποιος γνωστός σου τους μίλησε για 'σένα ότι ψάχνεις για βαπόρι; Αν είναι έτσι μπορείς ίσως να συβουλευτείς κατευθείαν τον γνωστό σου. (κι αμα θες πες μας κι μας για να έχουμε μιαν άποψη πιο εμπειρεστατωμένη).
-Πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι και τόσο πολύ. Αν και λίγο αγχος βέβαια βοηθάει να είναι κανείς σε εγγρήγορση... Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν υπάρξει τόσο συνταρακτικές αλλαγές από την τελευταία φορά έχεις να μπαρκάρεις. Οι ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες είναι ίσως η σπουδαιότερη αλλαγή με την οποία θα πρέπει να αφιερώσεις αρκετό χρόνο στη αρχή για να εξοικειωθείς. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα λιγό πολύ νομίζω πως δεν θα σου είναι πρόβλημα, αφού έχεις ήδη μπαρκάρει σαν ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Φυσικά, χρειάζεται και λίγο προσοχή στο να είσαι εντάξει στα vettings κλπ για να μην παίρνει σοβαρές παρατηρήσεις το βαπόρι. Για την ακρίβεια θα έλεγα να μην παίρνει καθολου παρατηρήσεις...! Τέλος πάντων, σου έυχωμαι καλή επιτυχία και απλά έχε το νου σου να μην το κάτσεις το βαποράκι και όλα τα άλλα ξεπερνιώνται εύκολα, οπότε έχε θάρρος και επιμελεια στην δουλειά σου και λιγότερο αγχος. Δεν χρειάζεται πολύ άγχος, αγάπη και μεράκι για την δουλειά σου είναι που χρειάζεται και όλα θα πάρουν την ρότα τους..!
Θα σε περιμένουμε μετά το μπάρκο σου να μοιραστείς μαζίμας και την εμπειρία σου αυτή.

----------


## habos1986

> -Αν εννοείς την Andriaki είχα ακούσει στο παρελθόν σχετικά καλά λόγια. Μπορείς να τσεκάρεις τα πλοία αν είναι παλιά ή καινούργια από το την ιστοσελίδα της εταιρίας. 
> -Όταν λες πως σε πήρανε τηλέφωνο, τι έννοείς; Κάποιος γνωστός σου τους μίλησε για 'σένα ότι ψάχνεις για βαπόρι; Αν είναι έτσι μπορείς ίσως να συβουλευτείς κατευθείαν τον γνωστό σου. (κι αμα θες πες μας κι μας για να έχουμε μιαν άποψη πιο εμπειρεστατωμένη).
> -Πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι και τόσο πολύ. Αν και λίγο αγχος βέβαια βοηθάει να είναι κανείς σε εγγρήγορση... Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν υπάρξει τόσο συνταρακτικές αλλαγές από την τελευταία φορά έχεις να μπαρκάρεις. Οι ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες είναι ίσως η σπουδαιότερη αλλαγή με την οποία θα πρέπει να αφιερώσεις αρκετό χρόνο στη αρχή για να εξοικειωθείς. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα λιγό πολύ νομίζω πως δεν θα σου είναι πρόβλημα, αφού έχεις ήδη μπαρκάρει σαν ανθυποπλοίαρχος. Φυσικά, χρειάζεται και λίγο προσοχή στο να είσαι εντάξει στα vettings κλπ για να μην παίρνει σοβαρές παρατηρήσεις το βαπόρι. Για την ακρίβεια θα έλεγα να μην παίρνει καθολου παρατηρήσεις...! Τέλος πάντων, σου έυχωμαι καλή επιτυχία και απλά έχε το νου σου να μην το κάτσεις το βαποράκι και όλα τα άλλα ξεπερνιώνται εύκολα, οπότε έχε θάρρος και επιμελεια στην δουλειά σου και λιγότερο αγχος. Δεν χρειάζεται πολύ άγχος, αγάπη και μεράκι για την δουλειά σου είναι που χρειάζεται και όλα θα πάρουν την ρότα τους..!
> Θα σε περιμένουμε μετά το μπάρκο σου να μοιραστείς μαζίμας και την εμπειρία σου αυτή.


Οχι φίλε μου. δεν ειναι η adriaki. Στην εταιρεια που πηγα η διευθυνση ειναι ακτη μιαουλη 85

----------


## Nelmen

Καλησπερα  σας,ειμαι σπουδαστης στην ΑΕΝ ασπροπυργου πρωτοετης μηχανικος και θα  ηθελα αν σας ειναι ευκολο να μου αναρτησετε μια λιστα με τις καλυτερες  Ελληνικες(και ξενες)εταιριες δεξαμενοπλοιων στην Αθηνα-Πειραια για να  κανω αιτησεις για το πρωτο μου μπαρκο τον Μαρτη ως δοκιμος μηχανικος.Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Nelmen

Κανεις?!

Μα καλα γιατι εχει πεσει τοσο πολυ η συμετοχη στο φορουμ?!

----------


## Νικόλας

όλες εδώ είναι διαλέγεις και παίρνεις φίλε μου !

----------


## SteliosK

Ή αλλιώς στους παρακάτω συνδέσμους:

Greece   (A-F)
Greece   (G-L)
Greece   (M-R)
Greece   (S-Z)

----------


## lampros62

Καλησπέρα, είμαι μεταπτυχιακός φοιτητής στο ΝΑ.ΜΕ της Χίου και θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας αναφορικά με μια εργασία στα πλαίσια του μαθήματος  Οργάνωση και Διοίκηση Ναυτιλιακών επιχειρήσεων.(ελπίζω να μπήκα στο κατάλληλο topic)Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με το γιατί η εταιρία Diana Shipping Inc. αγοράζει καινούρια πλοία χύδην ξηρού φορτίου, ενώ ο δείκτης Β.D.I βρίσκεται τόσο χαμηλά.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Καλησπέρα φίλε lampros62 και καλώς ήλθες στη θαλασσινή μας παρέα! Το παρακάτω αρχείο νομίζω πως θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά σε αυτό που αναζητάς.

Diana Shipping.pdf

----------


## lampros62

> Καλησπέρα φίλε lampros62 και καλώς ήλθες στη θαλασσινή μας παρέα! Το παρακάτω αρχείο νομίζω πως θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά σε αυτό που αναζητάς.
> 
> Diana Shipping.pdf


Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!!

----------


## Nautilia News

*Λύσεις για να μη «βουλιάξουν» αναζητούν oι ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/pontopo...ireies-lyseis/ .

----------


## KOKAKIS

Καλησπέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν έκανα καλά που εγραψα εδω ( αν οχι παρακλώ να μεταφερθεί σε σωστή κατηγορία )
 Υπάρχει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει να μου πεί κάποιες καλές εταιρείες με framo;  
Ευχαριστώ πολύ Κωνσταντίνος

----------

